# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  أخناتون . ما له وما عليه

## سيد جعيتم

[frame="7 80"]إخناتون 1405( آتون مسرور )- 1370 ق.م

مصر هى المعلمة الأولى للعالم قاطبة فقد أبدع الإنسان المصرى وقدم حضارة عريقة سبقت حضارات شعوب العالم •• لقد كانت مصر أول دولة فى العالم القديم عرفت مبادئ الكتابة وابتدعت الحروف والعلامات الهيروغليفية فنحن أول دولة فى العالم لها تاريخ مكتوب ونظم ثابتة ولذلك اعتبرت بكافة المعايير أما للحضارات الإنسانية• مصر احتضنت الأنبياءفقد ظهر فيها نبى الله أدريس الذى زفعه الله مكاناً عالياً والذى يعرفه المصريون بأسم أزوريس وجاء إليها أبو الأنبياء إبراهيم عليه السلام وتزوج منها أم العرب السيدة هاجر •• وجاء إليها يوسف الصديق عليه السلام وأصبح فيها وتبعه إليها أبوه يعقوب وباقى أخوته  •• وولد على أرضها موسى عليه السلام ودار أعظم حوار بين الله عز وجل وبينه على أرضها• وإلى مصر لجأت العائلة المقدسة السيدة مريم العذراء والسيد المسيح طفلاً ويوسف النجار وقاموا برحلة تاريخية مباركة فى أرضها ••وفيها ظهر إخناتون الذى دعا لعبادة إله واحد فى وقت تعددت فيه عبادة الألهة . 


لنبداء بموسوعة مصر القديمه: سليم حسن- الجزء الخامس 
وقبل أن نتكلم عن أخناتون لا بد لنا من العودة لعهد أبيه الملك أمنحتب الثالث الذى كان كله عهد سلام ومهادنة ولم تحدث فيه إلا حملة واحدة إرسلت إلى بلاد كوش ( النوبة ) وكان نائب الملك يسمى مر موسى أى أن اسم موسى كان اسم مصرياً خالصاً . 
كان أمنحتب الثالث زير نساء فقد كان يعشق النساء من جميع الإجناس وكان يرسل لعماله ولحكام الدول المجاورة ليرسلوا اليه بالمئات من الصبايا الحسان الأبكار ومع ذلك فقد ملكه حب زوجته الملكة تى التى كانت من طبقات الشعب حتى أن نفوذها أمتد للسيطرة على مقاليد الدولة خاصة بعد مرض زوجها بسبب إنغماسه فى أحضان النساء فأقترحت عليه أن يستعين بابنهما أخناتون ليشارك ابيه الحكم وظل يشارك والده فى الحكم اكثر من تسع سنوات وقد قال بعض المؤرخين أن هذه الفترة طالت إلى أثنى عشر عاماً .
مات أمنحتب الثالث   وهو لم يتجاوز الخمسين ربيعاً فخلفه أبنه   إخناتون على عرش البلاد وكان إخناتون ظل لأبيه فقد ورث عنه حب النساء من المصريين والأجانب حتى أنه أفرد لهما جناح فى قصره .
  أنصب أهتمام أخناتون بالمسائل الدينية السياسية ولم يقم فى عهده بأى حملات حربيه فى المستعمرات المصرية الأسيوية على الرغم من تردى الأحوال فى هذه المستعمرات وإرسال حكلمها فى طلب النجدة من الملك إخناتون وإن كانت السلطة المركزية للحكومة لم تضعف فى المستعمرات النوبية أو فى بقاع وادى النيل بصفة عامة .ويدل على ذلك نجاحه فى محو إسم الأله آمون  وصوره باقى الألهه من كل أنحاء وادى النيل .
وهنا نعود للألهة المصرية وأقدمها رع وعلى الرغم من أن كهنة آمون قد قرنوا اسمه بالاله رع ليضمنوا لعبادته الأستمرار  إلا أن الطريق كان مهياء بعض الشيء للعودة لعبادة إله الشمس أو رب الشمس وحده ورمز له بقرصها الذي سماه آتون وقال عن معبوده..( أنه واحد لا شريك له) و افلح في نشر مذهبه في طول البلاد وعرضها و في القضاء على المذاهب الاخرى.. بدون كبير عناء..
مما يدل على ان الاذهان كانت مستعدة لقبوله.. و على ان للفرعون قداسة, وعلى ان قوله لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه و لا من خلفه.. و أنه معصوم من الخطأ, و القول ما قال وهذه بلا شك أفكار كان يخضع لها الشعب. لأنهم كانوا يعتقدون أن الملك إله وابن إله..
وقد وجدت صورة فى مقبرة ( حوى ) أحد رجال البلاط ظهر فى جهة منها أمنحتب الثالث على العرش وبجواره زوجته تى وفىالجانب المقابل أخناتون ةنفرتيتى وعليهما تاج الملك ووجد قرص الشمس آتون مرسوماً فوق كل منهما مرسلاً أشعته التى تتدلى منها أيادى ترمز للخير التى يمنحها المعبود وهذا يدل على أن الفترة السابقة لأخناتون كانت تعد المسرح لما فعله أخناتون بعد ذلك بتوحيد الألهه فى إله واحد هو آتون رع كما أن أمنحتب الثالث أطلق على قارب له اسم آتون .بل أن هذه الشواهد تمتد لجده الأكبر تحتمس الرابع فقد ظهر على لوحة بجوار معبد ابو الهول  وهو يعبد قرص الشمس ( آتون ) كما أن تحتمس الرابع هو أول من ثار على كهنة آمون وانتزع من يدهم وظيفة رئيس كهنة القطرين .
إذاً فأن الأمور كانت مهيأة أمام أمنحتب الرابع لعبادة إله الشمس وحده والقضاء على المذاهب الأخرى مما يدل على أن الأذهان كانت مستعدة لقبوله وقد غير اسمه من أمنحتب ليزيل أسم آمون وجعله أخناتون ليلحق بأسمه أسم آتون .هذا المليك أخناتون الذي بدا لنا سديد الرأي راجح العقل صافى النفس صائب النظر فيما اتخذه من إصلاح ديني يتمثل في توحيد الإله. من الغريب أن صاحب هذه المثل العليا. في الأصلاح.. كان شاذًا في عقله.. منحدرا للحضيض في بعض تصرفاته .
..
أما شذوذه الجسمى فلم يكن له يد فيه فقد كانت هيئته غير متناسبة بين أعضائها أما شذوذه العقلى فقد أعده البعض فى مخالفته لأهل عصره فى عدم تشيعه لألهة طيبة أما شذوذه الخلقي فهذا موضع الغرابه و قد وصل فيه إلى مرتبة يتنزه عنها الحيوان الأعجم..إذا صح ما قيل.. فإننا لفي شك مريب في تلك العلاقه بينه و بين أخيه (سمنكارع) إذ كان حبه له و تعلقه به خارجا عن نطاق العقل و المألوف..فأطلق عليه لقبا نسويا من القاب زوجته..وهو ( الجمال الفائق لآتون) ولا يخجل من ان يطلق عليه(محبوبه)
و لا يخجل من ان يمثل علاقته الشاذه تلك في لوحه محفوظه الان في متحف برلين وإن انحطاطه الخلقي ليتجلى كذلك..في زواجه من ابنته الثالثه (عنسخ ان با آتون)التي اصبحت زوجه لتوت عنخ آمون فيما بعد.
كما تلمس خشونته في تحوله عن حبه لزوجته الجميله (نفرتيتي) و سوء معاملته لها كما تخبرنا بذلك آثار تلك الحقبه مما جعل نفرتيتى تهجر قصرها طوعاً أو كرهاً ومعها توت عنخ آمون إلى قصر أخر بالمدينة يسمى ظل رع .وقد أمر أخناتون بمحو أسم نفرتيتى من جميع الأماكن ووضع بدلاً منها اسم أخيه سمنكارع وزوجته أبنت أخناتون مريت آتون 
ونعود لزواج أخناتون من ابنته عنخس إن باآتون ونقول أن الزواج بين الملك وأبنته لم يكن شائعاً ولم نعرف منه إلا ثلاث حالات فقط ( الحالة الأولى زواج أمنحتب الثالث من ابنته ست آمون ويقال أنها أخته بنت تحتمس الرابع والحالة الثانية اخناتون وابنته عنخس إن آتون والحالة الثالثة لرعمسيس الثانى فقد تزج بأثنين من بناته على أقل تقدير ) وهنا لابد للإشارة لقول أخر فى أن نفرتيتى هى أخت إخناتون من الملكة تى . 
بنى إخناتون عاصمته الجديده (إختاتون) في سرعه, ولما هاجر إخناتون اليها.. تبعه جم غفير من الاشراف و كبار رجال الدوله. اقتناعا بدينه الجديد ربما . أو جريا وراء مغانم ينتظرونها , فالكثير من الناس يقتفون اثر النجم الساطع, ويولون ظهورهم للكوكب الافل, او هاجروا اليها فرارا من أذى اتباع آ مون إن بقوا في طيبه على مذهبهم الجديد متعبدين لإلهه الواحد.. ظل اخناتون يحكم في عاصمته بتل العمارنه.مده طويله بانيا لالهه الواحد معابد في مختلف انحاء مصر..
لكن الملك الجديد تعرض للعديد من محاولات الانقلاب و المؤامرات..فاتخذ حرسه من رجال ( المازوي) وهم اقوام
اشداء من رجال اهل النوبه.. ومع هذه الحيطه تمت المؤامره عليه.. و التي اشترك فيها هؤلاء الاجانب( المازوي)ولولا يقظة رئيس الشرطه (ماحو) لنجحت المؤامره ولقضي على ( اخناتون) وقتها على ابشع صوره
..
و الواقع ان هذا الانقلاب الديني الذي احدثه اخناتون جاء سابقا لاوانه ولو انه يدل على تفكير متقدم لفرعون مصر ولقد تقبله الناس مرضاة لراعيهم و سيدهم و اكنهم لم يكونوا مخلصين له مرتاحين اليه اللهم الا في اختاتون نفسها حيث الملك يقيم..وحيث ذوي الزلفى و الاطماع يحرقون البخور بين يديه
,
لم تستطع تلك المبادىء الفلسفيه العاليه التي اتى بها اخناتون ونادى بها الأنبياء المرسلون من بعده ان تحفظ امبراطوريته سليمه من بواعث الوهن والتصدعفقد رزق بطانه سيئه مرتشيه ضربت حجابا كثيفا بينه و بين الحقائق المؤلمه التي كانت تتورط فيها امبراطوريته العظيمه..فما كانت تفقه إلا على الزيف من الاخبارالساره..أما المآسي
والثورات وغضب الشعب ومخاوفه فما كانت تصل للملك من باطنته..
فكان بينه و بين الحقيقه هوه كبيره و ليس من اخلاصك للعرش ان تقدم لصاحبه ما يسره و يرضيه.. وان كان كاذبا زائفا وان تبعد عنه ما يقضه ان كان حقيقه لا مراء فيها..وهذا هو عمل البطانه الصالحه
..
للاسف لم يجد اخناتون هذه البطانه المخلصه فتزلزلت اركان امبراطوريته وهو لا يدري شيئا بل أن سخرية القدر تجعله 
:يرسل الى مختلف بقاع مملكته الواسعه غير عالم بما فيها يقول لرعاياه
اعلموا ان المليك يتمتع بكل عافيه مثل الشمس في السماء.. و ان جنوده و عرباته الحربيه تجوس خلال الديار الجنوبيه و الشماليه, و تطوي كل مكان تشرق عليه الشمس و تغرب في أمن و سلام

وبعد, فقد قضى الرجل نحبه بعد أن حكم مصر ثمانية عشر عاما  ولا نعرف طريق موته.. ولكن ما نعرفه هو ان الرجل قد مات في وقت لمع فيه نجم مملكة (الختيا) وازدادت قوة و شوكه  فأخذت تطرق ابواب سيدتها مصر و تهاجم حدودها آملة ان تسودها
والأن نبداء فى المناقشات ونقول :
هل كان أخناتون نبى ؟
 وهل ما فعله من أخلاق الأنبياء ؟
 وهل التمثال الموجود فى برلين ويجلس فيه أخيه سمنكارع على حجره بشكل مقزز حقيقى ؟
هل هو سيدنا إبراهيم الخليل أبو الأنبياء ؟
هل هو سيدنا موسى ؟
هل هو فرعون الخروج ؟
هل هو أوديب الذى عشق أمه الملكة تى ؟
هل ما كتب عن أخناتون وعن شذوذه حقيقى ؟
هل توجد أخطاء فى ترجمة اللغة الهيروغليفية ؟

لنسبح مع هذه الترنيمة التى كان يرددها  كان يرددها اخناتون
وهي تقول أن الإله واحد لا شريك له .

( خلق الاله الكون وحده .. ولم يكن بجانبه أحد ...خلق ولم يُخلق .. 

هو الأب وهو الأم وليسله ولد(
ويقول أيضاً
ان الله واحد غير مرتبط بزمان او مكان فهو الذي أرسى الزمان وخلق المكان 
اليكم بعض الترانيم المبهرة 
اله واحد ...عرشه في السماء وظله على الارض فوق المحسوسات و محيط بكل شىء 
موجود بلا ولادة ...أبدي بلا موت  
 ويقول الاله خلقت كل شىء وحدي ولم يكن بجواري أحد . بكلمتي خلقت ما أريد ... خلقت الارض وما تحتها و السموات وما فوقها و المحيطات و ما في اعماقها 
والجبال وما في بطونها 
ان من يمسه نور الاله يخرج من الظلمات الى النور 


ينفخ الروح في الارحام فيحييكم لتسعوا في الارض حياة التجربة 
ثم يميتكم لتعودوا الى الارض التي خرجتم منها ثم يحييكم لتخرجوا من القبور
لتقفوا أمام الميزان ليزن أعمالكم وقلبكم شهيد عليكم 
و ينطق الاله بالحكم اما الخلود في طبقات الجنة أو الفناء في دركات النعيم ) عقيدة اوزوريس(
خلق الاله كل ما يرى وما لا يرى . يرى كل ما خلق ولا يراه احد من خلقه  
انت الاول فليس قبلك شىء وانت الاخر فليس بعدك شىء ...
وانت الظاهر فليس فوقك شىء ...وانت الباطن فليس دونك شىء
وهنا أجد تشابه كبير بين الترانيم وبين ما حاول البهائيين تقليد القرآن الكريم ومكاكاته فكانت آياتهم المزعومة اشبه بالترانيم المصرية القديمة فهل أخذوا عنها ؟
وقد سبق لى القول إستناداً ‘لى كتابات صديقى المهندس عاطف هلال بأن التوراة أنزلت بلغة موسى وموسى كان لا يتكلم إلا اللغة المصرية القديمة وقد كتب الأستاذ سعد عبد المطلب العدل  عن اللغة الهيروغلافية فقال :
الهيروغليفية هو مصطلح دارج يطلق مرة على الكتابة والخطوط الخاصة باللغة المصرية وتارة أخرى يطلق على اللغة المصرية القديمة نفسها ، وقد يعجب البعض وبحق من الربط بين هذه اللغة والقرآن الكريم ، ولكن العجب سرعان ما يزول إذا علمنا أن الكتب السماوية الأولى أو الصحف الأولى كلها وبلا استثناء قد تنزلت باللغة المصرية؛ فصحف إبراهيم عليه السلام تنزلت باللغة المصرية لأنه شخصية مصرية خالصة ( هذه هو موضوع كتابى : إخناتون أبو الأنبياء وكتاب الخليل إخناتون فى القرآن الكريم) كما أن توراة موسى عليه السلام تنزلت باللغة المصرية لأن سيدنا موسى لم يكن يعرف لغة أخرى غيرها فهو قد ولد وتربى وعاش فى مصر فى كنف فرعون مصر وبعث أيضا إلى فرعون مصر .
والعجيب فى الموضوع أن يهود الجزيرة العربية وهم ورثة هذا التراث من عهد سيدنا إبراهيم كانوا ما يزالون يتكلمون هذه اللغة حتى بعثة الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولهذا جاءت افتتاحيات السور ال 29 فى القرآن لتخاطبهم بهذه اللغة ولتورد لهم علامة وأمارة على صدق رسالة محمد الذى لم يكن يعلم من هذه اللغة شيئا
والبعض يستشهد بالآيات الدالة على عربية القرآن( 11 آية) ويريد أن يرفض أقوالى ولكن العجب يزول حين نعلم أن معجزات الرسول محمد صلعم ليست القرآن فحسب ولكنها معجزتان : 
المعجزة الأولى وهى السبع المثانى وهى تخاطب يهود الجزيرة العربية خاصة وتورد لهم سببا فى الإيمان بالرسالة ، وهذه المعجزة لم تشترط عربيتها فجاءت بلغة صحف إبراهيم وموسى المصرية القديمة وبها ومن خلالها آمن الحبر اليهودى عبد الله بن سلام 
المعجزة الثانية : القرآن العظيم وبه يخاطب العرب ويتحداهم الله به فى لغتهم كما تحدى اليهود فى لغتهم ولهذا جاء باللغة العربية
يقول الله عز وجل فى سورة الحجر مخاطبا الرسول محمد صلعم
" ولقد آتيناك سبعا من المثانى والقرآن العظيم "
إذن المأخذ الوحيد على كتابى يتهاوى أمام هذه الآية التى توضح التوازى فى نزول معجزتين أولاهما السبع المثانى الهيروغليفية وهى افتتاحيات السور ال29 والقرآن العظيم الذى تنزل بعربية فصحى
وطبعاً أن أختلف مع الكاتب فيما ذهب اليه لكن انزل القرآن عربيا
 (( ان انزلناه قرانا عربيا((ولم يقل هيروغليفية وهناك فرق طبعا بينهم ولا يمكننا الربط بينهم  ولكنى أوردت ما قاله لأسأل سؤال جديد من منا يعرف كيفية نطق اللغة الهيروغلافية القديمة وهل كانت تنطق بحروف عربية ؟ حتى أن المنطقة كلها كانت متصلة مع بعضها لغوياً  وعندما هرب سيدنا موسى لمدين التى ينتسب اسمها لمديان بن ابراهيم الخليل لم يجد مشقة فى التكلم مع أهلها وكانوا يسمونه بالمصرى ونبى  قوم مدين هو شعيب ابن ميكيل بن يشجن ذكره ابن إسحاق. ويقال: شعيب بن يشخر بن لاوي بن يعقوب. قال ابن عساكر: ويقال جدته، ويقال أمه بنت لوط. إذاً فشعيب الذى قابله سيدنا موسى غير شعيب النبى وقوله لموسى نجوت من القوم الظالمين يدل على أن مدين لم تكن خاضعة لسلطان الفرعون  وكان أهل مدين من العرب وهي قريبة من أرض مَعَان من أطراف الشام
واللغة في المنطقة كلها تداخلت بسبب قرب بعضها من بعض، وكثرة الهجرات فيما بينهم، وحركة التجارة بينهم، والتجار هم الذين حملوا يوسف إلى أرض مصر، ويوسف عليه السلام كلم إخوته بعد أن أصبح عزيز مصر بلغتهم، وفهموا عليه ولم يشكوا بمصريته. 
وقيل إن الفراعنة هم من هجرة سامية من العراق، الموطن الأول لإبراهيم عليه السلام ، وانتقال مثل هذا يكون له أثره الكبير أيضًا في تقارب اللغتين. 
ودلل البعض على أن اصل فراعنة مصر عربية وأنهم من نسل سام بن نوح وأن الفرعون الذي عاش في زمن موسى عليه السلام وأهلكه الله بالغرق اسمه الوليد بن مصعب بن ريان وقال  ابن كثير)وفرعون علم على كل من ملك مصر كافرا من العماليق 000 ويقال كان اسم فرعون الذي كان في زمن موسى عليه السلام الوليد بن مصعب بن الريان وقيل مصعب بن الريان فكان من سلالة عمليق بن الأود بن إرم بن سام بن نوح وكنيته أبو مرة 00) 
وفي تفسير ابن أبي حاتم؛ (عن ابن إسحق قال لم يكن منهم فرعون أعتا على الله ولا أعظم قولا ولا أطول عمرًا في ملكه منه وكان اسمه فيما ذكر لي الوليد بن مصعب)
وتسأل البعض اين مومياء إخناتون هل سرقت أم أنه مدفون فى مكان لا يعلمه إلا الله ورجح البعض أنه فرعون الخروج .
عموماً هناك رأى جاء بموقع عمرو خالد لعضو أسمه منتصر طموس رأى أن فرعون موسى غرق بجيشه وأن جثثهم ما زالت مدفونة فى قاع البحر وقد أورد مثل هذا الرأى زميلنا بالمنتدى غريب الدار. فهل يا ترى إخناتون هو فرعون الخروج خاصة بأن موميات رمسيس الثانى وأبنه مرنبتاح موجودة وإن كانت مومياء مرنبتاح بها أثار من أملاح البحر .
(وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْياً وَعَدْواً حَتّىَ إِذَآ أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنّهُ لآ إِلِـَهَ إِلاّ الّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنوَاْ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ [90]آلاَنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ [91]فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنّ كَثِيراً مّنَ النّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ [92] ) سورة: يونس
وهنا يثور سؤال جديد أين غرق فرعون .؟
هناك رأى أخر أن أحناتون هو الفرعون الذى كان فى عهد سيدنا يوسف وأنه آمن به وكان حساب من قالوا بهذا الرأى أن المدة بين سيدنا "إبراهيم" وسيدنا "يوسف" قريبة جدا فسيدنا "يوسف" هو :- "يوسف" بن "يعقوب" بن "إسحاق" بن "إبراهيم" أي أن سيدنا "إبراهيم" هو الجد الثاني له تزوج سيدنا "إبراهيم" بالسيدة "هاجر" ثم مكث فترة ( 13 سنة ) بالتقريب ورزق "بإسحاق" من السيدة "سارة" .أي بعد مغادرته لمصر بحوالي ( 14 سنة ) تقريبا .



أيضا تكوين الإصحاح الخامس والعشرين(19) وهذه مواليد إسحاق بن إبراهيم ، ولد إبراهيم إسحاق وكان إسحاق ابن أربعين سنة لما اتخذ لنفسه زوجة وصلى إسحاق إلى الرب لأجل امرأته لأنها كانت عاقرا فاستجاب له الرب فحبلت وتزاحم الولدان في بطنها فخرج الأول أحمر كله كفروة شعر فدعوا اسمه عيسو . وبعد ذلك خرج أخوه ويده قابضة بعقب عيسو فدعى يعقوب وكان إسحاق ابن ستين سنة لما ولدتهما *

ونجد سيدنا "يعقوب" رزق بسيدنا "يوسف" بعد أن رزق قبله بأحد عشر ولدا ، جاء في القرآن سورة يوسف أية(4) إِذْ قَالَ يُوسُفُ لأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَباً وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ*


وعلى حساب التوراة تكون الفترة الزمنية بين نزول سيدنا "إبراهيم" مصر وبين تفسير سيدنا "يوسف" لرؤيا الملك سنجدها ( 114 سنة ) بعد مغادرة سيدنا "إبراهيم" لمصر وإنجابه لسيدنا "إسحاق" الذي أنجب أبنه سيدنا "يعقوب" وهو ابن ( 60 سنة ) ، وسيدنا"يعقوب" ذهب إلى خاله في بلاد حاران وعمره تقريبا ( 15 سنة ) وعمل ( 14 سنة ) وأنجب في 11 سنه

سيكون المجموع ( 14 + 60 + 15 + 14 + 11 = 114 سنة ) وإضافة ضياع سيدنا "يوسف" وهو ابن ( 17 سنه ) في مصر وإضافة حياته في بيت "العزيز" ( 13 سنه ) وسجنه ( 9 سنوات )

يكون المجموع ( 114 + 17 + 13 + 9 = 153 سنه ) تقريبا بين نزول سيدنا "إبراهيم" لمصر وتفسير سيدنا "يوسف" لرؤيا الملك والقرآن الكريم لم يحدد تواريخ ولكن قال ولبث في السجن بضع سنين ، ولما بلغ أشده ، والأشد من ( 15 : 40 سنه ) تقريبا وقال الوارد يا بشراي هذا غلام .(

وسن الغلام من ( 7 : 15 سنه ) أي خرج من السجن تقريبا في سن ما بين( 25 : 28 سنة ) ، ولم يذكر في القرآن الكريم أية تواريخ تقطع بالمدة الحقيقية بين سيدنا "إسحاق" وسيدنا "يعقوب" .

لكن بهذه الحسبة تكون المدة متقاربة ويشترك القرآن الكريم مع التوراة في إبراز هذه المدة الزمنية المتقاربة .

وبالتالي عندما نعود إلى التاريخ ونقارن بين ظروف الملوك عن طريق أثارهم كي نتأكد من المسافة بينهما ، فالمعروف أن سيدنا "يوسف" كانت رؤياه كما ذكرت في القرآن سورة يوسف الآية(46) يُوسُفُ أَيُّهَا الصِّدِيقُ أَفْتِنَا في سَبْعِ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ يَأْكُلُهُنَّ سَبْعٌ عِجَافٌ وَسَبْعِ سُنْبُلاتٍ خُضْرٍ وَأُخَرَ يَابِسَاتٍ لَّعلى أَرْجِعُ إِلَى النَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ *

وبعد تصديق الملك لفتوى سيدنا "يوسف" ، قال تعالى في سورة يوسف أية(54) وَقَالَ المَلِكُ ائْتُونِي بِهِ أَسْتَخْلِصْهُ لِنَفْسِي فَلَمَّا كَلَّمَهُ قَالَ إِنَّكَ اليَوْمَ لَدَيْنَا مَكِينٌ أَمِينٌ *

فقد جعل الملك سيدنا "يوسف" على خزائن الأرض .

قال تعالى سورة يوسف أية(56:55) قَالَ اجْعَلْنِي عَلَى خَزَائِنِ الأَرْضِ إِنِّي حَفيظٌ عليمٌ * وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنَّا لِيُوسُفَ في الأَرْضِ يَتَبَوَّأُ مِنْهَا حَيْثُ يَشَاءُ نُصِيبُ بِرَحْمَتِنَا مَن نَّشَاءُ وَلاَ نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ المُحْسِنِينَ *

أي أن الملك في هذا الزمان آمن بـ "يوسف" ورب "يوسف" ، ووحد الله ؛ فجعل سيدنا "يوسف" بمثابة وزير اقتصاد في هذا الزمان والآثار والتاريخ يشهدان على ذلك ويؤكدانه ، فإذا رجعنا إلى آثار وتاريخ مصر وبحثنا عن دلائل التوحيد سنجد ملك مصر الذي أطلقوا عليه "أمنحتب" الرابع "إخناتون" والذي تولى الحكم شريكا لأبيه ولكن منذ أن أصبح له شئ في الأمر بدأ يفكر في الدعوة إلى عبادة التوحيد متمثلة في الشمس كما رآها العلماء ولكن حقيقة الأمر هي ما وراء الشمس وهو الله، ونجد أنه في السنة الرابعة من حكمه قد ترك مدينة طيبة العاصمة الرسمية للدولة المصرية القديمة وأسس مدينته المشهورة في تل العمارنة بالمنيا ونجدة أيضاً اهتم في بناء مدينته الجديدة بإنشاء ما يطلقون عليها "الصومعة" أي مخازن الغلال و قد اتجه لعبادته الجديدة وعلى هذا نجد رسوماته على الجدران قبل عبادة الله بصورة مختلفة عما كانت عليه بعد ذلك فقد كان يظهر قوياً شامخاً متكبراً وبعد عبادته الله تواضع تواضعاً شديداً وظهرت رسوماته ونقوشه التي كانت لا تبالغ في وصفه فظهر من خلالها مترهل الجسد وكرشه واضح على غير عادة الفن المصري القديم ، ولكن "فرعون" كان في مظهره الحقيقي لا ينظر إلى وجهه لقباحته وهذه صورة لوجه"فرعون" محنطة وفيه تظهر ملامح وجهه تقريبا والصورة خير دليل على قباحته فأنا لا أتكلم من وحي خيالي ، ولكن إن نظرنا إلى رسوماته نجدها كانت تصوره جميل المنظر عظيم الهيبة على غير حقيقته والمقارنة بين موميائه وأثاره تشهد عليه .ويوجد نقشاً في المتحف القومي بالقاهرة لإخناتون على حجر جيري حيث تركع أمامه بعض الوفود الأجنبية دليلا على وفرة الخيرات في عهده وتحكمه في مقاليد أمور عديدة 
لم تتوقف البحوث والتخمينات عند هذا الحد واليكم رأى أخر 
إذا كان بعض الباحثين من غير المتخصصين فى التاريخ أو الآثار، ومنهم المصرى الأصل البريطانى الجنسية أحمد عثمان، قد ذهبوا فى مزاعمهم إلى أن الفرعون المصرى أخناتون هو نفسه النبى موسى عليه السلام، فإن الباحث سعد عبد المطلب العدل يذهب أيضاً إلى أن إخناتون هو نبي، ولكنه ليس النبى موسي، بل هو النبى إبراهيم عليه السلام. وقد صنف سعد عبد المطلب العدل كتابين كبيرين فى هذا المجال، أولهما هو "أخناتون أبو الأنبياء" "دار النيل للطباعة والنشر"، والثانى هو "الخليل أخناتون فى القرآن الكريم". 
ويوضح العدل فى دراسته، التى استغرقت أكثر من أربعمئة صفحة من القطع الكبير فى الكتابين، أن الملك إخناتون "زوج الملكة الحسناء نفرتيتي، والمعروف بأنه هو الذى دعا إلى التوحيد فى مصر القديمة" هو نفسه الفارس إبراهيم الخليل، وهو نفسه "خل شمش" والذى هو نفسه أيضاً "حمورابي"، ويقول العدل: فى وقت كان يعبد فيه العالم القديم مئات ومئات من الآلهة، وكانت الأصنام تقدس ويسجد الناس لها، تقدم الفارس والخليل أخناتون المصرى بكل ما أوتيت بشريته من جسارة ليحمل أشرف رسالة تنويرية يحملها بشر، ويشن حرباً على كل الآلهة المزيفة، متحملاً تبعاتها، فقاسى فى حياته الصراع والتحدى والتطاول على فكره ورسالته وبدنه، ونزع نزعاً من على كرسى عرش الدنيا، عرش المملكة المصرية، ليهيم بالمسؤولية فى أرجاء المعمورة، فلم يتوان، ولم يكل . 
ولكى يبرهن سعد عبد المطلب العدل على نظريته، فإنه يبدأ فى دراسته بالتقاط طرف الخيط من الاسم الملكى لوالد الفرعون أخناتون، وهو الملك "أمنحتب الثالث" ومسماه الملكى "نب ماعت رع" والذى ينطق فى اللهجة السامية "نمروزا" والتى هى عين "نمروز"، فهو الملك النمروز الطاغية المتأله! ويرسم الباحث سيناريو الأحداث التاريخية موضحاً أن الملك "أمنحتب الثالث" ادعى كما هو وارد بنقوش معبده بأنه قد ولد بشكل مباشر من الإله "آمون"، ومن ثم فهو إله وابن اله، وبالتالى فقد انتشرت عبادته بهذه الصفة، وأن ابنه النابه أخناتون قد أدرك منذ صغره بطلان ذلك، وكان يرى كيف تصنع تماثيل الآلهة، وفطن إلى أنها لا تنفع ولا تضر، وأنه أراد أن يلقن مجتمعه درساً، فقام بتحطيم التماثيل فى معبد والده، مبقياً فقط على تمثال واحد من تمثالى "أمون" سليماً، وهو ما يلتقى مع القصة المروية بالكتب المقدسة. ثم يعرض الباحث لاسم "إبرام"، وهو الاسم العربى للنبى إبراهيم، مؤكداً مصرية الاسم المكون من ملصقين هما: "إبر" وتعنى بالمصرية القديمة "جواد"، "رام" وتعنى "رجل"، وبذلك يصبح معنى الاسم هو الرجل على الجواد أو الفارس، وهو ما يشير إلى واقعة تخفى الفارس أخناتون أثناء تحطيمه للتماثيل الوثنية، ويعلن أخناتون فى خرطوشه الملكى أنه ملك القطرين، بينما "آتون" هو إله السماوات والأرض فى إشارة مبكرة للتوحيد. 
ويلقب الباحث الملكة "نفرتيتي" بـ "السيدة نفرتيتي" باعتبارها السيدة "سارة" فى التراث الديني، والتى أنجب منها سيدنا ابراهيم "أخناتون" ابنه "إسحاق"، وهو اسم يرى الباحث أنه اسم مصرى أصيل ويعنى "البري" أو "الوحشي". بل إن اسم "أخناتون" نفسه والمكون من ملصقين هما "أخن" بمعنى "حبيب" و"آتون" بمعنى الله، أى أنه حبيب الله أو "خليل الله"!.
وقد أثار كتابا سعد عبد المطلب العدل الجدل فى أعقاب صدورهما فى مصر، وتصدى لهما بعض المتخصصين فى التاريخ وعلوم الآثار، ومن بينهم الدكتور عبد الحليم نور الدين الأستاذ بكلية الآثار والأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للآثار سابقاً الذى أوضح أن القول بأن إخناتون هو سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام هو قول فى منتهى الخطورة، لأنه لا يوجد دليل مادى واحد عليه، ولأن شكل أخناتون وخصائصه وسلوكه لا توحى بأنه من الرسل، ثم أن القيمة الصوتية للاسم وهو "أخ إن آتون"، أى المخلص لآتون، بعيدة تماماً عن الاسم "إبراهيم". 
ويشار إلى أن الفرعون أخناتون هو أكثر الفراعنة إثارة للجدل، وكان باحث آخر هو المصرى الأصل البريطانى الجنسية أحمد عثمان قد ألف كتاباً بعنوان "موسى وأخناتون"، صدر باللغة الإنجليزية عن دار "إنر تراديشان" فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وفيه يشير أحمد عثمان إلى أن أخناتون هو سيدنا موسى عليه السلام، ويقول: إن أخناتون لم يمت عند نهاية حكمه كما ساد الاعتقاد، بل اضطر إلى التنازل عن العرش لابنه توت عنخ آمون بسبب انقلاب عسكري، وذهب إلى منفاه فى سيناء. وبعد خمسة وعشرين عاماً، مات حور محب آخر ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشرة دون وريث، فعاد أخناتون من منفاه للمطالبة باسترداد عرشه. ولما فشل فى خطته بسبب استيلاء رمسيس قائد الجيش على العرش، هرب أخناتون عائداً إلى سيناء، وأخذ معه أتباعه الذين حاولوا الهروب إلى كنعان. ومات رمسيس الأول فى هذه الفترة، فخرج ابنه سيتى لمطاردة أخناتون ورجاله، فقتله ومنع أتباعه من الوصول إلى كنعان، فعادوا إلى التيه فى سيناء . ويبرهن أحمد عثمان على نظريته بأن النبى موسى عليه السلام والملك المصرى أخناتون قد عاشا فى نفس الزمان والمكان، حيث ولدا فى عصر الملك أمنحتب الثالث بأرض جاسان عند مدينة القنطرة شرق الحالية، ويقول: كان أخناتون هو أول من أعلن أن الإله واحد لكل البشر فى المصادر التاريخية كلها. ومن المعروف أن كل نبى قبل موسى كان ينزل على قوم ما أو قبيلة ما، لكن موسى جاء ليقول إن هناك إلهاً واحداً للناس أجمعين، وهو أول من نادى بذلك سواء للمصريين الذين عاش فى كنفهم أو بالنسبة للمدينيين الذى عاش معهم فترة من الزمان، بالإضافة إلى أن الفراعنة أول من أدركوا أن للإنسان روحاً وجسداً، وآمنوا بأن الروح خالدة لا تموت، ومن هنا جاءت كتابات الموتى للحفاظ على روح الإنسان، وذلك منذ أكثر من خمسة آلاف سنة. وأخناتون الفرعونى أول من أدرك وحدانية الرب أى شمولية الرب على الناس أجمعين، وبالتالى فان تشابه العقيدة وطريقة العبادة وتوافق الزمان والمكان فى مصر فى القرن الـ81 "ق.م" كلها أمور تشير إلى أن أخناتون هو موسى . ومثلما حدث مع سعد عبد المطلب العدل، فقد قوبلت دراسة أحمد عثمان بالرفض التام من جانب المتخصصين فى التاريخ وعلوم الآثار فى مصر، ووصفوا أطروحته بأنها مغالطة تاريخية فاضحة وأكذوبة ساذجة يراد بها الترويج لفكرة أن فراعنة الأسرة الـ81 هم فى الأصل يهود، وهذه الافتراءات ليس لها أى سند علمي.

اعتقد أنى حاولت أن أكون محايداً فيما نقلته وأجتهدت فيه والأن أنتظر المناقشات المجديه من قبل المهتمين والدارسين للتاريخ .
.[/frame]

----------


## saladino

[frame="2 80"]*
أخناتون
{{{النطق}}} بالهيروغليفية


[line]

أخناتون (Akhenaten ، Ikhnaton) أو أمنحوتب الرابع هو فرعون من الأسرة الثامنة عشر حكم مع زوجته نفرتيتي لمدة 17 سنة منذ عام 1369 ق.م. كلمة أخناتون معناها الجميل مع قرص الشمس. حاول توحيد آلهة مصر القديمة بما فيها الاله أمون رع في شكل الإله الواحد أتون . ونقل العاصمة من طيبة إلي عاصمته الجديدة أخت أتون بالمنيا. وفيها ظهر الفن الواقعي ولاسيما في النحت والرسم وظهر أدب جديد يتميز بالأناشيد للإله الجديد آتون . أو ما يعرف حاليا بنظام تل العمارنة . وإنشغل الملك أخناتون بإصلاحاته الدينية وانصرف عن السياسة الخارجية وإدارة الإمبراطورية الممتدة حتي أعالي الفرات والنوبة جنوبا . فانفصل الجزء الآسيوي منها . ولما مات خلفه أخوه توت عنخ أمون الذي ارتد عن عقيدة آتون وترك العاصمة إلى طيبة وأعلن عودة عقيدة أمون معلنا أنه توت عنخ آمون .وهدم كهنة طيبة آثار أخناتون ومدينته ومحوا اسمه من عليها.

أمنحوتپ الرابع
بالهيروغليفية
الإسم الملكي: نفر خـپـرو رع ، و ن رع







[line]

لماذا عاش الإنسان ملايين السنين قبل أن يوحى إليه للمرة الأولى خلال إبراهيم قبل خمسة آلاف سنة فقط كما تؤمن الرسالات السماوية التوحيدية الثلاث ؟ ولماذا ظهر موسى بعد إبراهيم بأربعة عشر قرناً ؟ ولماذا ظهر يسوع ـ ما زال اليهود يسمون "يوسي" وهو أقرب إلى يوسف وليس عيسى ـ قبل ألفي عام فقط ؟ ولماذا تأخر ظهور محمد حتى القرن السابع بعد الميلاد ؟ ليس من إجابات لدى المؤمنين على هذه الأسئلة سوى أنها حكمة الله هي التي عيّنت زمن رسالة كل منهم. فإذا كان علينا أن نوافق المؤمنين على إجابتهم فعلى المؤمنين بالمقابل أن يوافقوا على أن الحكمة تحكم بأن لكل زمان دينه الخاص به، بل أكثر من ذلك وهو أن الدين إبن الزمان والمكان أيضاً طالما أن شريعة موسى ظهرت في سيناء ـ والحقيقة أن الوصايا العشر كانت من وضع أخناتون في تل العمارنة في مصر ـ ورسالة يسوع ظهرت في القدس في فلسطين ورسالة محمد في مكة في الحجاز. خلاصة القول هنا هي أن الدين، أي دين، هو الإبن الشرعي للزمان والمكان المعبّر عنهما بالإنسان فيهما.

لكن ما هي أصول الدين بالمطلق ؟؟

الإجابة على هذا السؤال الكبير بكلمات قليلة هي أن الدين هو " القانون " الميتافيزيقي العام الذي قام لدى الإنسان القديم مقام القانون المادي العام للحركة في الطبيعة الذي لم يكتشف قبل القرن التاسع عشر. ومن هنا ما زال سر الإيمان لدى سائر المؤمنين هو سر حركة الكون بكل هذا التنظيم والدقة المتناهيين.
تفتحت عيون الوعي البدائي في الإنسان الأول على الأشياء من حوله ساكنة ثابتة فتوهم أن القانون العام في الطبيعة هو السكون، وهذا الوهم جعله عاجزاً تماماً عن تفسير ظاهرة الحركة في الطبيعة، حركة الكواكب والنجوم، حركة السحب والرياح، حركة الأمطار والأنهار والبحار.. ألخ فلم يكن أمامه من وسيلة للتغلب على ذلك العجز سوى الإيمان بقوة خفيّة تحرك كل ما يتحرك فافترض أن للشمس إلهاً يحركها وللقمر إلهاً، للريح إلهاً، للبرق والرعد إلهاً وللأنهار والبحار إلها وللغابات إلهاً وللنار إلهاً، لكل حركة في الطبيعة إلهها الخاص بها. هكذا وصلت الأديان إلى السومريين والفينيقيين وإلى الفراعنة والفرس والإغريق.
أول من قال بتوحيد أسرار مظاهر الحركة بسر واحد هو أخناتون فرعون مصر في القرن الرابع عشر قبل الميلاد. قال أخناتون بإله واحد لا شريك له هو إله الشمس " آتون " ووضع نشيداً للإله الجديد هو ذات نشيد الملك داؤود في المزمور رقم 104 كما وضع الوصايا العشر منقوشة على ألواح حجرية حملها موسى معه وهو يقود العبرانيين عبر سيناء هرباً من الإنقلابيين على نظام أخناتون ودينه الجديد. والحقيقة أن الصواب لم يجانب أخناتون وديانته الجديدة فالشمس هي مصدر الطاقة والحركة في الأرض وفي المجموعة الشمسية. وهكذا تتابعت الديانات التوحيدية بدءاً بدين أخناتون وليس بدين إبراهيم وموسى كما يعتقد الجميع.
مثل هذه القفزة النوعية في تطور الدين لم تأتِ من فراغ أو من عبقرية أخناتون بل من تراكم التطورات الصغيرة عبر التاريخ. فالشكل الأول للمجتمعات البشرية المتحضرة أخذ شكل المملكة المدينة أو المدينة المملكة حيث يتبع سكان المدينة العبيد لسيدهم ملك المدينة. وبتكاثر السكان من جهة واتساع شبكة علاقات الإنتاج من جهة أخرى لم يعد السيد الملك قادراً على إدارة مملكته المتنامية حتى ولا بعد ترسيم شيوخ يعاونونه على الإدارة، فما كان منه إلاّ الإدعاء بأنه ليس هو السيد الملك كما يرونه على الطبيعة فقط بل إنه على صلة وثيقة بقوىً خارج الطبيعة تتجسد به دون غيره ولذلك فهو ليس السيد الملك فقط بل والإله أيضاً وهو بذلك مستوجب الطاعة والعبادة. لقد وظف ملوك المدن ألوهيتهم في استهلاك العبيد حتى الموت كما ينعكس ذلك في المعالم القديمة الضخمة كالأهرام والكولسيوم وسور الصين، كما وظفوها بصورة رئيسية في إشعال الحروب بهدف احتلال الممالك المجاورة واستعباد أهلها حتى كان وراء كل حرب دين جديد وآلهة جديدة. كان ملوك الفراعنة آلهة تُعبد وإلى عهد قريب كان إمبراطور اليابان إلهاً ومثله دالاي التبت. ثم تطورت ألوهية الملك لتأخذ شكل النبوة فكان الملك داؤود نبياً وكان الملك سليمان نبياً أيضاً ثم انحدرت قليلاً نحو الأرض فكان الخليفة المسلم هو خليفة الله وخليفة النبي في ولايته على العالمين وانتهت اليوم ليحل الملك في رأس السلطة الدينية بالإضافة إلى السلطة المدنية كما هو اليوم في بريطانيا ومصر وكما كان بالأمس في روسيا القيصرية. ثم انتهى الدين ليكون قانوناً ثابتاً تستخدمه السلطة الحاكمة سداً مانعاً للتقدم والتغيير من خلال إشاعة النصوص الجامدة التي لا علاقة لها بالحياة على العكس تماماً مما أراده أنبياؤه رافعة للثورة والتغيير. 

بعد إكتشاف قانون الحركة الديالكتيكية في الطبيعة في القرن التاسع عشر إنقسم الناس حول الدين إلى ثلاثة أقسام :

1. منهم من ينظر للدين نظرة سالبة باعتبار الدين يخص الله والدنيا الأخرى وتبعاً لذلك لا يستوجب الأمر منهم سوى القيام بالعبادات المنصوص عليها في الكتب.

2. ومنهم من يعتبر الرسالات السماوية ثورات قضت بالتغيير وأن أمر الله بالتغيير يستوجب منهم العمل على التغيير وحتى بالقوة إن إقتضى الأمر. وغالباً ما يصل الأمر بهؤلاء إلى الأعمال الإرهابية وإقتراف الجرائم البشعة كما تفعل منظمات القاعدة والتكفير.

3. وأما القسم الثالث فهو الذي يرى أن الحركة في الطبيعة هي حركة ديالكتيكية من خصائص المادة إذ لا مادة بلا حركة وأن كل التغييرات التي حدثت وستحث في الطبيعة وفي المجتمعات، وهي جزء من الطبيعة، إنما جاءت بفعل الحركة الديالكتيكية التي لا تتوقف ولو للحظة خاطفة.

الجذور العميقة لهذا الإنقسام ليست دينية في الحقيقة إذ أنها لم تنبت من محاكمات جادة وعميقة للنصوص الدينية بمعانيها ومدلولاتها التي لا علاقة لها بما جاء به الرسل الثلاث وخاصة ما في التوراة والإنجيل ـ وهو ما سنأتي عليه في مقالات لاحقة ـ سداة هذه الجذور هي علاقات الإنتاج أو طرائق العيش. فالذين يؤمنون بالنصوص على أنها أوامر إلهية هم الذين لا يؤمنون بخلق الثروات ولا يعملون مباشرة فيه كالتجار والفلاحين المعتمدين على الزراعات المطرية والشعوب ذات الإقتصادات الريعية. أما الذين يعملون في خلق الثروات كما في المجتمعات الرأسمالية الصناعية المتقدمة فعامتهم تتجاوز النصوص الدينية ولا تؤمن بها؛ لذلك تجد الدول الغنية قد ابتعدت عن الدين والعبادات بخلاف الدول الفقيرة الغارقة بالأفكار الدينية والتي تفسر تخلفها وهزائمها بمشيئة الله. أضف إلى ذلك أن الدين، أي دين، لم يعد هو العلاقة بين الله والمؤمنين بل أصبح أحد عناصر مركبات الهويّة ولذلك تتباين بمقدار أو بآخر أديان القوميات المتجاورة حتى وهي تعود لذات المرجعية، فلكل من اليمن والسعودية وعمان والإمارات إسلامها المختلف بالرغم من أنها دول عربية متجاورة؛ كما لكل من ألمانيا وفرنسا وإنكلترا مسيحيتها المختلفة وهي دول متجاورة.
المفارقة الغريبة في هذا السياق هي أن المؤمنين بالتغيير وفق ما جاءت به الرسالات السماوية وكرسوا حيواتهم لإنجاز مثل ذلك التغيير هم في حقيقتهم كفرة فالتغيير الذي عمل الرسل من أجله ليس هو التغيير المطلوب اليوم ولا يمكن أن يكون. ولو عاد الرسل إلى الحياة اليوم لعملوا لتغيير آخر يختلف تماماً عن التغيير الذي كانوا قد طالبوا به في أزمانهم، تغيير إلى الأمام وليس إلى الخلف كما يفعل أتباعهم اليوم، هؤلاء الأتباع الذين يعاكسون متبوعيهم وهم الرسل. متى يدرك هؤلاء الأتباع مفارقة ما هم فيه فيتوبون على رسلهم ؟! 

[line]



أحجار التلاتات هى قوالب صغيرة مزينة من الحجر الرملى. وكان هذا الحجر ضمن الأحجار التى استخدمت كحشو فى الصرح التاسع لمعبد الكرنك. 

وهو يصور وجه الملك إخناتون لابسأً غطاء الرأس خات. ويبدو أنه واقفأً تحت أشعة قرص الشمس الذى يمثل المعبود آتون. وقد نحتت ملامح وجه الملك الطويل المعروفة بأسلوب جيد كما لونت بما يتناسب مع الطراز الفنى لفن العمارنة
[line]



جاء هذا القالب من حائط مبنى من أحجار "التلاتات"، وهى قوالب صغيرة مزينة من الحجر الرملى. 

ويصور هذا القالب الملك أمنحتب الرابع، الذى عرف لاحقأً بإسم إخناتون، وهو يقف بجلال تحت أشعة الشمس التى يتعبد لها بحماس. ويرتدى الملك التاج الأحمر لمصر السفلى وقد أمسك بالصولجان الطقسى والمذبة. 

وإذا كان هذا المنظر كاملأً، فلابد أنه كان سيصور الملك مرتديأً عباءة احتفالات قصيرة. ويتصف وجه إخناتون بواقعية تميز بها الفن فى بداية سنين حكمه، قبل أن يغير اسمه لإخناتون. 

ويدعى الملك نفسه ابتداع هذا الطراز لكى يصور الوجه الملكى بعيون ضيقة منحرفة وأنف طويلة وشفاة غليظة وذقن مرتخية. إلا أنه بعد ذلك مثلت الملكة نفرتيتى والأميرات الملكيات وحتى رجال الحاشية المقربين بنفس الوجه الطويل وملامح الملك المعروفة
م ن ق و ل*[/frame]

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*الله عليك .. موضوع رائع ومتكامل مشكور على الطرح يا غالي 
والف شكر للأستاذ صلادينو على الاضافه .. 

تحياتي لكم ..*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

موضوع شيق جدا عن شخصية فرعونية شيقة
جزاك الله خير والدى الطيب ...

أتمنى أن تطمنى على صحتك ..
مش شايف حضرتك من فترة إلا قليل ..

محمد شكرا على إضافتك للموضوع
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن العزيز / صلادينو
كعادتك تدخل لأى موضوع فتثريه . اشكرك . سأقراء ما نقلته بتمهل وسأعود بمشيئة الله مرة أخرى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الكريم / رحال أسكندرانى
احب الأسكندرية وأهلها . اشكرك يا اخى الكريم على مرورك وأن كنت أطمع فى بعض الإجابات وانا واثق من خلفيتك الثقافية من خلال متابعتى لكتاباتك . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنى الغالى / ميمو المصرى
الحمد لله يا ميميمو مررت بوعكة صحية شديدة ناتجة من تفاعلات دوائية فأثرت فى الضغط والأعصاب وسببت لى ألام شديدة بالعضلات بصفة عامة . حبى للمنتدى ولكم جعلنى أحاول الدخول كلما سنحت لى الفرصة . الحمد لله احسن الأن . اشكرك على المرور ياميمو ومع بعضنا حتى يكتمل الموضوع بفضل الله . دمت بخير ابنى العزيز

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيد ابراهيم
					
				
الأستاذ الكريم / رحال أسكندرانى
احب الأسكندرية وأهلها . اشكرك يا اخى الكريم على مرورك وأن كنت أطمع فى بعض الإجابات وانا واثق من خلفيتك الثقافية من خلال متابعتى لكتاباتك . دمت بخير


اخاف لو اجاباتي لا تعجبكم .. ولكن اذا كنت تطمع فإليك بعض الاجوبة .. 

لا اخناتون مش نبي طبعا و هو يعني ما كانش مؤمن بالإله الواحد انه الله يعني لا ده هو اعتبر ان الشمس هي الإله و سمى الإله أتون و كان رمزة قرص الشمس خارج منه شعاع بينتهى كل شعاع للشمس بيد آدميه و قال ان هو ده الاله الواحد الي لازم الكل يعبده, لأن قبل ما أخناتون ينادي بالوحدانية كان فيه تعدد آلهه و كل مكان في مصر كان ليه الإله الخاص بتاعه بس كانت اليد العليا للإله أمون و ده لأنه كهنة آمون كان هما الي ليهم السلطة الكبيرة و التأثير الأكبر على عقل المصريين في الوقت ده انما الآلهه في مصر القديمة كانت كثييييييييير أوي و كل الي عمله اخناتون انه قال هو اله واحد و هو آتون و بس
اهو الراجل كان فى قمة السلطة وعلى رأس هرمها.
ولم يقل كما قال فرعون.
........انا ربكم الاعلى.......
رغم انه كان ملك العالم الموجود او المتمدين فى الوقت ده...
بس شغل مخه..وعرف انه مش هو الاله لمجرد كونه ملك.
واخناتون هو اول من نادى بالتوحيد..
وهذايحسب له لا عليه.

والذي فعله من رأيي انه يشبه افعال الانبياء الي حد ما .. انما مش  نبي 

بس اللي انا مستغرب  الاقوال اللي قالها 
" ( خلق الاله الكون وحده .. ولم يكن بجانبه أحد ...خلق ولم يُخلق .. 

هو الأب وهو الأم وليسله ولد(
ويقول أيضاً
ان الله واحد غير مرتبط بزمان او مكان فهو الذي أرسى الزمان وخلق المكان 
اليكم بعض الترانيم المبهرة 
اله واحد ...عرشه في السماء وظله على الارض فوق المحسوسات و محيط بكل شىء 
موجود بلا ولادة ...أبدي بلا موت 
ويقول الاله خلقت كل شىء وحدي ولم يكن بجواري أحد . بكلمتي خلقت ما أريد ... خلقت الارض وما تحتها و السموات وما فوقها و المحيطات و ما في اعماقها 
والجبال وما في بطونها 
ان من يمسه نور الاله يخرج من الظلمات الى النور " 

عندها انا اقف .. وجه فى بالي .. ممكن يكون حضر سيدنا موسي ؟ وعلشان كده قال الكلام ده ؟!! الله اعلم 

وأعيد واقول ان " اخناتون" ليس من العقل ان يظهر في منتصف التاريخ رجل ينادي بالتوحيد الا اذا كان هناك من الاصل عقيدة موجودة و القواعد موجودة من الاصل لم يظهر اخناتون فجاة و لكنة خرج من تراث موجود سوف يعتقد القاري ان هذة نقطة تؤخذ علي الموضوع بالكامل فسيظن ان كان بالفعل يوجد تعدد و اخناتون قام بالتوحيد و انا اقول لا فعندما نعود الي اول الموضوع عندما ذكرت ان القصر في ناحية و الشعب في ناحية اخري فمعني هذا ان ظهور اخناتون كان علي مستوي القصر و كان هذا التوحيد كان في القصر فالناس مؤمنة بطبيعتها و تكتم ايمانها بنص من القران (و قال رجل مؤمن من ال فرعون يكتم ايمانة ) وهذا يفسر اعطاء المصريين الذهب لبني اسرائيل عند الخروج مع سيدنا موسي علية السلام 

و في النهاية احب ان اقول واضيف انة ما من احدي يعبد تماثيل و حيوانات و يؤمن بالبعث و الحساب و يؤمن بالاخرة بل ما من احدي قط كان مؤمن بالاخرة مثل ما كان يؤمن بها المصريون الفراعنة فمن اجل هذة الاخرة بدعوا التحنيط و حفظوا الموتي بكل ممتلاكاتهم بل لقد قاموا بتصورير مشاهد للاخرة و نري تلك الصورة التي يوزن فيها قلب الرجل و كأنهم عرفوا ان الايمان محلة القلب و كانهم سمعوا رسول الله (علية الصلاه و السلام ) وهو يقول في ما معناه في الجسد مضغة اذا صلحت صلح الحسد كلة الا وهي القلب و ذلك علي النقيض تماما مما كان فيالجزيرة العربية فقد قالوا ان هي الا موتتنا الاولي و ما نحن بمبعوثين ثم شيء اخر و هو سيدنا ابراهيم و هجرة لقومة ليعيش بين المصريين بل و يتزوج منهم السيدة هاجر فهل يترك كفرة ليعيش بين كفرة , و سيدنا ادريس الذي عاش و مات في مصر و سيدنا يوسف و الذي عينة الملك علي جزائن الارض . ان الامر كما يقول الدكتور مصطفي محمود يحتاج الي باحثين و مؤرجين كبار يتعرضون لهذا التاريخ المزيف و يقومون بتحليلة و معرفة الحقيقي منة و معرفة ما تم تدليسة .........



ربما يكون ما توصل إليه "شامبليون" يمثل نظرية من النظريات ، ولكن البحث العلمي المجرد يقرر أن النظريات ليست مسلمات يقينية سالمة من الشكوك .
إنما هي مجرد أراء يرجحها أصحابها حتى يأتي الباحثون من بعده ويدرسون هذه النظريات . ويكون أحد احتمالين :-
إما أن يؤيد صاحب النظرية ، وإما أن يأتوا عليها من القواعد ويثبتوا فشلها بأدلة أو يضاف إليها أو يحذف منها.
ومن هذا المنطلق خضت في البحث والتنقيب عن أصل هذهاللغة ,, كان الهدف الأول لي كباحث هو قراءة ما تعلمته من اللغة الهيروغليفية المدونة على جدران المعابد بيد قدماء المصريين لأنني لا أثق في صورة مادام الأصل موجودا ، فكان بحثي الأساسي عن اسم سيدنا "موسى" واسم "فرعون" ، ولكنني صدمت حينما لم أجد ما أبحث عنه منقوشا على أثار مصر ، فكان سؤالي لنفسي كيف لا يذكر اسم ملك كبير مثل "فرعون" على آثار بلده مصر وكيف أن أميرا مثل سيدنا "موسى" تربى في البيت الحاكم لا يذكر أيضا اسمه على الآثار المصرية.
وهنا أحسست أن اللغة المصرية يوجد في ترجمتها خطأ ما .
فبدأت استفسر من متخصصين الآثار والدين والتاريخ عن اسم سيدنا "موسى" و"فرعون" !!!؟
وكانت الإجابة :- إنه لقب وليس اسم وهذه هي البداية .
رغم أنني مقتنع أنه اسم إلا إنني ظللت أبحث عن هذا اللقب المزعوم فكان رد متخصصين الآثار يأتي مؤكدا أنه لقب وهذا رمزه ( برعا ) .
وبدأت أبحث عن شكل هذا اللقب فلم أجده داخل الخراطيش الملكية أو بجوارها فشعرت أنه يوجد خطأ ما .
فقررت بعد ذلك أن أعرف كيف فسر "شامبليون" لغة مصر القديمة ، ولماذا لم يستطع بتفسيره معرفة من هو سيدنا "موسى" ومن هو "فرعون" وفى أي أسرة كانوا !!!؟ 

وكفايه كلام عن حكايه خطأ شامبليون علشان انا الموضوع ده معصبني ..*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل/ رحال أسكندرانى
جميل جداً . لقد أعجبتنى المشاركة . نحن نحاول أن نبحث عن الحقيقة وبيننا فى المنتدى أخوات وأخوة من هواة دراسة التاريخ . لنا عودة مع موضوع اللغة وترجمتها بواسطة شامبليون وموضوع الألقاب والأسماء الموجودة فى الخراطيش التى أختلف العلماء المتخصصين فيها. بصفة عامة أنا معك أنه لا يمكن أن يكون إخناتون نبى وسأراجع المدد التاريخية بين زيارة سيدنا إبراهيم وسيدنا يوسف وسيدنا موسى وأعتقد أنها موجودة فى موضوعى عن فرعون موسى ( فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك )وأدعوك لزيارة الموضوع بنفس القاعة  اشكرك وأنتظر مداخلات السيدات والسادة الأعضاء وتعليقاتهم على مشاركتى وباقى المشاركات . دمت بخير ولنختلف فى ما نكتبه وما نتوصل اليه طالما الود متصل وتحكمنا أدبيات الحوار . اشكرك سيدى الفاضل

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم
كعادة سيادتكم دائما تنقبون في تاريخنا عن كل ما غمض عنا و تطرحونه للنقاش فتخرج للوجود موضوعات تتصف بالموسوعية لذا اسمح لي سيادتكم بالمداخلة و لكنها سوف تكون مطولة و علي حلقات عدة لان الموضوع ليس بالهين اليسير
دمت لنا معلما فاضلا
و اسمح لي بالتوجه بالشكر الي اخي الحبيب صلاح الدين علي مداخلاته و ثقافته و تواضعه الجم بارك الله لنا فيه
كما اتوجه بالتقدير الي اخي الحبيب رحال اسكندراني و عن موضوع اخطاء شامبيلون احب ان اقول له شيئا واحدا (كل ما يحيط تاريخنا القديم من لبس و غموض هو نتاج ترجمات خاطئة اعتمدت علي اجتهادات شخصية بعيدة كل البعد عن حقائق الابجدية المصرية) لذا ظهر لنا تاريخنا القديم بهذه الصورة المشوهة
اسمحوا لي بالعودة للرد علي الموضوع الاصلي و هل كان اخناتون نبيا؟ او هل كانت له علاقة بموضوع موسي ؟*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الوالد الغالي الأستاذ القدير سيد ابراهيم 

الشكر لك علي الموضوع الأكثر من رائع والبحث والتنقيب لمعرفة حقيقة اخناتون الذي كان من أكثر الفراعنة غرابة  .....
وكل الشكر والتقدير للأضافات المميزة للأخ الفاضل صلادينو ورحال اسكندراني .....

اما ماقيل علي انة أوديب الذى عشق أمه الملكة تى .....

فقد  كتب ايمانويل فليكوفسكى كتابة "أوديب وإخناتون" متوازيا مع كتاب فرويد "موسى والتوحيد" الذى نشر جزءه الأول عام 1937 ثم نشره كاملا بأجزائه الثلاثة فى يونيه 1936

فبعد قراءة فليكوفسكى فى الجزئين الأول والثانى من "موسى والتوحيد" أصابته الدهشة من التشابه الوثيق بين هذا الفرعون وبين أوديب الاسطورى، ولا ندرى كما لم يدرى أحد كيف انبثق. هذا التشابه بين إخناتون وأوديب من ثنايا متن يناقش موسى كتنظير لمرحلة من مراحل الحضارة هى المرحلة الدينية التوحيدية التى أعقبت المرحلة الدينية متعددة الآلهة، فتناول فرويد لموسى واليهودية كما يرى د. عبد المنعم الحفنى تناول واقعى مادى وليس تناولا ميتافيزيقيا، ومهما كان الأمر فلا يمكن لكتاب هذا شأنه أن يشير من قريب أو بعيد إلى أوديب كما ورد فى الأساطير اليونانية، ولا يوجد أى فرصة لديناميكية هذا التداعى إلا فى أمر واحد فقط، هو أن فرويد مؤلف موسى والتوحيد هو نفسه عالم النفس صاحب نظرية عقدة أوديب، تماما كما يذكر فليكوفسكى فى مقدمته "لأوديب وإخناتون"، من سخرية مضمون هذا الكتاب –أوديب وإخناتون– أن كلا منهما كان بطلا لمؤلفات فرويد ولم يدرك فرويد تماثلها الوثيق حتى فى تكوين الشخصية، إذ رأى فى الأول نموذجا يرمز إلى الزانى الذى يتعذب من جراء بواعث خطيئة يرضخ لها، وإن كانت هذه البواعث إنسانية إلى حد بعيد، على حين رأى فى الآخر قديسا "أول الموحدين" سابقا لموسى المشرع

"أوديب وإخناتون"، لإيمانويل فليكوفسكى كما سبق القول لا يزيد ولا يقل عن غيره من الكتب والدراسات العديدة التى كتبت عن هذا الفرعون، وما أكثرها، فلا يوجد فى تاريخ مصر قديما وحديثا حاكم حظى بكل هذا الاهتمام، وخطت الأقلام عنه وحوله كل هذا الكم الهائل من الدراسات والبحوث والمؤلفات، رفعته بعض هذه الدراسات إلى مصاف الأنبياء وخسف بعضها الآخر به الأرض، وما أقل ما حظى به من آيات التبجيل والتكريم – القليل، وما أكثر ما تحمل من صنوف التسفيه والتجريم

لقد انفجرت كل هذه الادعاءات بعد أن أكد بعض علماء الآثار وعلى رأسهم برستيد، أن التعبيرات المتشابهة بين أناشيد إخناتون والمزمور 104 من العهد القديم إنما تدل دلالة واضحة على الاشتقاق بل أن هذا المزمور يكاد أن يكون منقولا من النشيد الكبير وليس من قبيل توارد الخواطر، وهذا ما جعل برستيد يذهب إلى أن إخناتون قد "نشر من الأفكار ما تجاوز مفاهيم عصره وارتفع عليها وإن لم يستوعبه الكثيرون، وقد سبق بذلك الفكر العبرانى بنحو سبعة أو ثمانية قرون, لقد كان أول الموحدين وأول الأنبياء العالميين فهو أعظم شخصيات الدنيا القديمة"

ومن ثم انبرت الأقلام وانطلقت الألسن لتسفيه إخناتون والتقليل من شأنه والحط من قدره، وتبارت الأقوال والأحكام، وتعددت الدلائل وتفننت البراهين.. أبسطها ما ردده بعض المؤرخين مستعيرين نفس الصفات المكرورة التى أطلقها عليه أعداؤه من فراعنة الأسرة التالية عليه والتى أجهضت دعوته الدينية فوصفوه على غرارهم بالمارق والكافر والزنديق والمجنون العائش فى الضلال والخيال ....

 اما بالنسبة للتمثال الموجود فى برلين ويجلس فيه أخيه سمنكارع على حجره بشكل مقزز حقيقى ، فيقال ان هذا التمثال لأخناتون مع ابنتة وليس أخية ...


فقد كان اخناتون من أكثر الفراعنة غرابة فيقال عنة أنة كان شاعراً وفيلسوفاً ورجلاً مسالماً، و حاول أن يدفع شعبه إلى التخلي عن هيكل الآلهة التي كانت تعبد في زمانه، وحاول نشر عبادة إله واحد. كذلك بني عاصمة مقدسة جديدة في "العمارنة" وعاش هناك مع زوجته نفرتيتي. ويفترض أنه بني ثمانية معابد مكرسة لعبادة إله واحد، أتون، مصدر جميع أشكال الحياة في طيبة وفي كافة أنحاء العالم.  
وقد قال بعض علماء الآثار : إن عقيدة التوحيد التي اعتنقها ( أخناتون ) وصلت إليه من بقايا تراث الأسرة الفرعونية الثانية عشرة . وهذا التراث كان ينتقل من قصر إلى قصر . وأجمع علماء الآثار على أن نزول إبراهيم عليه السلام إلى مصر كان في عهد الأسرة الثانية عشرة . 


تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم
> كعادة سيادتكم دائما تنقبون في تاريخنا عن كل ما غمض عنا و تطرحونه للنقاش فتخرج للوجود موضوعات تتصف بالموسوعية لذا اسمح لي سيادتكم بالمداخلة و لكنها سوف تكون مطولة و علي حلقات عدة لان الموضوع ليس بالهين اليسير
> دمت لنا معلما فاضلا
> و اسمح لي بالتوجه بالشكر الي اخي الحبيب صلاح الدين علي مداخلاته و ثقافته و تواضعه الجم بارك الله لنا فيه
> كما اتوجه بالتقدير الي اخي الحبيب رحال اسكندراني و عن موضوع اخطاء شامبيلون احب ان اقول له شيئا واحدا (كل ما يحيط تاريخنا القديم من لبس و غموض هو نتاج ترجمات خاطئة اعتمدت علي اجتهادات شخصية بعيدة كل البعد عن حقائق الابجدية المصرية) لذا ظهر لنا تاريخنا القديم بهذه الصورة المشوهة
> اسمحوا لي بالعودة للرد علي الموضوع الاصلي و هل كان اخناتون نبيا؟ او هل كانت له علاقة بموضوع موسي ؟*


صديقى العزيز / ابن طيبة
كالعادة وبكلمة دارجة ( أنكشك ) فتكون النتيجة كم هائل فيه فكر وإبداع من صديقى الغالى ابن طيبة . كما اسعد بفكر وأبداع باقى الأخوات والأخوة الزملاء وأرى هنا البداية كانت من صلاح الدين وتلاه رحال أسكندرانى والأبنة ليلة عشق التى لم أعلق على ما كتبته حتى الأن المهم شاركت بفكر راقى . المناقشة جميلة وتبادل الفكر يرتقى بنا . فى أنتظارك صديقى العزيز . دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

هل كان اخناتون هواول من نادي بعقيدة التوحيد ؟ و لماذا فعل ذلك؟ 
لنبدأ القصة من البداية
لم تكن عقيدة توحيد الالهة في اله واحد من اعمال اخناتون الفكرية بل انه لم يكن اول من نادي بتوحيد الالهة في اله واحد فلقد عمد ملوك الاسرة الثامنة عشرة الي توحيد الالهة في اله واحد 
بحيث يكون هناك اله واحد للمملكة كما كان للهكسوس اله واحد رئيسي  فاصبح (امون رع) اله المملكة و كبر اله في البلاد
و مجدوه و سموه ملك الالهة و كان امون يرمز الي الهواء اما امون رع فهو اله الشمس خالق كل شيء هو الوحيد ((هو اب الالهة الذي صنع
الناس و خلق الحيوانات و فرق الناس حسب الوانهم خرج الناس من عينيه و الالهة من فمه و امون رع هو عائل كل الحيوانات الحية هو
يسهر في الليل حتي ينام الناس اجمعون رئيس كل الالهة التي تقعي الالهة عند قدميه كالكلاب له قلب محب يستجيب حينما يدعي و يسمع دعاء ذلك الذي في كرب و ضيق ))

و عندما تولي الحكم امنحتب الثالث لم يكتفي بما اكتفي به اسلافه ملوك الاسرة الثامنة عشرة باختصار الالهة التي كانت تصل الي العشرات الي عدة الهة رئيسية و فوقها اله واحد هو ابو الالهة
بل انه اراد ان يركز علي اله واحد يضاهي به الاله الواحد عند الهكسوس فراح يفتش في المعتقدات القديمة و في برديات الكهنة فوجد ان لاهوت
هليوبوليس يقول بان الاله ((اتوم)) بدا وجوده الذاتي من فوق قمة تل ازلي انبثق بدوره من الماء الازلي ثم نفخ الاله في يده و بزق من فمه الاله شو و قرينته (نفتوت) و الذين نسلا من خلال ولادة طبيعية باقي المعبودات
(لاحظ التشابه بين هذه القصة و قصة ادم و حواء) 
و يعزي الي اتوم الذي يعني اسمه في اللغة المصرية القديمة (الكامل) او (المطلق) ثلاث صفات رئيسية:
1- هو الموجود بذاته الذي اتي الي الوجود بنفسه
2- و هو الاقد او الازلي
3- كما انه الاوحد المنفرد بذاته و سيد الجميع
و هنا ادرك امنحتب الثالث انه عثر علي ضالته فان اتوم هو الاله الازلي القديم سيد الجميع و لكنه مرتبط بخلق الالهة
و المعبودات الاخري فليوجد اله قريب من اتوم ليكون له صفة الوحدانية و لا يكون له ارتباط بالهة اخري و هكذا وجد ((اتون)) و بحث عن رمز لالهه الجديد كان رع يصور علي هيئة انسان له راس صقر فوقه قرص الشمس فرمز الي اتون بقرص الشمس فقط.
و اقتبس هنا من الكتاب الذي اشارت اليه الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق في مداخلتها الرائعة السابقة كتاب فرويد (موسي مصريا) صفحة 34:
(( و في  عهد امنحتب الثالث كانت عبارة اله الشمس في ارتفاع ربما كحركة مضادة و معارضة لنفوذ امون في طيبة الذي طغت شهرته الافاق و تم اكتشاف اسم قديم لاله الشمس هو اتون او اتوم))
و لكني اذهب الي القول اذا جاز لي ذلك بان كلام فرويد ليس مقنعا بالمرة فقد كانت الالهة تتعايش بعضها مع بعض منذ اقدم العصور و بالطبع اقصد هنا كهنة معبد كل اله و كان الكل راض بمنطقته و نفوذه
فكان اتون في هليوبوليس ثم انضم اليه حور اله السماء
و بتاح في منف
و تحوت في الاشمونيين 
و امون في طيبة
و ظل هذا التعايش بين الالهة حوالي اثنا عشر قرنا من الزمان فلابد ان شيئا ما قد جد و افسد هذا التعايش و اوجد الرغبة في تسييد اله واحد
و سيقودنا الفكر الي ان هذا الشيء الذي جد هو التوحيد الخالص الذي كان يدين به بنو اسرائيل القاطنين في مصر انذاك و ما كان يدين به موسي نفسه
فظهور اتوم لم يكن كما يقول فرويد كحركة مضادة لنفوذ امون في طيبة بل الارجح انه يكون (كحركة مضادة و معارضة لما كان يدين به بنو يعقوب)

لنا عودة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *الوالد الغالي الأستاذ القدير سيد ابراهيم 
> 
> الشكر لك علي الموضوع الأكثر من رائع والبحث والتنقيب لمعرفة حقيقة اخناتون الذي كان من أكثر الفراعنة غرابة  .....
> وكل الشكر والتقدير للأضافات المميزة للأخ الفاضل صلادينو ورحال اسكندراني .....
> 
> اما ماقيل علي انة أوديب الذى عشق أمه الملكة تى .....
> 
> فقد  كتب ايمانويل فليكوفسكى كتابة "أوديب وإخناتون" متوازيا مع كتاب فرويد "موسى والتوحيد" الذى نشر جزءه الأول عام 1937 ثم نشره كاملا بأجزائه الثلاثة فى يونيه 1936
> 
> ...


ابنتى العزيزة / ليلة عشق
نظرة ثاقبة برئتى فيها إخناتون مما ألصقه بع أعدائه إنتقاماً منه لنبذهم هم والهتهم وعبادة إله واحد هو آتون .
برغم حب إخناتون لأمه الملكة تى وتبجيله لها إلا أن علاقته بها كانت علاقة أبن بار بأمه وأديب كان شديد التعلق بأمه بطريقة قد تصنف لحد الشذوذ أما إخناتون من واقع ما وصل الينا فقد ترك أمه فى طيبة أو رفضت الأنتقال معه لعاصمته الجديده كما أنه لم يستمع لرجائها بمهادنة كهنة آمون عندما سافرت اليه وهذا يؤكد أستقلاليته عن أمه .
اما علاقته مع أخيه الأصغر فأنا أميل إلى إنه قد شوهت صورته عن عمد وأن التمثال الذى قيل أنه فى متحف برلين كان لإخناتون مع إحدى بناته كما أوردت بعض المصادر ثم أن سمنكرع تولى الحكم بعد إخناتون ولو كان شاذاً لكان الكهنة والأمراء والقادة والشعب قد رفضوه خاصة أنه يوجد أفراد أخرين موجودين من الأسرة المالكة ويمكنهم تولى العرش رسمياً .
وقد أمتد التشويه لصورة إخناتون فى مجالات كثيرة كما هدمت معابد وقصور أقامها وتم إستغلالها فى قصور الفراعنة الذين أتو من بعده .
اشكرك بشدة على رأيك الصائب ومع بعضنا حتى ينتهى الموضوع . دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و في عيد الماء سمي امنحتب الثالث قاربه الملكي (اتون يشع) كما اضاف الي اوصافه الملكية لقبا جديدا هو : الكاهن الاكبر للاله السعيد في افقه في اسمه حرارة اتون
و من الاناشيد التي وضعها امنحتب الثالث (بالطبع اقصد احد شعرائه) ليتعبد بها نشيد تندمج فيه الالهة كلها في اله واحد رع . بتاح . اتون . حورس . يقول النشيد : 
التسبيح لك انك رع الجميل كل يوم
الذي يطلع في الصباح دون توقف
انت بتاح و قد كونت اعضاءك 
انت معطي الحياة الذي لم يولد
المجد لك اي شمس النهار اتون
الذي خلقت كل الكائنات الحية و تكفلت بما يحتاجون اليه
انت حورس المسن في وسط الهة السماء
ذلك الذي تصعد نحوه اصوات البهجة في شروقه و غروبه معا
هذه كانت بداية عقيدة توحيد الالهة في اله واحد و جوهرها لم يكن يقر بالوحدانية المطلقة للاله الواحد الاحد الذي لا شريك له بل ان جوهر عقيدة التوحيد تلك كان يتلخص في دمج الالهة في اله واحد دون نفي صفة الالوهية عن بافي الالهة و هنا ظهر اتون المنفي المختبيء بين دفتي كتب معابد هليوبوليس الي الوجود للسيطرة علي الاتجاه الذي كان سائدا في مصر ان ذاك من اتجاه فئة من الشعب المصري لعبادة اله واحد كما كان يدعوا اليه موسي كليم الله

لم يرزق امنحتب الثالث من زوجته المصرية الا بالبنات و بعد ان تقدم في السن رزق بولد هو امنحتب الرابع (اخناتون) و مات امنحتب الثالث عن عمر يناهز الخمسين عاما (عام 1367 ق.م)

و لنا ان نذكر انه عندما تقدم العمر بامنحتب الثالث كانت زوجته هي التي تدير الحكم تقريبا بمفردها و شب اخناتون فراي امه هي المسيطرة علي امور البلاد و كانت الوصيفات و الجواري يملان القصر فنشأ في بيئة نسائية لا تشجع علي الخشونة او الحياة الصعبة التي تتطلبها الحروب. و لا اقصد هنا انه قد شاب تصرفات هذا الملك الشاب اي شذوذ او خلافه و لكن اقصد انه اكتسب الصفات النسوية مثل الرحمة و الرأفة و ما يماثلهما من صفات تتمتع بهن النساء و اوافق اختي الفاضلة ليلة عشق في رايها بان هذا الملك الشاب الطيب القلب الرقيق الحاشية  لم يكن به شذوذ و لكن هي اهواء من كتبوا تاريخنا كيفما شاءوا
و اذكر هنا عامل ثان كان له تاثير في تكوين شخصية اخناتون ذلك ان القصر الملكي في طيبة كان علي حافة الصحراء عند سفح التلال الغربية و كانت تحلي سقوفه و ارض قاعاته مناظر تمثل حياة الحيوان و الطيور و الاسماك و تحيط بالقصر حدائق نبتت بها زهور جبلية و الي جانبه بحيرة للنزهة تحيط بها الاشجار الاسيوية كان يستطيع ان يجلس الساعات الطوال يتامل محاسن الطبيعة و يزيد ضوء الشمس من ايقاظ اللذة و الشعور بجمال الطبيعة و هكذا كان الامر و كأن الطبيعة تتامر علي خلق انسان تشربت نفسه بحبها

جعل هذان العاملان من اخناتون شخصا رقيق العاطفة ضعيف البنية محبا للسلام تملا ذهنه افكار عن علاقة المرء بالالوهية و الطبيعة زد علي ذلك انه تكوينه الجسماني الذي يكاد ان يكون مشوها سببا في عزلته و التي كانت بدورها سببا في اعمال عقله في من يكون اله هذا الكون

و تولي اخناتون الحكم و هو صغير السن في سن 11 سنة و تزوج من الجميلة نفرتيتي و في مراسم التنصيب وصف نفسه بانه: المحبوب من ((امون رع)) سيد السماء الكاهن الاكبر للاله السعيد في سمائه في اسمه حرارة ((اتون)) و كما نلاحظ هي نفس الالقاب التي اطلقها اباه علي نفسه قبل موته

و توجس كهنة امون بعض الشيء لاضافته هذه الفقرة عن اتون و ان هدأ من مخاوفهم وصفه لنفسه بانه المحبوب من ((امون رع))

لنا عودة *

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز / ابن طيبة
أعرف يا صديقى إنك ستمتعنا وما زلنا معك فلا تحرمنا أو تغيب علينا .
اللغة المصرية واللغات الخاصة بالشعوب المجاورة وتشابه هذه اللغات حتى أن موسى لم يحتاج لمترجم عند هروبه لمدين أعتقد أنه سيكون له حلقات خاصة من المبدعين دارسين التاريخ فى المنتدى  .

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم
شاكر لسيادتكم تشجيعكم المتواصل و ارجو من العلي القدير ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم دائما

و نتابع حديثنا عن الملك العاشق اخناتون

بدأ اخناتون في الدعوة الي مذهبه علي مهل لادراكه مدي الصدمة التي سيشعر بها الناس لو فاجأهم بدين جديد كل الجدة لذلك فانه في البداية اوحي الي الناس انه لا يطلب منهم غير العودة الي معبود اجدادهم الاولين ((رع حار اختي)) و هو نفسه ((اتوم)) او ((اتون)) و كان الناس يسمونه ((الوالد)) و لم يهتم كهنة ((امون)) بذلك الامر علي اساس ان الاله الاكبر ((امون رع)) راسخ في قلوب الناس و انه لا غزو و لا نصر الا بمساعدته و مؤازرته للجيوش.

و بعد سنوات قليلة من حكمه اقام معبدا جديدا لعبادة ((اتون)) في طيبة قلعة امون و كان هذا امر صدم شعور الكهنة و المهيمنين علي عبادة ((امون)) اله العاصمة و الدولة الرسمي و ظن الكهنة ان اتون سيكون واحدا من الالهة الاخري التي كانت تجاور امون في طيبة مثل بتاح و مين و عشرات الالهة الصغري و كانت تقاليد امون تستلزم ان يقوم الملك في مواكب اعياده حين يخرج من معبد امون بزيارة بتاح و غيره من الالهة الصغار

ثم اعلن امنحتب الرابع ((اخناتون)) ان رع ما هو الا النور الذي في الاله اتون و بذلك وضع اتون في مرتبة اعلي من رع و لفظ اتون من معانيه ((الكوكب)) و هو يعني كوكب الشمس و له دلالة لاهوتيه تعني الاله المتحكم في هذا الكوكب

و في السنة السادسة من حكمه بدا امنحتب الرابع يتعصب للاله الجديد اتون فغير اسمه الي اخناتون ثم اصدر امرا بتسمية العاصمة طيبة باسم((مدينة التماع اتون)) ثم ما لبث ان امر باغلاق معبد ((امون)) ثم بتحريم عبادته ثم بمحو اسمه من الاثار جميعا من تماثيل البلاد و من قمة مسلة حتشبسوت و من تماثيل ابائه و اجداده بل انه راي ان كلمة الهة اصبحت لا تتمشي مع اهدافه فامر بمحو هذه الكلمة لان الاله الواحد لا يجمع

ثم لم يكتف بان حذف اسم امون فقط بل امر بحذف اسماء الالهة الاخري كلها ففي معبد بتاح في الكرنك شوهت اسماء بتاح و حاتحور و في بهو اعمدة تحتمس الثالث في الكرنك شوهت اسماء جميع الالهة اوزوريس و ايزيس و حورس و امنو و غيرهم و حتي العقاب نخبيت المحلق فوق الملك لحمايته شوهت صورته و محي كذلك اسم التيس المقدس

و ان لنا الان ان نعمل فكرنا و ان نحاول ان نتخيل شخصية هذا الملك و مبادئه و ان نستشف هل كان اخناتون نبيا من انبياء الله و لنترك كل ترجمات نصوصه الان و ما قد يكون فيها من شرك بالله الواحد القهار و لننظر الي اعماله التي كام بها من نبذ كل الالهة و الدعوة الي اله واحد تنحني له كل الرؤس
هل كان اخناتون نبيا

لنا عودة*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

وسط الزخم الهائل من المعلومات القيمة من عاشق مصر وتاريخها أخى أبن طيبة أنقل لكم رأى الدكتور أسامة السعداوى فى بحث هام له عن اللغة القديمة حيث ترجمها ترجمة تختلف تماماً عن ما ترجمه شامبليون وأرى أنه ترجمها حسب الآيات القرآنية فهو كان يعتقد أن على مصر على دين سيدنا إبراهيم . الحقيقة فيه نقطه مش عارف أنقل الرسوم الموجودة على الخراطيش ضمن الموضوع  .




فأما الزبد فيذهب جفاء وأما ما ينفع الناس فيمكث في الأرض

the scum vanish, but what benefits people remain

--------------------------------------------------------




الرسالة الهامة التالية أذيعت على الهواء يوم 12 فبراير 2005 م على صفحة الرسائل الخاصة بالدكتور أسامة السعداوي: 

go to 'Articles' Chapter

--------------------------------------------------------



سؤال: قرأت تصريحا من د. السعداوي يقول فيه أن الأسماء داخل الخراطيش الفرعونية ليست أسماء حقيقة للملوك .. 

فهل يمكن أن توضح ذلك .. وهل تريد أن تقول أنها ليست أسماء الميلاد لهؤلاء الملوك .. 

أم أنها ليست أسماء على الإطلاق؟

 Kem-Au: posted 04 January 2004 01:09 AM 

 I have read the argument from Dr. Alsaadawi suggesting that the names in the cartouches were not the actual names of the kings. Could you expand on this? Are you saying that these are not the names the kings are born with, or that these are not their names at all

جـواب: نعـم .. إن النصوص المصرية الهيروغليفية داخل الخراطيش الفرعونية ليست أسماء ملوك .. وهذا ليس تصريحا متعجلا أو عشوائيا .. وإنما هي حقيقة علمية في نطاق نظرية متكاملة استغرقت حوالي 25 عاما من البحث الجاد المتواصل والعميق .. ولتصدق ذلك يجب عليك أن تجري بعض الأبحاث البسيطة عن هذا الموضوع بنفسك .. لذلك يجب أن نراجع معا نصوص بعض هذه الخراطيش من مرجع عالمي معروف للجميع حتى يمكننا أن نتحدث بلغة مشتركة .. وليكن هذا المرجع هو: 

قاموس (واليس بدج) للهيروغليفية المصرية .. الباب الثاني: كشف بأسماء الملوك المصريين

  Chapter II of Wallis Budge Egyptian Hieroglyphic Dictionary, pages 917-946, titled "List Of Egyptian Kings". 


فإذا كان لديك هذا القاموس فيمكننا أن نبدأ المناقشة الآن

كيم : نعم أنا أملك هذا القاموس 

د. أس : حسنا .. دعنا نبدأ الآن بفحص خرطوشتين .. واحدة من عصر ما قبل الأسرات (حوالي 3100 سنة قبل الميلاد) والثانية من العصر الروماني (حوالي سنة 200 بعد الميلاد) :

الخرطوشة الأولى .. الملك رقم 11 .. الخرطوشة تحتوي على علامة واحدة .. هي علامة العقرب : 


أريد منك الآن .. لو سمحت .. أن تكتب القيمة الصوتية لعلامة العقرب المصرية طبقا لنظرية شامبليون أو طبقا لتسمية (جاردنر) .. كما أريد منك أن تذكر لنا إسم الميلاد لهذا الملك ومعنى ذلك الإسم.



الخرطوشة الثانية .. الملك رقم 421 .. وتحتوي الخرطوشة على العلامات التالية : 


أريد منك الآن .. أن تكتب النغمات الصوتية لهذا (الإسـم) .. طبقا لنظرية شامبليون أو جاردنر في صورة متوالية حرفية نغمية .. كما أريد منك أن تكتب لنا هذا (الإسم) في صورة كـلـمـة واحـدة .. كما يفعل شامبليون .. وتذكر لنا معنى هذا الإسم .. أشكرك. 

كيم : بالنسبة للملك الأول أنا أقرأ أن إسمه هو .. (تـخـار ؟) .. وأنا أعتقد أن (بدج) ليس واثقا أو متأكدا من هذا الإسم لأنه يضع علامة استفهام أمامه .. إنه يقول أن معنى هذا الإسم هو .. (سكوربيون) .. أي العقرب ! 



بالنسبة للملك الثاني .. أنا أقرأ : 

سا - رع ( قايس - كايس - رس - كرو - خنت - نوي - قيس - عنخ - ضتتا ) 

وككلمة واحدة .. يكون إسم هذا الملك هو : 

( قايسكايسرسكروخنتنويقيسعنخ ) 

 هذا مثير جدا للإهتمام .. ماذا بعد؟ 

د. أس : أنا لا أعلم على أي أساس منح (بدج) هذا الملك إسم (تـخـار) أو من أين أتى به أو ما هو مصدره.. إنه حتى ليس واثقا من صحة الإسم لأنه يضع علامة استفهام أمامه (؟) .. لذلك لا يسعنا إلا نضع هذا الإسم تحت مسمى (التخمين) خاصة أن علماء المصريات الآخرين لم يؤيدوه في هذه التسمية .. لكنهم نراهم قد منحوا هذا الملك إسما واحدا هو .. (سكوربيون) .. أي العقرب! 

لذلك يجب علينا .. نحن المصريون .. أن نصدق أن إسم الميلاد لهذا الملك هو فعلا (سكوربيون) وأن أمه كانت تجيد اللغة الإنجليزية .. لذك أسمته (سكوربيون) .. وأنها كانت تناديه وهو طفل صغير قائلة .. (إنت يا واد يا سكوربيون .. تعالى هنا)!! 

بالنسبة للملك الثاني .. نجد أن النغمة الصوتية لهذا الإسم .. طبقا لتسمية (جاردنر) :  

سا رع ( قا - يس - خبرش - أيس - رس - خبرش - رو - خنت - نوي - قيس - عنخ - ضتت ) 

لكن (بدج) يمنحه إسما مختلفا هو : 

( قايس - كاي - سرس - كرو - خنت - نوي - قيس - عنخ - ضتتا ) 

فإذا إفترضنا أن (جاردنر) هو الأصح .. كما يصرح دوما علماء المصريات .. فإن إسم هذا الملك العجيب هو:

إبن الإله رع 

( قايسكايسرسكروخنتنويقيسعنخ ) 

 هل هناك رجلا واحدا على كوكب الأرض يحمل هذا الإسم ؟!!

لكن (بدج) له تفسير آخر لهذا الإسم العجيب هو :

قـيـس .. ابن كاي .. ابن سرس .. ابن خنت .. ابن نوي .. ابن قيس .. ابن عنخ 

أيها السادة .. أليس (قـيـس) اسما مصريا عربيا خالصا ؟! 

أيها السادة هذه هي نظرية شامبليون وأتباعه التي لا تستند إلى أي قواعد علمية صحيحة .. والتي تفترض أن نصوص الخراطيش ما هي إلا أسماء ميلاد خالصة لملوك مصر الفرعونية ! 

أما طبقا لنظرية السعداوي للهيروغليفية الصحيحة .. فإن نصوص هذه الخراطيش عبارة عن نصوص دينية مقدسة مأخوذة من كتاب الفرقان المصري القديم والغرض من وضعها داخل خراطيش هو لتمييزها وحفظها ولكي تشير إلى عهود حكم ملوك بعينهم .. إختاروا هذه النصوص كي تعبر عن شخصياتهم ومبادئهم في الحكم 



لذلك .. فإنه طبقا لنظرية السعداوي .. تكون قراءة الخرطوشة الأولى هو كما يلي: 


عـق - قـع

إن النغمة الصوتية الحقيقية لعلامة العـقـرب المصرية هي (عـق - قـع) .. 

وذلك طبقا لإكتشاف د. أسامة السعداوي في نطاق نظريته الممتدة عن اللغة المصرية القديمة 

وتستخدم علامة العقرب ( قـع - عـق ) في تكوين العشرات من الكلمات المصرية مثل: 

وقعت - الواقعة - يعـقـوب - القارعة - العاقبة - عـاقبة - العـقـاب - قعـوا - يعـقلون - إلخ

ويتوقف ذلك على العلامات المصاحبة أوالتالية أو السابقة لهذه العلامة  

see here  

 وعلى ذلك يكون النطق الصحيح لخرطوشة العقرب الشهيرة لملوك ما قبل الأسرات هو: 


الـقـارعـــة

القارعة 1 

إنها .. علامة واحدة .. لكلمة واحدة .. لآية واحدة .. هي آية (القارعة) من سورة (القارعة) 



ومن المحتمل أن يكون إسم هذا الملك هو (يـعـقـوب) !

وهذا الإحتمال وارد بقوة لأن إسم سيدنا يعـقـوب عليه السلام ورد في النصوص المصرية القديمة كما يلي:


 يـعـقــوب

Wallis Budge EHD - p.681b




 Wallis Budge EHD - p.679a

( أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي قالوا نعبد إلهك .. ) 



أما الخرطوشة الثانية:




فهي عبارة عن آية كاملة طويلة .. تنطق كما يلي: 

سارع = ( وسارعـوا إلى مـغـفـرة من ربكم .. )

( قـال .. .. تـعـلـمـون ) 



د. أسامة السعداوي 

------------------------------------------------------------



متابعـة: 

في أحد المناقشات المماثلة عن أسماء ملوك مصر الفرعـونية.. ولكن في مجموعة أخرى من مجموعات علماء المصريات المحترفين .. طلبت من المناقشين ذكر أسماء الملوك الآتية ومعنى كل إسم : 

>> الملك رقم 26 من قائمة قاموس (واليس بدج) .. الأسرة الثانية : 




>> الملك رقم 290 من قائمة قاموس (واليس بدج) .. الأسرة 17 : 




إحتار العلماء الأفاضل في تسمية الملك الأول .. فالخرطوشة تحتوي على علامتين أساسيتين هما .. علامة (كـا) .. وتعـني (الروح) طبقا لنظريتهم التقليدية .. والعلامة الثانية هي علامة (مت) .. وهي علامة قضيب الرجل في وضع القذف .. وهي علامة كثيرة الإستخدام في النصوص المصرية القديمة .. ونغمتها الصوتية هي فعلا (مت) .. وقد أتت هذه النغمة من التسمية المصرية (متـع) أو (متـعـة) !

قال بعضهم أن إسم هذا الملك هو (كـا كـاو) طبقا لتسمية (بدج) وقالوا أن معناه هو (أرواح الذكور الهائجة) .. بينما قال آخرون بل إن معناه هو (أرواح الثيران) .. في حين اعـترض آخرون وقالوا بل إن إسمه هو .. (كـامـتـو) .. طبقا لتسمية (جاردنر) .. وقالوا أن معناه هو (أرواح الأزواج الذكور) !

لم ينتهي الأمر عند هذا الحد .. إذ قال البعض بل إن إسم هذا الملك هو .. (كـاخـوس) .. وذلك طبقا لتسمية القاموس الألماني .. W&#246;rterbuch Vol. V - p.94 .. وقالوا أن معنى الإسم هو (Stier) .. أي (الـثـور). 

عزيزي القارئ .. هل فهمت أي شيء؟ .. هل عرفت ما هو إسم هذا الملك طبقا لنظرية شامبليون؟ هل إسم هذا الملك هو (كاكاو) أم (كامتو) أم (كاخوس)؟ .. وهل هناك رجلا مصريا واحدا يحمل أي من هذه الأسماء العجيبة؟! 

ثم قمت بطرح وجهة نظري عن معنى هذا الإسم طبقا لنظرية السعداوي للهيروغليفية الصحيحة .. وقلت لهم أن هذه الخراطيش لا تحتوي على أي أسماء على الإطلاق .. وإنما هي نصوص دينية منتقاة بعناية بواسطة الملوك عند التتويج .. والمراد منها أن تشير كل عبارة من هذه العبارات الدينية إلى فترة حكم ملك بعينه .. دون ذكر أي أسماء.

وقلت لهم أن هذه الخرطوشة تحتوي على العبارة الآتية : 


وأولـئـك هـم الـمـتـقـون

وعلى ذلك .. يكون من المحتمل أن يكون إسم هذا الملك هو (تـقـي)!!   



أما الملك الثاني فقد قال العلماء الأفاضل أن إسمه هو .. (كـا مس) .. وقالوا أن معناه هو ( الثور مولود) !!



فقلت لهم أن هذه الخرطوشة تحتوي على العبارة التالية :  


.. فمما ملكت أيمانكم من فتياتكم .. غير مسافحات .. 

وعلى ذلك .. يكون من المحتمل أن يكون إسم هذا الملك هو (أيمـن)!! 



عـزيزي القارئ .. لا تعـليق

د. أسامة السعداوي    

------------------------------------------------------------



سؤال: منذ مدة كنت مع مجموعة سياحية في زيارة لمعالم الإسكندرية الأثرية ولفت إنتباهي

منظرا لعمود السواري الشهير وبجواره أثرا يبدو وكأنه تمثال مصغـر لأبو الهول

ولا تزال هذه الصورة محفورة في ذهني .. فهل عندك تفسيرا لها؟

مع جزيل الشكر .. ع . الجبالي 



جـواب: السيدة الفاضلة الجبالي .. أشكرك على هذه الملحوظة الهامة التي دائما ما كانت تخطر ببالي وأنا طالب في المرحلة الثانوية .. وكنت أسأل نفسي .. ما الذي أتى بتمثال الملك (خفرع) إلى الإسكندرية .. هل كان الملك خفرع إسكندراني؟!

لقد قالوا لنا دائما أن تمثال أبو الهول يحمل صورة وجه الملك (خفرع) وأنه هو الذي بناه في عصر المملكة المصرية القديمة .. أي حوالي 3000 سنة قبل الميلاد .. ولكن هذا التمثال صنع في العهد البطلمي (اليوناني) حوالي 100 سنة قبل الميلاد .. أي أن الفارق بين التمثالين حوالي ثلاثون قرنا من الزمان .. فهل أراد السكندريون أن يحيوا تراث الملك خفرع .. ولأي سبب؟ وظلت هذه الأسئلة بلا أجوبة .. إلى أن اكتشفت الحقيقة  بعد أن وضعت نظريتي عن اللغة المصرية القديمة التي فتحت أبواب أسرار الحضارة المصرية القديمة على أوسعها.

وعندما عدت إلى هذه الصورة الفريدة أدركت على الفور معناها العظيم الذي لم يكن يخطر ببالي على الإطلاق .. فعلامة الأسد الرابض المصرية لها نغمة (رب - بـر) .. وأبو الهول هو رمز مصري قديم لسيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام .. (أبو الأنبياء) . أما العمود .. فهو علامة العمود المصرية الشهيرة ذو التاج أعلاه [O28] .. ولها نغمة (نـا - ء ن) .. ويعرف في علم المصريات بإسم عمود (إيون) .. وهي نغمة خاطئة (كالعادة) .. والعمود يرمز هنا لكلمة (حـنـيـفـا) .. لذلك تعبر هذه الصورة المذهلة عن العبارة الشهيرة (فاتبعـوا ملـة إبراهيـم حنيفـا).     



فاتبعـوا ملـة إبراهيـم حنيفــا 

 follow the peaceful creed of Abraham

أدركت على الفور أن جميع المصريين في كافة أرجاء أرض مصر .. وفي جميع العصور .. كانوا على دين سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام .. خاصة أن هذا الرمز كان المصريون يصنعونه في كافة عهودهم التاريخية الممتدة عبر آلاف السنين  

إلى أن توقفوا عن ذلك في عام 390 م عندما اجتاحت الجيوش الرومانية .. بأمر من الإمبراطور ثيودوس .. كافة أرجاء أرض مصر وهدموا ودمروا وأبادوا معابدها وآثارها الخالدة ولم يتبقى منها إلا الأطلال التي نشاهدها اليوم !  

( المرجع: قاموس مصر القديمة - للمؤلف لان شاو - المتحف البريطاني - ص 260 - تحت عنوان : سرابيوم )





أبـو الهـول .. الرمز الأعظم لسيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام .. أبو الأنبياء

إكتشاف .. د. أسامة السعداوي

أول يناير عام 2000 م  - إعلان 31 أغسطس 2000 م 



------------------------------------------



سؤال : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. حيث أنني أحب تاريخ الفراعنة لدرجة الجنون وأنني أبحث عن كتب للفراعنة في مكتباتنا وفي الإنترنت تتحدث بصورة علمية وتخصصية معينة ولكن لا أجد .. إلى أن عثرت على موقعـك الرائع عـن الفراعـنة الذي أشبع حبي للتاريخ .. فإن سؤالي هو.. ما هي لعنة الفراعنة ؟ وما سرها ؟ وأين موجودة ؟

حيث أنني أعـد بحثا بهذا الموضوع المثير.

وبلا شك ستعم الفائدة على الجميع بردك على سؤالي هذا إذا نشرته في موقعـك 

  مع الشكر .. عـبد المجيد سعـد الشمري – حفر الباطن - السعودية



جـواب: الأخ الفاضل عبد المجيد الشمري .. أشكرك على سؤالك الهام الذي يشغل في الواقع أذهان طوائف عديدة من المشتغلين بعلوم المصريات ومحبي الحضارة المصرية القديمة وتاريخ مصر الفرعوني. 

أولا .. وقبل أي شيء .. أحب أن أوضح أن لعنة الفراعنة هي حقيقة علمية واقعة وليست أوهام أو خيالات أو تخاريف كما يقول البعض في مختلف وسائط الإعلام .. ولكون هذا الموضوع طويل ويحتاج لمرجع تخصصي منفصل لشرح كل جوانبه سأحاول هنا الإختصار على قدر الإمكان دون إهدار المحتوى العلمي للإجابة على سؤالك. 

المصريون القدماء كانوا يؤمنون بأن الإنسان مركب من شقين رئيسيين .. هما الجسد والروح .. بكل تفرعاتهما المختلفة .. وبدون الجسد ترحل الروح .. وبدون الروح يفنى الجسد .. حيث أن الروح هي المحرك الإلهي للجسد المادي. 

ولعـنة الفراعـنة لا تخرج عن هذا الإطار .. بمعنى أن المصريون القدماء توصلوا إلى معرفة نوعين أساسيين من اللعـنات .. (أي القدرة على إيذاء الأشرار والمفسدين) .. الشق الروحاني أو المعنوي .. ثم الشق المادي. 

سألقي الضوء الآن على الشق المادي فقط .. لأن الشق الروحاني يحتاج لوقت طويل في التحليل والشرح! 

لعنة الفراعنة المادية 

الكل يعلم أن المصريون القدماء توصلوا إلى مستويات عليا راقية في علوم الكيمياء والطب والجراحة والصيدلة والبيولوجي وطبيعة المواد والهندسة والفلك والرياضيات واللغات .. وغيرها من العلوم المتقدمة. بل إنهم توصلوا إلى أسرار علمية لا نزال نلهث ورائها في كافة الأوساط العلمية مثل أسرار علم التحنيط وحفظ المواد وغيرها. فمثلا .. قليلا من الناس هم الذين يعرفون أن قدماء المصريين توصلوا إلى علم الطلاء الكهربي وصنع البطارات السائلة واستخدموها في طلاء مشغولاتهم الذهبية والفضية وحليهم ومجوهراتهم بمختلف أنواع الطلاء المعدني الكهربي! كما استخدموها في طلاء ألواح النحاس بطبقة كثيفة من الذهب لعكس ضوء الشمس من بعض منشآتهم المعمارية كرؤس المسلات وغيرها .. واستخدموها أيضا في صنع بعض أنواع المكملات الطبية كطرابيش الأضراس ودعائم تثبيت العظام المكسورة وبعض أجهزة الجراحة عالية التعقيم وبعض أنواع الأسلحة .. وكان كل ذلك ناتجا عن تقدمهم المهول في علوم الكيمياء. 

ومن الكيمياء استطاع المصريون القدماء استنباط أنواع شديدة الفتك من السموم .. سواء السموم ذات المصدر الحيواني مثل سموم الأفاعي والعقارب والحشرات والزواحف السامة .. أو السموم ذات المصدر النباتي مثل الأعشاب السامة .. أو المواد الحارقة أو الأحماض أو المواد المنتجة للغازات أو الماصة للأوكسوجين .. أو بعض المواد الإشعاعية أو الفوسفورية العالية التركيز المستخلصة من بعض الحيوانات أو الأسماك أو المعادن. 

1 - التحنيط : علم التحنيط هو نموذج مثالي لتطبيق بعض أسرار تلك العلوم المصرية القديمة .. ومعنى كلمة التحنيط أنه يجب قـتـل جميع الكائنات الحية والميكروبات والبكتريا داخل المومياء وداخل تابوت الحفظ ثم داخل غرفة الدفن ذاتها .. وهو ما نجح فيه المصريين القدماء .. وهذا لا يتأتي إلا بالتجفيف التام وإحراق أي كمية للأكسوجين ولو كانت ضئيلة للغاية داخل التابوت . استخدم المصريون القدماء لهذا الغرض مستحضرات كيمائية وغازية وإشعاعية غاية في التطور وإن كانت مستخلصة من مصادر بيئية بسيطة ومعروفة وهو ما نسمية الآن بالتقنية العلمية أو التكنولوجيا! 

وأشهر حوادث لعنة الفراعنة المسجلة والموثقة توثيقا علميا دقيقا .. والمرتبطة بالتحنيط .. هو ما حدث في حوالي منتصف الستينات من القرن الماضي عندما قامت المخابرات الروسية بتكليف مجموعة من العلماء العسكريين الروس بفتح بعض التوابيت الفرعونية التي لم تفتح من قبل والتي تم اكتشافها في محيط منطقة أهرامات الجيزة اعتقادا منهم أنها تحتوي على أجساد وجثامين فضائيون أو رواد فضاء هبطوا إلى الأرض في عصور سحيقة وتم تحنيطهم بعد وفاتهم .. رغم تأكيد السكان الوطنيون المصريون بأن هذه التوابيت إنما تحتوي على أجساد أنبياء وأولياء من حقبة مصر الفرعونية .. وما قبلها .. وأنهم علموا ذلك بتوارثها أبا عن جد ولم يحاول أحدا منهم فتح هذه التوابيت. 

قام العلماء الروس .. مع الإستعانة ببعض من ضباطهم وجنودهم .. بفتح أول تابوت داخل غرفة الدفن العميقة لعدم قدرة الأوناش على الهبوط إلى الممرات الضيقة تحت الأرض ولثـقـل هذه التوابيت التي يصل بعضها إلى عشرات الأطنان .. وكانت المفاجئة الكبرى عندما أغمى على جميع الحضور داخل غرفة الدفن مع الصريخ والإستغاثة مما دفع بعض ضباط المخابرات الروس إلى الإستعانة ببعض خبرائهم من الحرب الكيماوية الذين سارعوا بالدخول إلى الغرفة مرتدين حللا وكمامات واقية من الإشعاعات والغازات وتم نقل المصابين إلى مستشفياتهم في حالة سيئة ومتدهورة للغاية ولم يعرف مصيرهم بعد ذلك! 

قرر العلماء الروس تكرار التجربة في تابوت آخر مع أخذ كافة الإحتياطات اللازمة للوقاية من الإشعاعات والغازات وتجهيز أجهزة علمية غاية في التقدم لقياس وتصوير مستويات الإشعاعات والغازات المنبعثة من التابوت .. وكانت المفاجئة الثانية عندما .. صوروا .. وسجلوا .. بأشعة إكس والأشعة تحت الحمراء وعدادات جايجر وغيرها من أجهزة القياس المتطورة إنبعاث إشعاعي وغازي وحراري شديد من التابوت بمجرد فتحه لدرجة أن العلماء تراجعوا للخلف بشدة رغم ارتدائهم الملابس الواقية الثقيلة .. وقد تم تسجيل كل ذلك في فيلم وثائقي أذيعت أجزاء ضئيلة منه في بعض الفضائيات العالمية.    

هذا بالإضافة إلى أن بعض العلماء والأطباء المصريون أصدروا ونشروا أبحاثا في القرن الماضي ذكروا فيها أنهم سجلوا بعض الإشعاعات الثقيلة المنبعثة من بعض الموميات أو الجثامين الفرعونية المحنطة بمستويات مختلفة الشدة .. ولكن ليس من جميعها. هذا يعطينا فكرة أنه لا بد وأن هذه الإشعاعات كانت قوية للغاية وقاتلة عندما فتحت توابيت هذه الجثامين لأول مرة في عصور سابقة وأنه لابد وأن تكون قد حدثت حوادث موت أو مرض شديد لكثير من الأشخاص الذين قاموا بفتح هذه التوابيت لأول مرة غير مدركين لطبيعة هذه الإشعاعات وغير متخذين لأي احتياطيات وقائية كما رأينا في التجربة الروسية الأولى! من هنا أدرك البعض أن هناك لعنة حقيقية للفراعنة وأنها مؤثرة وقد تناقلتها الألسنة عبر مرور الزمن.   

2 - السموم : نجح المصريون القدماء في إنتاج بعض أنواع السموم السريعة المفعول والشديدة الفتك .. فمثلا نجدهم قد اكتشفوا أن سم حية الطوريشة المصرية يستطيع أن يقتل رجلا بالغا قويا في خلال خمس ثواني على الأكثر .. وأن بخة واحدة من سم حية الكوبرا تستطيع أن تقتل أسدا بالغا قويا خلال خمسة عشر ثانية فقط! وهم يذكرون في بعض نصوصهم أنهم استطاعوا استخلاص سموم هذه الأفاعي الشديدة الفتك بالأضافة إلى سموم العقارب وغيرها من الحشرات والنباتات السامة .. ومما لا شك فيه أنهم استطاعوا توظيف هذه السموم في وقاية مجوهراتهم وممتلكاتهم المحفوظة في قبورهم مما نتج عنه مصرع العديد من لصوص المقابر في العصور السحيقة التي تمتد لأكثر كثيرا من عشرة آلاف عام! من هنا نجد أيضا أن أحاديث لعنة الفراعنة لا بد وأنها تستند على وقائع محددة وقعت لكثير من الأشخاص لكنها لم تسجل أو توثق توثيقا علميا دقيقا. ففي أوروبا .. على سبيل المثال .. نجد أن هناك مئات من الحالات الغير مسجلة قام فيها أصحابها بالتخلص مما لديهم من التحف والمجوهرات المصرية الفرعونية ببيعها إلى المتاحف المتخصصة بعدما اكتشفوا أنها تتسبب في أمراض جلدية والتهابات شديدة كما أنها تتسبب في حوادث أخرى غامضة تؤدي إلى الموت أحيانا دون سبب منطقي! واكتشف الجميع أن أفضل طريقة للإحتفاظ بكل هذه التحف هي إما تخزينها في غرف خاصة أو حفظها داخل دواليب زجاجية للعرض فقط ولكن ليس بغرض الإستعمال!    

  د. أسامة السعداوي



ألا لعنة اللـه على الظالمين

ثم نبتهل فنجعل لعنة اللـه على الكاذبين

وأعرض عن الجاهلين


the W&#246;rterbuch Vol-3, p.163 

------------------------------------------



سؤال: هل توافق العبث في جثة الملك توت عنخ آمون .. نرجو أن نعرف رأيك في ذلك ؟

راشد سعيد - الولايات المتحدة 

reed-oo@yahoo.com 



جواب: لا يا سيدي .. لا أوافق على ذلك .. إنها مهزلة محزنة تجري على أرض مصر تحت سمع وبصر الشعب المصري كله الذي لا يملك أن يفعل شيئا .. قد يكون لعلماء الآثار وجهات نظر لا نعرفها نحن .. ولكن الذي متأكد منه أن المعترضين على ذلك في مصر وجميع أنحاء العالم هم بالآلاف!! 

------------------------------------------



سؤال: هذه نظرية مثيرة جدا للإهتمام .. ويبدو أنها توائم الحقيقة .. وإن كانت هناك بعض التناقضات التي تحتاج لمزيد من الإيضاح خاصة فيما يتعلق بأصول اللغة .. إن لغة سيدنا آدم عليه السلام كانت اللغة العربية .. بينما أنت تقول أن اللغة العربية اشتقت من اللغة المصرية القديمة .. وحيث أنك تقول أن المصريين القدماء اتبعوا ملة إبراهيم حنيفا فمعنى ذلك أن اللغة العربية كانت موجودة عند المصريين آنذاك حيث أن سيدنا إسماعيل عليه السلام كان يتحدث العربية بطلاقة .. ويقول العلامة السيوطي عن ابن عباس .. أن سيدنا إسماعيل هو أول من تحدث باللغة العربية الفصحى .. فما هو رأيك ؟ 

عبد الله ابن آدم    

abdullah_ibn_adam@yahoo.com 



جواب: الأخ الفاضل عبد الله ابن آدم .. أشكرك على رسالتك الصادقة .. ورأي هو أن الأمور ليست واضحة في ذهنك لأنك تخلط خلطا متداخلا بين اللغة العربية المنطوقة واللغة العربية المكتوبة .. فمثلا أن تقول أن سيدنا آدم عليه السلام كان (يتحدث) بالعربية .. وأنا أسألك بدوري .. بأي خط كتابي معروف كان يكتب أحاديثه أو كلامه المنطوق .. هل كان يكتبه بالخط العربي الحديث كما نكتبه الآن ؟!! 

بالطبع لا .. لأنه لا شك أنك تعلم أن الخط العربي الحديث بدأ تطوره الفعلي في عهد الدولة العباسية أي مع حوالي بداية القرن التاسع الميلادي .. وفي واقع الأمر كان من الصعب جدا قراءة الخط العربي بصورة واضحة قبل ذلك التاريخ. 

والإجابة على هذا السؤال البسيط واضح تماما أن خط البيان المصري القديم (الهيروغليفي) هو الذي كان سائدا في التاريخ القديم لأكثر من عشرة آلاف عام .. قبل الميلاد .. وكل الإكتشاف الأثرية المهولة والعظيمة تؤكد ذلك مثل نصوص الأهرام الكثيفة وحجر باليرمو وكتاب الموتى ونصوص الأكفان المصرية ونصوص المقابر المصرية القديمة ونصوص المسلات المصرية ونصوص الجداريات المصرية ونصوص التماثيل المصرية القديمة ونصوص التوابيت والبرديات المصرية على اتساع انتشارها .. وغيرها وغيرها من المصادر والإكتشافات الأثرية التي يصعب حصرها ! ولا يوجد أثر لغوي واحد في العالم كله يسبق حجر باليرمو الذي يؤرخ لتاريخ مصر لفترة تمتد حتى ثلاث عشر ألف عام قبل حكم الأسرات المصرية القديمة .. أي فيما يزيد عن سبعة عشر ألف عام قبل الميلاد .. فهل لديك وثيقة كتابية واحدة تسبق هذا التاريخ ؟! 

سيدي الفاضل .. إن المصريين القدماء هم الذين علموا العالم كله كيف يكتب .. ومعظم الكتابات الحديثة بما فيها الخطوط اللاتينية مشتقة كلها من خطوط البيان المصرية القديمة بأنواعها الثلاث .. وتستطيع أن تقرأ البرهان والإثبات القاطع على ذلك هنا: 

< English Alphabets >

والذي لا يعرفه معظم الناس .. أن الخط العربي الحديث مستمد بالكامل من اللغة المصرية القديمة بشقيها الهيروغليفي والديموطيقي .. وحجر رشيد (196 قبل الميلاد) الذي يوجد به نص نادر وواضح بالخط الديموطيقي يعتبر كنز لغوي نادر لأصول الخط العربي المعاصر. ومن المذهل والمدهش أن كلمة (محمد) مدونة في النص الديموطيقي لحجر رشيد عدة مرات بوضوح شديد وبعلامات التشكيل كاملة!! والأعجب من ذلك أن الأرقام العربية الحديثة مدونة فيه أيضا !! .. وتستطيع أن تحكم بنفسك من الصور التالية :    



أجزاء من النص الديموطيقي لحجر رشيد 

وللمزيد من المعرفة عن هذا الموضوع أرجو أن تقرأ هنا

< منطوق اللغة المصرية القديمة > 

د. أسامة السعداوي

Question:

Assalamalaykum... This is a very very interesting theory, MashaAllah. It seems to fit in with the truth, but it seems that there are a few discrepancies in your theory, or more specifically, the conclusions that you draw from your theory. Please elaborate further if possible... 1) The language of Adam (Peace be upon him) was Arabic, and thus every language evolved from Arabic. Thus when you say that Arabic is derived from Ancient Egyptian language. Also, if you are saying that the Egyptians followed the way of Ibrahim Hanifa (Alayhis Salaam) then Arabic was existent at that time since his son was Ismael Alayhis Salaam, who spoke in a pure Arabic. Allamah Suyuti has quoted a narration of Ibn Abbas Radiallahu Anhuma in which it is mentioned that the first person to speak pure Arabic was Ismael (Alaihis salaam)

Answer:

About the Ancient Arabic language, again you mix between the spoken and the written language which reflects a big mess in your thoughts. As one example, you said before that Adam **spoke** Arabic, If it's OK then how he wrote it? In modern Arabic alphabetic line?!!! Have you asked yourself this question?!! Do you know when the modern Arabic line has appeared to existence?! And from where it came?!! Have you checked the Demotic text in Rosetta Stone and tried to read it or to recognize what line it uses? Do the English peoples use American alphabets in their English writings or it is vise versa?! Which one is much older, the modern Arabic line or the very very ancient Egyptian writing lines?! Which one has been born from the other?! Mr. Abdullah, you still have a lot to learn!



------------------------------------------



سؤال: منذ أن حضرت لك محاضرتك الرائعة عن اللغة المصرية القديمة في ديروط - محافظة أسيوط منذ عدة سنوات وأنا متتبع نشاطاتك في ترجمة النصوص المصرية القديمة. ولقد قرأت بحثك الذي نستنج منه أن الحروف الأبجدية للغة الإنجليزية مستمدة بالكامل من العلامات المصرية الهيروغليفية مما أثار دهشتي لحد كبير. فهل لك أن توضح لنا كيف ومتى استعار الإنجليز حروفهم الأبجدية من اللغة المصرية ؟

 ولك جزيل الشكر :  م. محمد عيد - ديروط - أسيوط



جواب: الأخ الفاضل محمد عيد .. أشكرك على رسالتك وعلى سؤالك الهام . من الصعب جدا .. في واقع الأمر .. أن نعرف كيف ضخت عناصر كثيرة جدا من اللغة المصرية القديمة في اللغة الإنجليزية كما نعرفها الآن .. ومن الصعب تتبع المسارات التاريخية البعيدة لكل تلك العناصر اللغوية .. إلا أن بعض علماء اللغة لهم آراء قد تساعد في تفسير هذه الظاهرة العجيبة والمثيرة كما تفضلت ووصفتها. 

يقول بعض العلماء أن إنشاء الإسكندر الأكبر لجامعة ومكتبة الإسكندرية في القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد ساعد اليونانيون على استعارة حروفهم الأبجدية من العلامات المصرية الهيروغليفية سواء نطقا أو كتابة .. وهو أمر صحيح لحد بعيد . ومن ثم انتقلت تلك الأبجدية الأساسية إلى كل اللغات اللاتينية بما فيها اللغة الإنجليزية . 

إلا أن الأمر لا يبدو بمثل هذه البساطة .. خاصة أن هناك الآلاف من الكلمات الإنجليزية .. وغيرها من اللغات الأوروبية .. لها جذور مصرية خالصة تكاد تصل لدرجة التطابق نطقا ومعنى في معظم الحالات .. والأمثلة لا يمكن حصرها .. وسأعطي هنا مثلا واحدا فقط على سبيل العلم: 

يعتقد معظم الناس أن كلمة (تـل – tell) هي كلمة إنجليزية خالصة ومعناها .. يقول أو يصرح أو يذكر .. في حين أنها كلمة مصرية قح .. مشتقة من كلمة (يتلو) وجذرها المصري هو (تـل) أي من التلاوة .. وهناك عائلات مصرية كثيرة بإسم (تلاوي) ..

وبالمثل هناك المئات من الكلمات الإنجليزية التي لها جذور مصرية خالصة .. والجدول التالي يوضح منطوق تلك الكلمات: 



جدول بعض الكلمات الإنجليزية التي لها أصول مصرية 



ومنذ سنوات قليلة نشرت باحثة بريطانية متخصصة في التاريخ الإنجليزي وعلوم الإنسان بحثا رائعا وقيما ذكرت فية أن التاريخ الإنجليزي البعيد يذكر أن هناك أميرة أجنبية تحطمت سفينتها في عاصفة شديدة على سواحل اسكتلندا وتمكنت هذه الأميرة من النجاة مع قليل من حاشيتها الملكية ثم عاشت في بريطانيا بعد ذلك. وتقول الباحثة أنها أصرت أن تعرف جذور هذه القصة العجيبة فأخذت تبحث في جميع مصادر التاريخ البريطاني البعيد واكتشفت القصة المذهلة التالية: 

عندما أصدر الشعب المصري وأمراء القصر الملكي المصري حكمهم على الملك إخناتون وزوجته بالإعدام .. حوالي 1500 سنة قبل الميلاد .. سارعت بناته بالهرب في بعض سفن الأسطول الحربي المصري ومعهم لفيف من الحاشية الملكية فخرجوا من ميناء منف إلى مدينة رشيد عن طريق نهر النيل ثم إلى البحر المتوسط واتجهوا شمالا ولكن يبدو أنهم ضلوا الطريق وتاهت سفنهم في البحر العالي إلى أن تحطمت في عاصفة شديدة على سواحل شمال إنجلترا .. فنجت واحدة من الأميرات على الأقل ونجى معها بعض حاشيتها .. 

ويبدو أن هذه الأميرة المصرية هي التي علمت الإنجليز كيفية الكتابة والقراءة وهو ما يفسر هذا التطابق التام .. نطقا وكتابة .. بين حروف الأبجدية الإنجليزية والعلامات المصرية الهيروغليفية! 

ولكن .. في رأي أنا .. أن النصوص المصرية القديمة بما فيها النصوص المصورة .. توضح أنه كانت هناك العديد من الوفود الأوروبية التي كانت تأتي لمصر في حدود ذلك التوقيت لتلقي العلم وللدراسة في جامعاتها ومعاهدها العلمية عندما كانت مصر هي الدولة الحضارية الأولى في العالم كله .. ومنها انتقلت علوم اللغة المصرية إلى أوروبا .. تماما مثلما نتعلم الآن اللغة الإنجليزية لنبعث بطلابنا إلى أمريكا أو أوروبا لتلقي العلم .. والذي لا يعرفه معظم الناس أن مصر كانت تقيم دورات رياضية أوليمبية منتظمة كانت تحضرها وفود رياضية من معظم دول العالم القديم .. وهو ما سجله المصريين القدماء في نصوصهم وصورهم .. وهذا يعني ببساطة أن مصر هي الأصل!! 

ولمعرفة أصل الحروف الإنجليزية .. يمكن القراءة هنا

< Origin of English Alphabets >

د. أسامة السعداوي

------------------------------------------



سؤال: هل هناك قصص مصرية شعبية متوارثة من زمان مصر الفرعونية .. وهل يمكن أن تعطي لنا بعض الأمثلة على ذلك ؟

 ولك كل الشكر -  حسن الصعيدي - أسوان



جواب: الأخ الفاضل حسن الصعيدي .. لقد تعجبت وحزنت كثيرا لسؤالك .. فصعايدة مصر الأبطال هم أصل كل هذا العالم على الإطلاق .. ولكن يبدو أن عمليات غسيل المخ والتخويف والترهيب والعقاب الجماعي الذي يصل لحد التجويع والتشريد لشعب مصر وتزوير التاريخ المصري العظيم ووأد العلماء المصريين أو الفتك بهم والتكتيم والتشويه والتزييف الإعلامي وزرع المناهج الدراسية الكاذبة واستخدام كل الوسائل الشيطانية التي قام بها الغزاة الأجانب لأرض مصر الطاهرة على تنوع مللهم وأعراقهم لسلب ونهب الحضارة المصرية القديمة وتفريغ مصر من ثرواتها العلمية والإقتصادية والإنسانية .. يبدو أن كل ذلك أدى إلى أن المصريين المساكين أصبحوا ينسبون كل الإكتشافات الإنسانية العظيمة إلى أشخاص غير مصريين أو إلى دول أجنبية .. كانت هي المستفيد الأعظم من قتل وإبادة ومحو الحضارة المصرية القديمة ! وسأعطي هنا مثلا واحد فقط لأن هذا الموضوع طويل جدا ومعقد ويحتاج لمجلدات ضخمة لشرحه بالتفصيل: 

نشأنا وترعرعنا ودرسنا في كل مدارسنا أن العبقري جاليليو هو الذي اكتشف أن الأرض كروية وأنه تحدى كل علماء أوروبا على مدى أكثر من ألف عام كانوا يقولون أن الأرض منبسطة وأن لها حافة نهائية يسقط الإنسان منها إذا وصل إليها ثم تخطاها .. هذا هو ما تعلمناه في مدارسنا ! كنا آنذاك منبهريين بهذا الإكتشاف العلمي المذهل الذي أتى لنا من أوروبا .. 

لكني بعد أن قمت بقراءة النصوص المصرية القديمة بصورة صحيحة لأول مرة في التاريخ منذ عام 390 ميلادية .. عندما أباد الرومان معظم منجزات الحضارة المصرية القديمة .. وما تبعهم بعد ذلك من استمرار لهذا التدمير الوحشي لكل المجزات العلمية المصرية لقرون طويلة .. أدركت أن المصريين القدماء هم الذين علموا العالم كله الأسس العلمية والرياضية الصحيحة لكافة علوم الفلك كما نعرفها الآن .. وهو شيء مذهل في حقيقة الأمر. 

فهم أول من وضعوا أسس علم التكوير .. والإحداثيات الكروية .. وعلم حساب المثلثات الكروية .. التي استطاعوا من خلالها حساب مواقع النجوم والكواكب والأجرام السماوية بدقة متناهية مثيرة للدهشة .. وقد استخدمت أنا شخصيا بعض من حساباتهم المذهلة في تصنيع آلة الزمن الثانية في عام 1993م .. والتي تعرف باسم (آلة المهندس أسامة السعداوي) .. والتي تفضلت جريدة الهدف الكويتية بنشر العديد من المقالات الفلكية والتاريخية التي أتت من نتاج أبحاث هذه الآلة العجيبة!

< تعريف آلة الزمن >   

وسأورد هنا بعض النصوص المصرية المصورة التي توضح كيف اكتشف المصريون القدماء أن الأرض كروية وكيف شرحوا ذلك بصورة واضحة ومبسطة: 



 صور فرعونية مذهلة تعبر عن مدى تقدم العلوم الفلكية عند قدماء المصريين





دائرة البروج الفرعونية .. لم يتغير منها أي شيء حتى يومنا هذا !! 

انقر على الصور لتكبيرها 

وإذا عدنا إلى سؤالك .. عن القصص الشعبية المصرية المتوارثة .. فالرد بسيط للغاية وهو أن كتاب .. ألف ليلة وليلة .. الشهير هو كتاب مصري فرعوني خالص .. وقصص وحواديت علي بابا والأربعين حرامي وست الحسن والجمال وطاقية الاخفا وعروسة البحر والفانوس السحري وبساط الريح وخاتم سليمان والشاطر حسن ومصباح علاء الدين وقصص الجان والعفاريت وأبو رجل مسلوخة وشمهورش الجبار وأمنا الغولة والسندباد وسندريللا والأقزام السبعة والبنورة المسحورة وأرض العمالقة وعوف الأصيل وغيرها من مئات .. بل آلاف القصص والحواديت .. هي قصص مصرية خالصة متورارثة من أزمنة فرعونية سحيقة لا يعلم مداها إلا اللـه سبحانه وتعالى .. وقد ضخت وانتقلت كل هذه القصص إلى بلاد وأمم أخرى بفعل الإتصال والتزاوج بين الشعوب على امتداد آلاف السنين! 


 إنا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر 

 Wallis Budge EHD - p.674b




 وما أدراك ما ليلة القدر

Gardiner Sign Lists - [N15]



د. أسامة السعداوي

------------------------------------------



سؤال: هناك آلاف الكتب والمواقع التي تتحدث عن حقيقة اللغة المصرية القديمة كل منها يفسر ويشرح تلك اللغة الغامضة على هواه وكل منها يتهم الآخرين بأنهم على خطأ وأنه هو الصواب , وأنت واحد من أولئك , فلماذا نصدقك أنت ونكذب الآخرين ؟ 

عطية الخولي - دكرنس - دقهلية - بحري 



جواب: الأخ الفاضل عطية الخولي .. أشكرك على سؤالك الصادق .. وجوابي هو .. وهل طلبت منك أن تصدقني؟ .. لقد قمت بتقديم عشرات المحاضرات في معظم ربوع مصر عن اللغة المصرية القديمة وكانت أول كلمة أقولها للمستمعين من خلاصة مثقفي الشعب المصري .. 

** لا أريد منكم أن تصدقوني .. ولكني أريد منكم أن تصدقوا عيونكم وعقولكم قبل أي شيء .. أنا سأطرح عليكم بعض الحقائق وأريد منكم أن تبحثوا وتقرءوا وتشاهدوا وتحكموا بأنفسكم ولا تحكموا من خلال أقاويل الآخرين .. وإذا كنتم لا تستطيعون قراءة أو تمييز حروف الكلمات المصرية القديمة فإنه من المؤكد أنكم لن تخطؤا قراءة وتفسير المئات من الصور الفرعونية التي صورها المصريون القدماء خصيصا لكل من لا يستطيع قراءة كلماتهم الصعبة .. أيها السادة .. اتركوا الحكم لعقولكم ** 



وهذه أربعة أمثلة فقط من الصور الفرعونية أطرحها عليكم كمثال لحكمكم على اللغة المصرية القديمة : 



لقراءة المزيد من الصور:

< Ancient Egyptian Pictures > 



الأخ عطية .. هناك الآلاف من المهابيل والمهلوسين والمشعوذين ومحبي الشهرة ولو على حساب ظلم الآخرين والكذب والإفتراء وطرح الغثاء من الكلمات الخبيثة والتفسيرات التي لا تغني ولا تسمن من جوع .. والذين قال اللـه سبحانه وتعالى في أمثالهم: 

قل لا يستوي الخبيث والطيب ولو أعجبك كثرة الخبيث

المائدة 100

 ليميز اللـه الخبيث من الطيب ويجعل الخبيث بعضه على بعض فيركمه

الأنفال 37

 ومثل كلمة خبيثة كشجرة خبيثة اجتثت من فوق الأرض ما لها من قرار

إبراهيم 26




 والخامسة أن لعنت اللـه عليه إن كان من الكاذبين

النور 7



د. أسامة السعداوي

------------------------------------------



سؤال: ماذا عن اللغة القبطية , وما مدى علاقتها باللغة المصرية القديمة ؟

سمير رءوف - المنيا



جواب: الأخ الفاضل سمير رءوف .. بالنسبة لسؤالك الهام فقد سبق أن أجبت عليه وشرحته عدة مرات من قبل ولكن لا مانع أن أجيب عليه مرة أخرى. 

أقباط مصر هم مصريون ولا يمكن فصلهم عن نسيج الشعب المصري .. ومن يحاول ذلك هو كمن يحاول فصل الإيدروجين عن الماء والهواء .. والأقباط في مصر لا يتحدثون إلا اللغة المصرية سواء فيما بينهم في بيوتهم أو في مجالسهم الخاصة أو العامة أو مع غيرهم من طوائف الشعب المصري الأخرى.

وأي إنسان سواء كان من العامة أو من المتخصصين في علوم اللغة إذا أراد أن يعرف حقيقة اللغة المصرية .. حتى قبل الفتح العربي لمصر .. فما عليه إلا أن يدرس ويستعرض أسماء الرجال والنساء من أقباط مصر بدءا من القرن الأول الميلادي وحتى يومنا هذا .. وبعض الناس يعتقدون أن أسماء الأقباط المصرية مثل:

شاكر - نسيم - حليم - عزيز - رءوف - منير - وهبة - ملاك - ميلاد - حنا - يسري - نور - شكري - صبحي 

عطية - غالي - نخلة - عوض - سامي - سمير - أمير - سمعان - جميل - ناجي ... إلخ 

أنها اكتسبت عربيتها بعد الفتح العربي لمصر .. وهو أمر غير صحيح على الإطلاق .. بل إنها أسماء مصرية خالصة مئات السنين قبل دخول العرب مصر .. 

لذلك لا يوجد شيء إسمه اللغة القبطية وإنما هناك فقط اللغة المصرية التي يتحدث بها الأقباط مثلما تتحدث بها كل طوائف الشعب المصري الأخرى دون أي تفريق أو تمييز .. 

أما من الناحية البحثية اللغوية فالمقصود باللغة القبطية هو أبجدية اللغة اليونانية المعدلة التي حاول بعض أقباط مصر إحلالها محل أبجدية وعلامات اللغة المصرية القديمة في فترة الحقبة القبطية لمصر بين أعوام 390 ميلادية و 640 ميلادية . وقد ماتت هذه المحاولة في مهدها لعدم تطابق نغماتها مع نغمات اللغة المصرية المنطوقة .. وكان أول من رفضها هم الغالبية العظمى من أقباط مصر أنفسهم والدليل على ذلك هو تمسكهم بأسمائهم المصرية التي سبق وأن ذكرناها ولم يتخلوا عنها أبدا إلى يومنا هذا .      

وبعض الأقباط يحاولون أن يوهموا الكثير من العامة أن الترانيم الدينية في الكنائس القبطية هي ما تبقى من اللغة القبطية المزعومة .. وهو أمر غير صحيح .. ويرفضه الكثير من الأقباط الوطنيون العالمون بحقائق الأمور .. والدليل على ذلك أنه بمجرد الخروج من الكنائس يعود الأقباط على الفور ويتحدثون فيما بينهم بلغتهم المصرية العفوية الأصيلة .. ولا يتحدثون بأي شيء آخر!! 



د. أسامة السعداوي



------------------------------------------



سؤال: عندما حضرت لك محاضرتك القيمة عن اللغة المصرية القديمة في جمعية إيمحتب في أوائل مايو عام 2003 سمعتك تقول أن علامة الهرم كانت تستخدم في مصر الفرعونية كرمز ودلالة لكلمة - مصر - وكان ذلك التصريح بمثابة مفاجئة لنا جميعا , وقلت لنا أنك نشرت هذه المعلومات في عديد من المواقع العالمية لعلوم المصريات , وها نحن اليوم نجد أن القناة الفضائية المصرية قد غيرت شعارها من علامة النسر لعلامة الهرم اعترافا منهم بهذه المعلومة الهامة. فلماذا لم يذكر أو ينسب التليفزيون المصري هذا الفضل إليك , علما بأن معظم مشاهدي القناة الفضائية المصرية قد لاحظوا هذا التحول المثير للإنتباه؟ 

د. جودة إبراهيم يوسف , المعادي ، القاهرة 



جواب: الأخ الفاضل د. جودة .. أشكرك على رسالتك وعلى ملاحظتك الودية .. وفي الحقيقة فقد وصلتني رسائل عديدة ومكالمات تليفونية من معظم محافظات مصر بنفس محتوى هذه الملحوظة .. ولكن ماذا أقول؟ 

فبدلا من الإشادة والتقدير لأحد علماء مصر المبدعين الذي له سجل حافل وناصع في خدمة مصر حكومة وشعبا وعلما واقتصادا ودفاعا .. الذي هو شخصي المتواضع .. نجد الإهانة والتجريح والإذلال والعقاب والتجاهل وإنكار الجميل .. إلى آخر هذه القائمة السوداء التي يعرفها الجميع. 

ولعلك تذكر أنه في عام 2000 قمت بإلقاء محاضرة هامة عن اللغة المصرية القديمة في أحد جمعيات علوم المصريات في المعادي واستقبلني بعدها جموع الحاضرين بكل تقدير وإعزاز .. ثم اتصلت أنت بي تليفونيا بعد أيام قليلة وقلت لي أن كاتبا في مجلة روزا اليوسف كتب مقالة عني وعن هذه المحاضرة .. كلها سباب واتهامات يعف اللسان عن وصفها وسخر فيها من تقدير الحضور لي .. وقال أنني عميل للصهيونية العالمية ووصفني بالكفر والإلحاد والزندقة معلنا أنه لن يذكر إسمي حتى لا يشهرني ويكون لي شرف معرفة الناس بي .. وقد أتى كل ذلك التجريح والإهانة لأنني قلت أن قدماء المصريين كانوا مؤمنين باللـه الواحد الأحد .. وربما لأسباب أخرى .. لا يعلمها إلا اللـه!! 

وبعد هذه المقالة انطلقت حملة شعواء لإهانتي والتعرض لإسمي بالتجريح المذل .. ولم أستطع أمام كل هذا الإفتراء والحقد والظلم الفاحش إلا أن أقول .. حسبي اللـه ونعم الوكيل .. فهذا قدر العلماء في مصر وبعض أوطاننا العربية. 

ملحوظة  

الرسالة التالية هي مثال لعشرات الرسائل المماثلة التي وضعتها على مختلف لوحات المناقشات لعلم المصريات في جميع أنحاء العالم .. وفيها أوضحت أن أهرامات مصر العظمى كانت عبارة عن مشاريع قومية عليا تبنتها الدولة بغرض حفظ وتسجيل كافة منجزات الحضارة المصرية القديمة فوق أرض مصر منعا من سرقتها أو من أن تنسب إلى دول أخرى .. وأوضحت فيها أيضا أن علامة الهرم معناها كلمة (مصر) .. وأنه كلما شاهدنا هذه العلامة فمعناه .. (هنا مصر) .. ويمكن قراءة أصل الرسالة هنا: 

http://www.egyptsearch.com/forums/Fo...ML/000483.html 

والمدهش أنه ظهرت بعد ذلك عشرات الأبحاث والأقوال المحلية والعالمية التي تؤكد نفس هذه المعاني من أشخاص كانوا يقولون هم أنفسهم أن هذه الأهرامات إنما بناها الفراعنة الطغاة بالسخرة ليشيدوا قبورهم العملاقة أو للصعود للسماء لمصافحة الإله رع .. إلى آخر هذه الهلوسات  .. والغريب أنهم متفقون جميعا على تجاهل وإنكار صاحب الفضل الحقيقي في كل هذه الإكتشافات العلمية المذهلة .. وإلا من أين يسرقوا المادة العلمية لأبحاثهم؟ .. إن من أول مبادئ أمانة البحث العلمي هو ذكر المصادر الأساسية لأي معلومة يقوم صاحبها بتدوينها في بحثه .. لكن يبدو أن هذه  .. الأمانة  .. تتوقف دائما أمام أعمال وأبحاث د. أسامة السعدوي .. لأنه كما قال بعض كبار علماء أوروبا وأمريكا .. إن أسامة السعداوي هدم مئات النظريات والمنجزات البحثية في علوم اللغات وعلوم المصريات التي استقرت في عقول الناس على مدى قرون طويلة ..  بحيث أصبحنا لا ندري ماذا نفعل سوى الإصرار على أخطائنا ! 

محتوى الرسالة  

Alsaadawi - 4  posted 11 March 2004 02:31 AM    


The Ancient Egyptian Pyramids are neither tombs nor shrines. Also they are not telescopes or bases from which sun barges ride the sunrays carrying the king and his fellows to meet the sun-god r3 in the highest sky and shake hands him saying we came to visit you, to the end of those silly explanations. 

The Ancient Egyptian Pyramids were a **MUST** for Egypt during the Old Kingdom era for many important reasons. They were the highest important **national** projects. Due to the successive wild invasions to Egypt during the far pre-dynastic eras, they realized that the Ancient Egyptian Great Civilization is in great real danger of being stolen, demolished and razed. Therefore, they were racing the time to stabilize and record, by all means, their great cultural and civilized accomplishments in all scientific directions, like: language, medicine, architects, industry, chemistry, religion, decor, fashion, marine industries, military, trading, economy, management, social rules, etc, etc. Only giant projects could include all those cultural constituents. And as we see, they succeeded in all that. When they felt that they succeeded in their purpose they stopped building them. Without those pyramids and other great AE monuments Egypt could has been related to other faked evil cultures as we hear now from some people that it's arabian or coptic, or roman or persian, etc. I had some discussion on other Egyptian group and someone said that so and so in Egypt belong to the arabian and coptic eras in Egypt. I answered him: 'yes, you are right because the River Nile, the Great Pyramid, the Great Sphinx, the Great Obelisks, the Palermo Stone, the Pyramid Texts, the Egyptian shores, the Egyptian towns and villages, the AE great Temples, the Valley of the Kings, etc etc, belong all to the arabians and the copts'!!!! Long long thousands of AE years belong to only few coptic and arabian years!! 

The three pyramids of Giza have many great meanings, some I declared and some I keep until the media allover the world will be really free and unbiased then I'll declare the real secrets of those great monuments. 

[O24] - [O24] - [O24] = mr - mr - mr = mSr - mSr - mSr = Egypt - Egypt - Egypt    = 

**you were the Best Nation evolved for mankind, peacefully invite for right and kindly forbid wrong** 

Therefore, when we see a **pyramid** anywhere then it means: 

**real Egypt is here**. 

That's the real meaning of the 'Pyramid'!! 

Alsaadawi 4

أو بالعربي كده




 مر - مر - مر

مصر - مصر - مصر

كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس .. تأمرون (مر) .. بالمعروف (مر) .. وتنهون عن المنكر (مر)



هذا هو تفسير معنى الهرم في ظل نظرية أسامة السعداوي للهيروغليفية الصحيحة 





أما بعض علماء المصريات الذين يملأون الدنيا بتصريحاتهم اليومية 

فقد كانوا يقولون دوما .. أن معنى علامة الهرم هو .. ( مر = قبر ) .. أي أن معنى أهرامات الجيزة هو 

مر - مر - مر 

قبر - قبر - قبر 

أي أن مصر .. مدفونة - مدفونة - مدفونة .. للأبد 

وهذا ما كانوا يعلمونه لأولادنا في مصر .. وفي جميع أنحاء العالم .. قبل ظهور نظرية أسامة السعداوي 

التي أزالت كل هذه المفاهيم الخاطئة عن الحضارة المصرية القديمة   



وفي هذا الصدد يقول أحد الأمريكيين في رسالة مفتوحة .. بالغة الصدق .. نشرت  عام 2002م على لوحة الرسائل الخاصة بي يقول فيها



On 12/3/2002 2:14:49 AM nmac@hotmail.com wrote:

hi 

i wonder why we haven’t read or been able to reach such remarkable information before? 

May be because some cultural societies, media and internet clubs prohibit and efface free opinions and messages that don’t match their beliefs instead of discussing it! 

mac

ترجمة هذه الرسالة:

إنني أتعجب لماذا لم نقرأ كل هذه المعلومات الرائعة من قبل ولماذا لم يكن من الممكن الوصول إليها .. ربما لأن بعض المجتمعات الثقافية ووسائط الإعلام المختلفة ونوادي الإنترنت تحرم وتمنع وتمحوا الآراء الحرة والرسائل التي لا توائم معتقداتهم بدلا من مناقشتها ! 

ماك

د. أسامة السعداوي



------------------------------------------



سؤال: كيف يمكن كتابة كلمة (فرعون) بالعلامات الهيروغليفية  

وهل صحيح أن معنى كلمة (بر - عا) هو البيت العالي  

وهل صحيح أن معناها هو (فرعون) كما درسناها في اللغة المصرية القديمة؟ 

هالة عبد المنعم - مرشدة سياحية - القاهرة 



 جواب: الأخت الفاضلة هالة عبد المنعم .. لقد أوضحت مرارا وتكرارا أن علماء المصريات لم يقرأوا النصوص المصرية بصفتها نصوص كتابية لها قواعد لغوية صارمة .. وإنما نراهم قد خمنوا أو حزّروا معاني الكلمات المصرية القديمة من شكل العلامات .. وقلت أنهم إذا رأوا علامة (الحمار) قالوا أن معنى الكلمة أو الجملة كلها هو (حمار) .. وإذا رأوا علامة الأسد قالوا إنه الإله الأسد .. وإذا رأوا علامة سيدة جالسة قالوا إنا الإلهة فلانة الفلانية .. إلى آخر تلك التخمينات التي ترقى إلى حد الهلوسات والتي شوهت تاريخ مصر الفرعوني بأكمله! وأنا لا أريد أن أعيد مئات الأمثلة التي ضربتها لإثبات كل تلك الأخطاء القاتلة .. ولكن دعينا نبحث الآن في سؤالك الهام عن كلمة (فرعون) وكيف يمكن كتابتها بصورة صحيحة بالعلامات المصرية (الهيروغليفية). 



إن كلمة (فرعون) مكونة أساسا من علامتين مصريتين من علامات المثاني والتي سبق أن شرحتها في أبواب أخرى .. ويمكن فكها كالآتي

فر - عن 

فر - ون 

من هذه النغمات توصل علماء المصريات إلى نغمة صحيحة واحدة هي نغمة (ون) ويعبر عنها بعلامة الأرنب E34 كما يلي:


ون - wn 

أما نغمتي (فر) و (عن) فلم يتوصلوا إليها على الإطلاق .. وقد كان لي شرف التوصل إلى هاتين النغمتين بصورة صحيحة بعد بحوث شاقة استمرت أعواما طويلة .. وهي كما يلي:


 فر - fr 

N31




 عن - nع

O31 



< انظر قاموس أسامة السعداوي > 



لذلك نرى أن كلمة (فرعون) وردت في النصوص المصرية القديمة كما في بعض الأمثلة الآتية: 


 ونادى فرعون 

Pharaoh called out (his people) 




 فرعون

Pharaoh




فعصا فرعون (الرسول)

Pharaoh disobeyed




فأغرقنا آل فرعون

We drowned Pharaoh 




فأتيا فرعون

go to Pharaoh 



نلاحظ أن الكلمة الأخيرة احتوت على علامة الفتح (فت O1) .. والتي فكها علماء المصريات خطأ ً إلى (بر pr) وقالوا أن معناها منزل أو بيت .. وهو معنى خاطئ يستند إلى شكل العلامة ولا يستند إلى قراءة حقيقية لنغمة العلامة .. لذلك نراهم قد ترجموا الكلمة التالية .. إلى (البيت العالي) .. وقالوا أن معناها هو (فرعون) لأن فرعون يسكن في البيت العالي .. إلى آخر هذه التخاريف المبناة على مجرد تخمينات وأهواء المترجمين: 


 فتعالى اللـه الملك الحق

 exalted be God the True King 

ترجمها علماء المصريات إلى (بر - عا) وقالوا أن معناها هو البيت العالي .. أي فرعون .. لأن فرعون يسكن البيت العالي !!    



ويقول بعض علماء المصريات أن كلمة (فرعون) لم تظهر إلا مع بداية عصر المملكة المصرية الحديثة .. حوالي 1550 سنة قبل الميلاد .. في حين أن كلمة فرعون ذكرت عشرات المرات في نصوص الأهرامات التي دونت في بداية عصر المملكة المصرية القديمة .. حوالي 3000 سنة قبل الميلاد .. كما نقرأها أيضا في نصوص وجداريات وصور عصور ما قبل الأسرات التي تمتد لفترات زمنية سحيقة من التاريخ المصري القديم .. ولا أدل على ذلك من لوحة (موسى وفرعون) .. التي قال عنها بعض علماء المصريات أن إسمها هو .. لوحة (نعرمر) .. ثم دلعوها إلى لوحة (نارمر) .. إلى آخر هذه الهلوسات.  





د. أسامة السعداوي



------------------------------------------



سؤال: نقرأ كثيرا ونسمع كثيرا في كتب التاريخ ووسائل الإعلام المختلفة أسماء وتفسيرات متعددة لمدينة القدس التاريخية , وتزعم أعراق مختلفة ملكيتها التاريخية لهذه المدينة الهامة لكونها مرتبطة بعقائد دينية مختلفة مثل المسيحية واليهودية والإسلام . فما حقيقة إسم هذه المدينة , وهل ذكرت في النصوص المصرية القديمة , وتحت أي مسمى , ومن هم أول من بناها , وفي أي تاريخ ؟

 شريف مشهور - القصر العيني - القاهرة



جواب: الأخ الفاضل شريف مشهور .. أشكرك على سؤالك الهام الذي يتردد كثيرا على ألسنة عشاق التاريخ وخاصة التاريخ المصري القديم . 

لقد أجبت على هذا السؤال الهام في العديد من المحاضرات والندوات وأيضا في بعض كتبي .. ولكن قبل أن أجيب عليه مرة أخرى أحب أن أكرر بعض الحقائق عن فشل علماء المصريات في قراءة النصوص المصرية القديمة ومنها :

> فشل علماء المصريات في قراءة كلمة (مصر) بذاتها في النصوص المصرية القديمة .. وقالوا أن إسم مصر هو (كمت) ! 

> فشل علماء المصريات في قراءة كلمة (موسى) .. وقالوا أن إسم سيدنا موسى عليه السلام لم يذكر في النصوص المصرية على الإطلاق .. في حين أنه ذكر مئات المرات وقد أوضحت ذلك بجلاء .. بل إن تمثال ما يعرف بإسم رمسيس الثاني ما هو إلا رمز تاريخي لسيدنا موسى عليه السلام ونجد إسمه محفورا على كتفه الأيسر .. وقد أعلنت ذلك في تصريح عالمي معروف ! والمثير للسخرية أنهم قالوا أن هذا التمثال الضخم يجسد شخص الفرعون الذي طرد سيدنا موسى وقومه من مصر .. في حين أن هذا التمثال يجسد ويخلد سيدنا موسى نفسه !! 

هل رأيتم كيف يصنع الجهل بتاريخ أمة عظيمة وتاريخ حضارة أم إنبثقت منها كل حضارات الإنسان المعاصر ؟! 



> فشل علماء المصريات في قراءة نصوص قصة خروج اليهود من مصر .. وهي قصة دينية بحتة .. ومذكورة في نصوص الأهرام التي دونت في عهد المملكة المصرية القديمة .. أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف عام قبل الميلاد !! 



> فشل علماء المصريات في قراءة أبسط الكلمات المصرية القديمة مثل كلمات .. سلام .. إبراهيم .. يوسف .. رسول .. نبي .. فرعون .. قال .. قرأ .. عمل .. فعل .. نام .. أكل .. شرب .. أنت .. هو .. بيت .. حرام .. نزل .. إلخ إلخ !! 

بل أنهم فشلوا في قراءة الحروف أحادية النغمة الأساسية في اللغة المصرية القديمة .. فلم يشاهدوا حروف اللام والزين والياء والغين والطاء والذال والظاء على الإطلاق .. وأخطأوا في قراءة حروف الفاء واللام ألف .. إلخ !! 

فهل تتوقع من أناس فشلوا في قراءة أبجدية لغة ما أن يقرأوا نصوص هذه اللغة وقراءة تاريخ تلك الحضارة العظيمة بصورة صحيحة ؟! 

وهل نتوقع من شخص أمي لا يعرف كيف يهجو حروف اللغة العربية  .. ولم يحصل حتى على الشهادة الإبتدائية .. أن يقرأ ويفهم مؤلفات طه حسين أو العقاد أو غيرها من أمهات الكتب العربية ؟! 

والآن نعود لسؤالك عن إسم وتاريخ مدينة القدس :

 ورد إسم مدينة القدس في النصوص المصرية القديم تحت ثلاثة مسميات .. هي :


 القدس

Wallis Budge EHD p.1045a 

ترجمها علماء المصريات إلى (قـد) .. وقالوا أنها مدينة في سوريا !




 الأرض المقدسة 

 Wallis Budge EHD p.1045a 

ترجمها علماء المصريات إلى (قـد) .. وقالوا أنها الساحل الشمالي لسوريا !




 بيت المقدس

Wallis Budge EHD p.1019a 

ترجمها علماء المصريات إلى .. حت توت رع ..  وقالوا أنها مدينة بجوار بوزيريس !



كان الناس أمة واحدة

البقرة 213 

 كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس

آل عمران 110 

هذه الأمة هي مصر .. أول أمة وأول دولة حضارية مكتملة الأركان عرفها الإنسان بعد طوفان نوح .. وكانت حدود الدولة المصرية القديمة تمتد من مدينة (الحدود) المصرية شمالا .. والتي تعرف الآن بإسم (أشدود) .. إلى مدينة (طوكر) جنوبا .. التي لا تزال على إسمها إلى الآن وتقع حاليا في شمال السودان . ولكن كان يفصل بين مدن الحدود المصرية والمراكز الحضارية الداخلية في مصر صحاري شاسعة وممتدة .. مما أدى في النهاية إلى أن تتخلى مصر عن تلك المدن تحت وطأة الغزوات الشرسة المتتالية سواء من آسيا أو أفريقيا أو غيرها . 



خريطة توضح مواقع مدينتي أشدود (الحدود) والقدس في مصر القديمة 

كما توضح مسار القـنـاة التي كانت تربط بين ميناء إيلات والبحر الميت قبل أن يصبح ميتا بردم هذه القناة المصرية الهامة



صور فضائية مذهلة توضح بجلاء آثار القناة التي كانت تصل بين ميناء إيلات على أقصى شمال خليج العقبة والبحر الميت 

كما توضح بجلاء الحدود الطبيعية لشبه جزيرة سيناء المصرية قبل اقتطاع أجزاء منها 

ومدينة القدس التاريخية هي مدينة مصرية خالصة وبناها المصريون القدماء في عهود سحيقة تمتد لآلاف السنوات قبل عهد الأسرات .. وقبل أن تولد كثير من الأعراق البشرية التي نعرفها الآن .. وقد سماها المصريون القدماء (الأقصى) لأنها كانت تقع على (أقصى) حدود مصر الشمالية .. ومدينة القدس كانت لها أهمية وقدسية خاصة عند المصريين القدماء لارتباطها بعقيدتهم التي هي ملة إبراهيم التي كان يدين بها كل المصريين بدون أي إستثناء .. وكان الحج إلى مدينة القدس عن الطريق البحري (نهر النيل - البحر الأحمر - خليج العقبة - ثم مرورا بمدينة إيلات ثم إلى البحر الميت قبل أن يغلق طرفه الجنوبي) جزء من الشعائر المصرية القديمة .. وإسم (إيلات) هو إسم مصري فرعوني خالص ومعناه ( إلى اللـه) ! لقد كانت أولى الخطوات في العصور السحيقة لتقطيع أوصال الأمة المصرية القديمة هو ردم القناة الواصلة بين ميناء إيلات والبحر الميت لتسهيل الهجمات الآسيوية على محافظات شمال مصر وشمال سيناء .. ولقطع طريق الإمدادات الحربية المصرية .. وأيضا لقطع طريق التجارة السريع بين مصر وسوريا! 



أما الأسماء الحالية لمدينة القدس والتي يرددها بعض الناس مثل .. إيليا أو أورشاليم أو أور سالم أو أور شالوم أو غيرها .. ما هي إلا أسماء خنفشارية أرادوا بها تشتيت الأذهان عن أصحابها الحقيقيون .. تماما مثلما فعلوا في معظم منجزات الحضارة المصرية القديمة من علوم وفلك ولغة ودين وموسيقى .. إلخ 

د. أسامة السعداوي 

 ------------------------------------------



سؤال: هل توقيتات التاريخ المصري الفرعوني التي درسناها في مدارسنا ومعاهدنا المصرية , أو كما وردت في مراجع علوم المصريات المختلفة, صحيحة أم خاطئة ؟ لقد قرأت عدة آراء لبعض علماء التاريخ يقولون فيها أن معظم هذه التوقيتات إنما هي مجرد تخمينات غير دقيقة و يجب أن تراجع بصورة علمية أكثر دقة استنادا إلى النصوص المصرية القديمة ذاتها بحيث يكون تقسيم أو تصنيف أو تدرج التاريخ الفرعوني أكثر دقة, فهل يوجد في النصوص الفرعونية ما يشير إلى ذلك بوضوح, وذلك في ضوء نظريتك الجديدة لقراءة تلك النصوص؟ 

رفعت جميعي - النزهة - مصر الجديدة 



جواب: الأخ الفاضل رفعت جميعي .. نعم هناك نصوص مصرية قديمة غاية في الوضوح وقاطعة توضح العمق الزمني الحقيقي للتاريخ المصري القديم سواء في عهود الأسرات المختلفة أو في عهود ما قبل الأسرات بدءا من طوفان نوح العظيم .. بل أيضا فيما قبل الطوفان.

المشكلة الكبرى أن علماء المصريات لم يستطيعوا اكتشاف أو قراءة العلامات الهيروغليفية الدالة على الطوفان .. أو ألف سنة .. أو مائة سنة .. أو عشر سنوات .. حتى هذه اللحظة . بل إنهم فشلوا .. حتى هذه اللحظة .. في قراءة كلمة يوم .. أو كلمة شهر .. أو كلمة سنة .. بصورة صحيحة. 

سيدي الفاضل .. إن التاريخ المصري القديم تعرض لمأساة كبرى .. وفاجعة محزنة .. وتشويه خطير .. من أناس ادعوا أنهم علماء .. ثم اتضح لنا الآن أنهم أشخاص أميون لا يعرفون كيف يقرأوا حتى مجرد الحروف المصرية القديمة بصورة صحيحة .. فكيف نتوقع منهم أن يقرأوا لنا تاريخا عظيما ممتدا لفترة تزيد كثيرا عن عشرة آلاف عام من الزمان؟! 



د. أسامة السعداوي 



< go to Questions Part - 3 > 





Dictionary                English Alpha                Main                Questions

----------


## سيد جعيتم

والأن نستكمل أخطاء شامبليون فى ترجمة اللغة الفرعونية وكان صديقى أبن طيبة قد توصل لمثل هذا وأورده فى مشاركة له فى موضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك ( فرعون موسى )
 أخطأ شامبليون فى فك وترجمه حجر رشيد الجواب فى الموضوع منقول من موقع صاحب البحث 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



هذا الموضوع منقول من موقع صاحب البحث الاستاذ طارق عبد المعطى 
عرض أخطاء شامبليون في فك رموز حجر رشيد
( 1 ) آراء المتخصصين العالميين
جاء في كتاب معجم الحضارة المصرية القديمة الذي كتبه ستة من مشاهير علماء الآثار في العالم.
وهؤلاء العلماء هم :-
(1) جورج بوزنر (2) سيرج سونرون (3) جان يويوت
(4) أ.أ.س. إدواردز (5) ف.ل. ليونيه (6) جان دوريس
أن "شامبليون" استعان بنقش عثر عليه بجزيرة فيله في أسوان يحتوى على خرطوشتين ملكيتين لأسمى "بطليموس وكليوباترا" تشترك في حرف ( P , O , L ) واستفاد من نصوص مؤلف قديم ( مجهول ) شرح بطريقة غامضة !!!
وانتهى إلى أن القيمة الصوتية للرموز المصرية القديمة تؤخذ من الحرف الأول لاسم الشكل الذي يمثل ذلك الرمز . !!!!
فإذا ما تعرف "شامبليون" على رمز بحث عن اسم له باللغة القبطية ، وأخذ من ذلك الرمز ( الشكل ) الحرف الأول المنطوق بالقبطية .
وبذلك أمكن لـ "شامبليون" معرفة القيمة الصوتية للرموز الهيروغليفية من الحرف الأول للكلمة القبطية ،ويقول مؤلفو الكتاب :-
أن "شامبليون" ملأ الفراغات الشاغرة في اللغة الهيروغليفية "بتخمين" المعنى القبطي للكلمة الإغريقية وسط الحروف التي تعرف عليها "شامبليون" .
فأمكنه بذلك حل رموز ( 79 اسما ) ملكياً مختلفاً .
ولقد توصلت إلى أنه لم يلاحظ أحد على مستوى العالم منذ مائتي عام حتى مؤلفا الكتاب أن الـ ( 79 أسم ) التي ترجمها "شامبليون" كانت كما قال مؤلفو الكتاب على لسان "شامبليون" أنها كانت بالتخمينات !!!
ومنذ متى كانت التخمينات تعتمد في البحث العلمي ويبنى عليها نظريات .
ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل !!!
وبذلك أصبح "شامبليون" بتفسيره بهذه الطريقة الافتراضية كالكفيف الذي يضئ شمعة وسط مجموعة عميان ويصف لهم ما هو لون السماء مدعيا أنه بصير ...!
فكيف يصف الأعمى منذ ولادته لون السماء ويقول لقد رأيتها!!!؟؟؟ .
وهذا يرجع إلى أن "شامبليون" تعلم اثنتي عشرة لغة مختلفة في عشرين عاماً فاختلط عليه الأمر بسبب التزاحم الشديد وكم المفردات والتراكيب التي أُدخلت على عقله ،ويضاف إلى ما سبق على لسان مؤلفي الكتاب أن "شامبليون" أطلق على رسم الشفاه () حرف الراء لأن الأقباط كانوا يطلقون على الفم (Ro) .
وأيضا أطلق على رسم رغيف العيش () حرف التاء بناء على أن الأقباط المصريون كانوا يطلقون على الخبز (Toot).
والاعتماد على الحرف الأول كما فعل "شامبليون" للكلمة المنطوقة بالقبطية لا يتخذ دليلاً على تفسير الأبجدية فكثيرا ما توجد حيوانات وطيور لها أكثر من اسم وتبدأ بأبجدية مختلقة فالاعتماد على الحرف الأول لشكل الحيوان أو الطائر كما فعل "شامبليون" يوقع الباحث القارئ في أخطاء لا يمكن تداركها .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
( 2 ) بالعقل والمنطق
وهذا الخطأ وقع فيه "شامبليون" نتيجة لتأثره باللغة القبطية التي تعلمها منذ صغره واعتماده على حروف بديلة في ترجمته للخط الهيروغليفي من خلال خرطوشين للملك البطلمى "بطليموس" الخامس وآخر للملكة "كليوباترا" وكذلك كان اعتماده الأساسي على التخمينات وعلى الحرف الأول لشكل الحيوان المرسوم ، كما ذكر من قبل .
فعندما رأى رسم "الأسد" هذا الشكل () في الخرطوشينترجمه على أنه حرفي ( لام ) لأن:-
"الأسد" في اللغة القبطية يبدأ بحرف اللام Laboi .
وفى اللغة الإنجليزية والفرنسية يقرأ Lion .
كذلك في العربية يسمى ليث وزوجته تسمى لبؤة .
وفى الإيطالية Leone.
وفى الألمانية Lowe .
وفىاللاتينية Leo.
وفى اليونانية الكلاسيكية &#232;wvג .
ولأن "الأسد" يبدأ بحرف الـ (لام ) في كل هذه اللغات الحديثة ترجمة "شامبليون" على أنه حرف ( لام ) .
فبالعقل والمنطق كيف يؤسس باحث أصول لغة كلغة مصر القديمة التي أمتاز أهلها بحضارة يبلغ عمرها ( 7000 سنه ) تقريبا على أصول لغات حديثة لا يتعدى عمرها الـ ( 1000 عام ) تقريبا فمن المستحيل بناء القديم على الحديث لأن القديم مضى منذ زمن يقدر بـ ( 7000 سنه ) فكيف أعيده لأعيد صياغته من جديد على الحديث الذي لا يتعدى الـ ( 1000 عام ) كاللغات الأوربية .
وحقيقة علميه أن أصل اللغات الأوربية ينحدر من اللغة اللاتينية الأم وإذا بحثنا عن "الأسد" الذي كان اعتماد "شامبليون" الأساسي عليه في ترجمته للغة مصر القديمة لوجدنا له أسماء عديدة تبدأبـ ( الحروف الأبجدية كاملة ) تقريبا .
وقد ورد ذكر "الأسد" في الكتب السماوية الثلاثة ( القرآن الكريم والإنجيل والتوراة ) ، مبدوء بغير حرف ( اللام ) .
ففي القرآن سورة المدثر أية(51:50) كَأَنَّهُمْ حُمُرٌ مُّسْتَنفِرَةٌ * فَرَّتْ مِن قَسْوَرَةٍ *
وقَسْوَرَةٍ هذا اسم من أسماء "الأسد" وورد ذكره في القرآن مبدؤبحرف القاف وليس حرف الـ ( لام ) فلو اتبعنا منهج "شامبليون" عن طريق المؤلف القديم الذي وجده وأخذنا الحرف الأول من "الأسد" على أنه ( ق ) كما ذكر في القرآن فمن السهل تضبيط باقي الحروف وجعل "بطليموس" المترجم بترجمة "شامبليون" المكون من سبع حروف على أنه "بن يعقوب" وحينما نسأل ما الدليل فالطريقة غاية في البساطة وسهلة جدا نفعل كما فعل "شامبليون" ونقول بالتخمين أو عن طريق مؤلف قديم مجهول ولكي نكمل الكذبة نقول "يوسف" ابن "يعقوب" هو الذي كتب هذا النص أثناء وجوده في مصر وسنلاحظ أن ترتيب القاف في موقع "الأسد" بالضبط بالنسبة للخرطوش ، وفى الإنجيل ذكر "الأسد" في الإصحاح التاسع (8) وكان لها شعر كشعر النساء وكانت أسنانها كأسنان الأسود *
ونجد أن "الأسد" ورد ذكره في الإنجيل الذي نزل قبل القران الكريم بـ(611 عام ) تقريبا ذكربـ "أسد" أي مبدوء بحرف ( ألف ) وليس ( اللام ) .
فمن المعقول أن أصدق الأقرب لمعاصرة قدماء المصريين .
ذكر في التوراة أمثال(29) ثلاث هي حسنة التخطي وأربعة مشيها مستحسن الأسد جبار الوحوش *
ونجد هنا أيضا أن "الأسد" ذكر في التوراة التي نزلت قبل الإنجيل بـ (1221عام ) تقريبا وقبل القرآن الكريم بـ ( 1832عام ) تقريبا أي قبل هلاك "فرعون" بـ ( عامين ) أي في عصر "فرعون" نفسه الذي أطلق عليه العلماء عصر "الفراعنة" مبدوء بحرف ( ألف ) وليس (لام ) فمن باب أولى أن يقرأ "الأسد" ( ألف ) لأن التوراة نزلت قبل القران الكريم والإنجيل بفترة زمنية تقدر بـ ( 3221 عام ) تقريبا وفى فترة وجود "فرعون" نفسه وأيضا للإقناع نقول :- أن هذا الاسم هو اسم سيدنا "إبراهيم" في فترة نزوله مصر والدليل كما فعل من قبل شامبليون ( التخمينات ، ومؤلف قديم مجهول ) وأن النص يحكى زواج سيدنا "إبراهيم" بالسيدة "هاجر" المصرية .
ويبقى العالم يبحث عن المؤلف المجهول الخاص "بشامبليون" لكي يعرف الحقيقة .
كل هذا غير صحيح فالعلم لا يوجد فيه تخمين ولا مؤلف قديم مجهول العلم يحتاج إلى أسانيد وحقائق واضحة !!!
وكما هو واضح لي ولكل من يطلع على أبحاث "شامبليون" أن "الأسد" كان مفتاح اللغز عند "شامبليون" بدليل أنه بني أساس نظريته عليه .
لكن حقيقة الأمر غير ذلك فقد استطعت أن أهدم نظرية "شامبليون" لأنني أثناء بحثي في آثار مصر على مستوى الجمهورية المصرية في المتاحف والمعابد وجدت أن رسم "الأسد" الذي اعتمد عليه "شامبليون" اعتمادا كليا وبنى عليه قواعد اللغة المصرية القديمة لم يظهر كحرف من حروف الخط الهيروغليفي في لغة مصر القديمة كلها بدأ من الأسرة الأولى حتى الأسرة الثلاثين إلا في أواخر عصر الأسرة الـ ( 25 ) من سنة ( 751 ق.م ) إلى سنة ( 656 ق.م ) والآثار الموجودة في مصر المنحوته بيد قدماء المصريين على جدران المعابد وليست منحوتة بيد "شامبليون"تؤكد ما أقوله
كذلك البرديات المكتوبة بيد قدماء المصريين خير دليل وبرهان على صدق وتأكيد أبحاثي .
ومن هنا ندرك أن الرمز الذي يشير إليه "الأسد" قد يترجم إلى عدة أسماء لا تشير إلي حقيقة الرموز الصحيحة بل هو موضوع تخمينا من "شامبليون" كما ذكر على لسانه من قبل ولم يصل به إلى الحقيقة فأنا لا آتى بجديد ولكن :-
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أحجار مصر تتحدث وتشهد على خطأ شامبليون
وحقيقة مؤكدة إذا ذهب أي باحث أو إنسان عادى إلى متحف القاهرة ووقف أمام قائمة سقارة سيجد أنها تحتوى على ( 57 اسم ) ملكيا من أسماء الملوك الذين حكموا مصر قبل عصر "فرعون" الذي أطلق عليه"شامبليون""رمسيس" الثاني سنة ( 1223 ق . م ) .
سيجد الـ ( 57 ) خرطوش لا يوجد خرطوش واحد منهم داخلة رسم "الأسد" .
إذا بالعقل والمنطق شكل "الأسد" كان حرف جديد أي بديل ظهر في آخر الأسرة الخامسة والعشرين أي أنه حدث تغيير أخر في اللغة المصرية القديمة غير التغير الأول الذي كان بعد طوفان سيدنا "نوح" في فترة الأسرة السادسة ( 2280 ق.م ) وسبب التغيير الثاني هو قتل "فرعون" للكهنة المسئولين عن الكتابة حين ذاك بعد إيمانهم بسيدنا "موسى" .
جاء في القرآن سورة طه أية(71:70) فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سُجَّداً قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هاَرُونَ وَمُوسَى* قَالَ آمَنتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْر فَلأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُم مِّنْ خِلافٍ وَلأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ في جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عَذَاباً وَأَبْقَى *
لذلك ظهرت حروف بديلة بعد موت "فرعون" مباشرة ، وتأكيداٌ لصدق نتائجي نجد ابن "فرعون" الذي تولى الحكم بعده والذي أطلق عليه "شامبليون" "مرنبتاح" ويمثله هذا الشكل ظهر لأول مرة في نقوش قدماء المصريين رسم الكبش هكذا () وهذا دليل من ضمن الأدلة الذي يؤكد على تغيير اللغة بعد موت "فرعون" .
وإلا لماذا لم يظهر هذا الحرف في النقوش المصرية القديمة كلها من قبل من الأسرة الأولى وظهر في هذا التوقيت بالذات لأول مرة بعد موت "فرعون" مباشرة في أخر الأسرة التاسعة عشر ( 1223 ق.م ) .
وأقوى دليل لي هو آثار مصر كلها فى الداخل والخارج .
ويعنى ذلك أن ترجمة "شامبليون" كانت وهما عاش فيه محبو لغة قدماء المصريين على مستوى العالم منذ مائتي عام على يد "شامبليون" فمن هنا نجد أن "شامبليون" بدأ محاولاته لاكتشاف ترجمة تمثل واقعاً قريباً للغة الهيروغليفية معتمداً على أن هذه اللغة لا يعرف أحد شئ عنها في ذلك الوقت ولكي يقوى جبهته وسط العلماء استعان بما انتهى إليه زميلاه الفرنسي "سلفستر دى ساسى" والبريطاني "توماس يا نج" اللذان توصلا إلى حقيقة مؤكدة وهى أن أسماء ملوك مصر القديمة تكتب داخل خرطوش ملكي تمييزاً وتبجيلاً لملوك مصر القديمة .
والآثار الموجودة في مصر تدل على أن المصريين القدماء لم يكونوا شعبا همجيا ...
بل استطاعوا أن يصلوا إلى أعلى مراحل الحضارة .
ولازالت جذور هذه الحضارة تشكل قمة في التعقيد .
وتدخل في بناء إشكاليات كثيرة فهناك الكثير من أسرارها التي لم تكتشف بعد .
مثل ( ما ضد الجاذبية ) وسر التحنيط الذي احتار علماء العالم فيه حتى الآن .
ودارت كثير من الأبحاث في الداخل والخارج حول هذه المواضيع دون جدوى .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
( 3 ) مناقضة شامبليون لنفسه
لا يعقل أن شعبا وصل إلى غايات التحضر والرقى مثل قدماء المصريين يكتب لغته بشكل همجي وبطريقة تتنافى مع أدنى درجات التسلسل المنطقي كما صورها "شامبليون" فطريقته في القراءة تتعارض مع الطريقة التي عليها سائر اللغات على مستوى العالم قديمها وحديثها فاللغات إما أن تقرأ من اليمين إلى اليسار والعكس ، أو من أعلى إلى أسفل ، ولكن "شامبليون" خرج عن هذه الطريقة وجافى هذا الوضع المنطقي ، فلغة قدماء المصريين عنده تقرأ تارة من أعلى إلى أسفل ، وتارة من أسفل لأعلى ، وتارة أخرى من المنتصف إلى أسفل ثم أعلى ثم أسفل مرة أخرى مثال ذلك :- خرطوش الملك "توت عنخ أمون حقا إو سو" هذا يقرأ بترجمة "شامبليون" من المنتصف ثم أسفل ثم أعلى ثم أسفل مرة أخرى ؟
فقراءته الحرفية بقراءة "شامبليون" هكذا هذا حرف التاء () وهذا حرف الواو () وهذه علامة (عنخ) وهذا الإله (أمون) وهذه علامة الـ (حقا) وهذهعلامة الـ (I W) وهذه علامة (السو) ويقرأ الخرطوش كاملا طبقا لترجمة "شامبليون" هكذا ( توت عنخ أمون حقا إو سو ) وبترجمتي ( بنا وسبس إله ) وهذه العلامة () مفتاح الحياة تدل على الربط بين الإلهين ( بنا وسبس ) .
ونلاحظ أن الذي أطلق عليه "شامبليون" أمون هذا () كتبه قدماء المصريين بأيديهم في الأعلى داخل خرطوش "توت عنخ أمون حقا واسإو سو" وقرأه "شامبليون" ومن تبعه في المنتصف ولتناقض "شامبليون" مع نفسه هو ومن تبعة في ترجمته خرطوش الملك "أمنحتب" هذا الشكل حيث كتب قدماء المصريين بأيديهم "أمون" في أعلى الخرطوش وقرأه شامبليون من أعلى إلى أسفل ، كذلك اسم "امنمحات" هذا الشكلقرأ "آمون" أيضاٌ في الأعلى .
وبالتدقيق في طريقة قراءة "شامبليون" في آثار مصر تتبين تناقضه مع نفسه تناقضا ملحوظا حيث أن اسم "أمون" كتبه قدماء المصريين بأيديهم في الثلاث خراطيش في الأعلى فليس من المعقول أن يترجم اسم "آمون" في الثلاث خراطيش بترجمة "شامبليون" مرة في الأول ( من أعلى إلى أسفل ) ومرة أخرى في المنتصف ( من المنتصف إلى أسفل ثم أعلى ) لكي يعطى منظرا جماليا لتسلسل النطق فقط ولا يعطى معنى مفهوما فكان من المنطق أن تترجم إما من أعلى أو من أسفل في كل الخراطيش، طريقة غريبة وعجيبة كيف تصبح أساساٌ علمياٌ للترجمة ؟
وهذا التناقض في علم الآثار له تفسيرات كثيرة رغم عدم فهم العاقل وغير العاقل لها وأتحدى إن كان المترجم نفسه "المتخصص" أيا كان هو يستطيع تفسير هذه الطريقة بدليل خوف أكبر متخصصى للآثار في مصر من مناقشتي علميا علنا واكتفوا بمناقشتي وديا ...!
في الوقت الذي استطعت فيه توضيح الخطأ بصورة مبسطة لأي قارئ
توت عنخ أمون حقاإوسو ، أمنحتب ، امنمحات 
والترجمة الصحيحة لهما هي :-
الأول ( بنا، سبس إله ) والثاني ( بنا نصس) والثالث ( بنا ككس ) .
المصريون القدماء خلفوا آثار تشهد على عظمتهم وعبقريتهم وليس على همجيتهم كما صورها "شامبليون"
_________________
( 4 ) خطأ ترجمة اللغة الهيروغليفية



وبقراءتي للغة الهيروغليفية التي ابتدعها "شامبليون" وجدت أن ( سا رع ) فوق الخرطوش الملكي يعنى في ترجمة "شامبليون" أن هذا هو خرطوش الملك نفسه .

في حين أنني اكتشفت آن هذا الشكل لا يوضع إلا فوق خرطوش الإله أو الآلهة التي كان يعبدها الملك .

وطبقا لذلك فإن هذه الكلمة تقرأ ( رب ) أي كبير ويضاف إليها دائما ( يم ) أي "رب يم" ومعناها "رب الماء" أي "رب" الحياة والعالم كله يعرف مدى تقديس المصري القديم لنهر النيل العظيم.

جاء في القرآن سورة الأنبياء أية(30) أَوَ لَمْ يَرَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ كَانَتَا رَتْقاً فَفَتَقْنَاهُمَا وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ المَاءِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ أَفَلاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ *

وفى التوراة الإصحاح الخامس عشر(24) فتذمر الشعب على موسى قائلين ماذا نشرب * فصرخ إلى الرب *

أيضا في الإصحاح السابع عشر(3) وعطش هناك الشعب إلى الماء وتذمر الشعب على موسى وقالوا لماذا أصعدتنا من مصر لتميتنا وأولادنا ومواشينا بالعطش *

أي أن الماء هو أساس الحياة وهذه حقيقة مؤكدة .

أما ما يكتب فوق خرطوش الملك نفسه كلمه ( نيسوت بيتى) أي "نإسس" طبقا لترجمتي وهى تعنى اسم الملك نفسه ،أيضا تبين لي أن خرطوش ( وسر ماعت رع ستبن إن رعالذي هو اسم "فرعون" ) طبقا لترجمتي موجود بجوار رسومات الملك منذ ولادته حتى وفاته ولم يسمى ملك آخر بهذا الاسم إطلاقا .

ولكن لقب فيما بعد ملوك مصر القديمة باسمه .

أما الخرطوش المكتوب أعلاه كلمة ( سا رع أي "رب" ) يطلق عليه "شامبليون" ( رع مر مس أمون الذي هو "بنا ، رع قرة" طبقا لترجمتي ) ، وتتبعت هذا الخرطوش الأخير .

ولاحظت أنه قد تم تغييره من جوار خرطوش "فرعون" على أربع مراحل .

فبعد السنة السادسة من حكم "فرعون" أي بعد معركة قادش بدأ الخرطوش يتطور ووضع مكانه خرطوش آخر ( رع مر مس س سو الذي هو "بنا" و "رع" ق إله طبقا لترجمتي ) أي أن"فرعون" قائد للإلهين "بنا" و "رع" وذلك بعد انتصاره في معركة قادش ، ولكن بعد حكم "فرعون" بـ ( 35 عاما ) تقريبا حذف حرف ( ق ) فأصبح الخرطوش ( رع مس س سو ويعنى بترجمتي بنا ، رع إله ) أي أن "فرعون" لم يعترف بأي "إله" من"آلهة" مصر كلها إلا الإلهين ( بنا و رع ) ونصب "فرعون" نفسه إله مثلهم يحمل صفات الآلهة .

وقبل هلاك "فرعون" بـ( عشر سنوات ) غير الخرطوش للمرة الرابعة ( رع مس س سأي "لله فرعون" ) ومعنى ذلك أن "فرعون" نصب نفسه إله على كل الآلهة الموجودين بما فيهم الإلهين "بنا" و"رع" وأثار "فرعون" في آخر حياته تشهد على ذلك وعندما استفسرت من المتخصصين كل على حدا عن معنى الخراطيش الأربعة يقول :- بعضهم أنهم يمثلون معنى واحد ويقول آخر تطور في الخراطيش ويقول آخرون وجدناها هكذا ...!!

وعندما سألت :-

لماذا حرف السين تكرر في ترجمه "شامبليون" مرتين في الخرطوش الأخير ؟ ...

لم أجد إجابة .

في حين ترجمتها ببساطه والتي أوصلتني لها معرفتي للقراءة الصحيحة لترجمة اللغة المصرية القديمة أنها "لله فرعون" لذلك كرر حرف الـ ( س ) الذي هو ( لام ) مرتين .

والمتخصصون الكبار عندما يعجزون عن تفسير كلمة أو جمله بترجمة "شامبليون" يصدموننا بكلمه .

لو سمحت أنت غير متخصص ده كلام نفهموا إحنا ...!؟

ولو سنحت لك الفرصة لزيارة معبد "أبى سنبل" الكبير تجد "فرعون" يجلس وعلى يمينه آمون ، أي ( بنا ) طبقا لترجمتي ، وعلى شماله "رع" وهو طبقا لترجمتي "رع" أيضا لكن الفرق بين ترجمتي وترجمة "شامبليون"هوأن .

حرف الراء يمثله هذا الشكل ( حرف الراء طبقا لترجمتي ) ولكن فسره "شامبليون" على أنه اسم كامل وهو "رع" أي اتخذه كمدلول لإله وليس حرف .

أما هذا الشكل () حرف العين طبقا لترجمتي لكن "شامبليون" فسره على أنه "حورس" ونجده مكتوبا في معبد "أبى سمبل" الكبير كامل بهذا الشكل ( رع) كلمة رع كاملة طبقا لترجمتي .

ونلاحظ أن الراء حرف والعين حرف كلا على حده .

أيضا نجد أن تمثال "رع" وتمثال "بنا" كتب أعلاهم كلمة "حان" أي مكان طبقا لترجمتي ( هذا الشكل كلمة حان ) وأسفلها الإله أو التمثال المشار إليه .

وان وجدت كلمة "حان" طبقا لترجمتي في أي مكان في أثار مصر وتحتها اسم لشخص أو لإله أو لمقبرة لابد أن تجد تمثال صاحب الاسم أسفلها أو الشيء الذي يدل عليه كلمة "حان" ( مكان ) بترجمتي والآثار في مصر فيصل بيني وبين من يخطئني أي كان هو حتى لو كان من ضمن من يخشون مناقشتي علميا علنا ويكتفون معي بالمناقشة الودية .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الصورة خير دليل



صورة من معبد "أبى سنبل" الكبير لـ "فرعون" طبقا لترجمتي وعلى يمينه الإله "بنا"وعلى شماله الإله "رع" ويظهر فوق كل إله كلمة "حان" واسمه تحتها ، فنجد الشمس تدخل معبد "أبى سنبل" في كل عام من شهر فبراير الأيام ( 19 ، 20 ، 21 ، 22 ، 23 ، 24 ، 25 ) وفى شهر أكتوبر الأيام (19 ، 20 ، 21 ، 22 ، 23 ، 24 ، 25 ) .

أيضا هذه الظاهرة فسرتها وسأذكرها كاملة ضمن نتائج بحثي .

جاء في القرآن سورة القصص آية(38) وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا المَلأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي *

وفى التوراة الإصحاح الخامس(2:1) وبعد ذلك دخل موسى وهارون وقالا لفرعون هكذا يقول الرب اله إسرائيل أطلق شعبي ليعيدوا لي في البرية * فقال فرعون من هو الرب حتى أسمع لقوله فأطلق إسرائيل *

وهذا القول كان على لسان "فرعون" وهو في أخر مراحل حكمه ونلاحظ أنه بقوله لا يعترف بإله غير نفسهكإله . 

ويلاحظ أيضا أن "شامبليون" اعتمد في ترجمته للغة المصرية القديمة على كلمة "رعمسيس" وصدقة الكثير لأن الذي لا يعرفه الكثير أن "رعمسيس" التي اعتمد عليها "شامبليون" ، ذكرا في التوراة الإصحاح الأول خروج(11) فجعلوا عليهم رؤساء تسخير لكي يذلوهم بأثقالهم . فبنوا لفرعون مدينتي مخازن فيثوم ورعمسيس *

وفى الإصحاح الثاني عشر خروج(27) فارتحل بنو إسرائيل من رعمسيس إلى سكوت نحو ست مائة ألف ماش من الرجال عدا الأولاد*

كذلك في عدد الإصحاح الثالث والثلاثون(5) فأرتحل بنو إسرائيل من رعمسيس ونزلوا في سكوت *

أي أن "شامبليون" اعتمد في ترجمته على اسم مدينة ذكرت في التوراة أنها شيدت لـ "فرعون" وجعل منها اسم "لفرعون" نفسه وهذا غير معقول وغير منطقي لأن هذا الشخص ليس شخصا عاديا لكنه كان "فرعون" .

ومذكور في التوراة أن مدينة "رعمسيس" بنيت لـ "فرعون" فكيف يسمي "فرعون" باسم هذه المدينة ؟

"الإسكندر الأكبر" عندما أتى إلى مصر وشيد المدينة الساحلية الجميلة أطلق عليها اسمه "الإسكندرية" ولم يغير اسمه هو إلى اسم المدينة القديم :-

ومعلوم أن أسماء الأشخاص لا تتغير بتغير اللغات .

وأثناء بحثي وجدت في الأربع مراحل لتغيير خرطوش لقب الملك كذلك كلمة "رب" هكذا () فوق كل الخراطيش التي حدث تغير بها على مر السنين ولكن كلمة "نإسس" () وجدت فوق خرطوش واحد فقط ولم يتغير هذا الخرطوش مدا حياة "فرعون" منذ ولادته حتى وفاته وهو خرطوش ( وسر ماعت رع ستبن إن رع هذا الشكل الذي هو "فرعون" طبقا لترجمتي ) ونلاحظ أن هذا الخرطوش كون من خمس حروف فقط وهى حرف ( الفاء ) وحرف ( الراء ) وحرف ( العين ) وحرف ( الواو ) وحرف ( النون ) وليس سبع عشر حرف كما ترجمها شامبليون فهو كان يترجم معظم الحروف على أنها مدلول ويترجمها بأكثر من حرف مثال ذلك :-

( مس ، عنخ ، خبر ، كا ، مر ، نفر ، أخت ، جو ،

وع ، حا ، عا ، دة ، نخت ، جسر ، حات ،

حتب ، وب ، حقا ، سا ، خع ، من ، نب ، نوا ،

زما ، نثر ، وعب ، واح ، واس )

وحروف كثيرة غيرها تمثل حرف واحد وترجمها "شامبليون " على أنها عدة حروف .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

( 5 ) الإله [ رع ]

لو نظرنا إلى خرطوش ( توت عنخ آمون حقا إو سو هذا الشكل) سنجده حسب ترجمة "شامبليون" يقرأ من المنتصف إلى أسفل ثم اليمين ثم أعلى ثم أسفل مرة أخرى ولكن الخرطوش الآخر الـ نيسوت بيتي ( نب خبرو رع هذا) قرأ من أسفل إلى أعلى والسبب كما قال "شامبليون" وعلماء الآثار من بعدة حتى الآن أنه من غير المعقول أن تنطق ( رع خبرو نب ) أي من أعلى إلى أسفل لآن حرف "رع" هذا () حرف إله ومن الخطأ الجسيم أن يوضع في الأسفل فهو يوضع في الأعلى وينطق في النهاية تبجيلا وتمجيدا له كإله ، وكما هو واضح في قراءة الخراطيش الأربع "لرمسيس" طبقا لترجمة "شامبليون" ( رع مر مس آمون ) كان هذا الإله في المنتصف وبدأت به القراءة ، ثم في باقي الخراطيش ( رع مر مس سو ) ، ( رع مس سو ) ، ( رع مس س ) كان في الأول وأيضا بدأت به القراءة فكما ذكرت سابقا أن "شامبليون" يناقض نفسه بنفسه وهذا الأسلوب الغريب في القراءة الذي لا أساس له يتنافى تماما مع التحضر الذي عاشه قدماء المصريين ، ومع الدقة المتناهية التي كانت تحدد خطوط حياتهم ومع الإعجاز العلمي الذي احتار فيه علماء العالم حتى الآن إن القراءة التي ابتدعها "شامبليون" تمثل هرجاً وخروجاً على المألوف الذي عاشه قدماء المصريين .

وهذا الهرج في قراءة اللغة المصرية القديمة يعزوه "شامبليون" والعلماء من بعده إلى حرف رع هذا () وهو كما قال حرف يدل على أنه اسم للإله "رع" ، ومن الخطأ الجسيم أن يوضع هذا الحرف المقدس في آخر الكلمة أو في منتصفها ، ولكن يجب أن يكون هذا الحرف المبجل في مقدمة الحروف ، وكما ذكرت سابقا أن هذا الحرف موجود في بعض الخراطيش الملكية في وسط الخراطيش وأحيانا نجده في الثلث الأخير من الخرطوش مثل خرطوش النيسوت بيتي "لحور محب" ( خبرو ذا رع استبن إن رع هذا الشكل الذي هو "روجد رعون" بترجمتي ) وهذا يؤكد أن هذا الرمز ( رع ) ترجم بشكل خاطئ .

وللآسف اتبعها علماء العالم من بعده حتى الآن .

كذلك خرطوش النيسوت بيتى لـ إخناتون ( نفر خبرو رع وع إن رع الذي هو "رجا دربن" بترجمتي ) نجد حرف "رع" موجود في منتصف الخرطوش .

كذلك خراطيش أخرى كثيرة وهذا يدل على أن هذا الحرف ترجم خطأ أما إذا ترجم على أنه حرف وليس مدلول كما في ترجمتي نجده يعطى معنى مفهوم .



الملك "رجا دربن" الذي أمن بسيدنا "يوسف" ووحد الله


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

( 6 ) فرعون وزوجته عسداقن

ويلاحظ في الترجمة التي ابتدعها "شامبليون" أن اسم "فرعون" ترجم على أنه لقب وأطلقا عليه ( بر عا ) هذا الشكل ( ) ومعروف علميا أن اللقب يسبق الاسم فهذا الشكل غير موجود في آثار مصر كلها من الأسرة الأولى من سنة ( 3200 ق.م ) حتى الأسرة الثلاثون سنة ( 341 ق.م ) أعلى أي خرطوش ملكي لقدماء المصريين أو داخله أو بجواره أو حتى بالقرب من أي خرطوش ملكي الذي مفروض أنه يحتوى على اسم الملك فمن أين يصبح هذان الحرفان لقبا وهما غير متواجدين بجوار أسماء الملوك من ( الأسرة الأولى إلى الأسرة الثلاثون ) .

وكيف في هذه الترجمة أسم كا أسم "فرعون" مكون من خمس حروف يصبح حرفان فقط مثل بر عا .

تناقض غريب في الترجمة لا يستوعبه عقل ولا منطق .

أيضا الملكة التي ترجمها "شامبليون" على أنها نفرتارى التي هي "عسداقن" بترجمتي هذا الشكل ( ) حيث أن حرف ( مر ) الذي هو ( ق ) طبقا لترجمتي ، يظهر في الخرطوش مرة بهذا الشكل ( ) وفى نفس الخرطوش في مكان آخر بهذا الشكل ( ) أي أن الذي لا يعرفه علماء الآثار أن الحرف الواحد في اللغة المصرية القديمة كان يأخذ أكثر من شكل وليس كل شكل له حرف كما فعل "شامبليون" وكان شكله يعتمد على الوضع الاجتماعي للشخص نفسه فكانت الميم في سيدنا "موسى" وهو أمير تأخذ هذا الشكل () ثم أصبحت بهذا الشكل ( ) بعد رجوع سيدنا "موسى" لـ "فرعون" بعد نزول الرسالة عليه وهذا ليس غريبا علينا فللحرف الواحد في لغتنا العربية أشكال مختلفة مثل الرقعة والنسخ والثلث والأندلسي ....... الخ وكلها تعطى نطقا واحدا ومعنى واحدا وليس عدة معاني .



وهذا الرسم موجود في معبد أبى سنبل الكبير واسم سيدنا "موسى" بعد نزول الرسالة عليه واضح في هذا الرسم ونحت في آخر أيام "فرعون" كما في الشكل () مكتوب هكذا في المعبد الكبير وهذه ترجمته الحرفية طبقا لترجمتي فهذا الشكل ( حرف الميم ) وهذا الشكل ( حرف الواو ) وهذا الشكل ( حرف السين ) وهذا ( حرف الياء ) .



استخف "فرعون" بقومه وادعى الألوهية وشيد معبد "آبى سنبل" الكبير وجعل الشمس تدخل عليه في أكتوبر وقت حصاد الأرز لكي يمتص قوت الشعب

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ما زلنا مع موضوع اللغة وكيفية إنتشارها وتكلم البلدان المجاورة لمصر الفرعونية بلغات متشابهة مع بعض الإختلافات . وأنقل من موضوع للأستاذ عاطف هلال عن اللغة العبرية ما يلى للتدليل على صحة ما أقول :
وقد نشأت تسمية اللغة التى يتحدثون بها من نفس تسميتهم بالعبرانيين ، فكانت لغتهم هى اللغة العبرية وهى لغة نشأت وتشكلت من عديد من لغات البلاد التى كانوا يمرون بها ، فكانت بهذا الشكل خليطا من عدة لغات لايميزها لغة سائدة .. وإذا علمنا كمثال واحد هو مثال إبراهيم عليه السلام الذى كان له ثلاث زوجات (غير السرارى وماملكت يمينه) ، أولهما سارة ولغتها هى الأكادية لغة كلدان (العراق حاليا) ، وثانيتهما هاجر ولغتها المصرية القديمة ، وثالثتهما قطورة ولغتها هى العربية القديمة لغة أحفاد قحطان Yoktan ، وهى اللغة التى تعلمها وطورها بعد ذلك إسماعيل ابن إبراهيم عليهما السلام . وإذا قلنا طبقا لما ترويه التوراة أن أطول إقامة لإبراهيم عليه السلام كانت بأرض كنعان فى حبرون ( مدينة الخليل بفلسطين حاليا) ، وأن لغة كنعان كانت عبارة عن عدة لغات مشتقة من اللغات السامية ولغة المصريين الحامية كأثر من آثار خضوعها فترات طويلة لحكم فراعنة مصر .. فإننا يمكن أن نستنتج أنه إذا كانت هناك لغة عبرية للعبريين فى ذلك الوقت ، فسوف تكون خليطا مشكلا من اللغات السابق ذكرها على الأقل .

وأنقل أيضاً من نفس المصدر 
ويقول عباس العقاد فى كتابه ( الله / سلسلة كتب دار الهلال 1968) : " أن كل من هنرى برستيد وآرثر ويجال عقدا مقارنة بين صلوات إخناتون وأحد المزامير العبرية فاتفقت المعانى بينهما اتفاقا لاينسب إلى توارد الخواطر والمصادفات " .

ويقول العلامة سيجموند فرويد فى كتابه بعنوان ( موسى والوحدانية Moses & monotheism ) فى مسألة المقابلة بين عقائد إخناتون وعقيدة موسى أنه بعد أن انتهى من مقابلاته وفروضه قرر أن موسى عليه السلام تربى بمصر فى كنف الوحدانية ونشأ فى أعقاب المعركة بين آتون وآمون ، واستعد للنبوة فى هذه البيئة الموحِّدة ، فعلّم بنى إسرائيل كيف يوحدون الله ويعظمون صفاته ، وكان خروج بنى إسرائيل فيما بين القرن الرابع عشر والثالث عشر قبل الميلاد ، أى فى الجيل التانى لإنتشار التوحيد بالبلاد المصرية " .. والعجيب فى الأمر أن هذا العلامة اليهودى وصل فى أحد كتبه بعنوان "موسى مصريا" (ترجمه محمد العزب موسى ومذكورا فى كتاب الدكتور رشدى البدراوى / قصص الأنبياء والتاريخ جـ 4 ص 665 ) إلى القول بأن موسى هو مصرى وليس من بنى إسرائيل ، وأن الديانة الموسوية مستقاة من عقيدة إخناتون ، ويحتمل أن موسى كان أحد الأمراء المصريين المقربين من إخناتون ولكن لما حدثت الردة فى مصر بعد إخناتون تم استبعاد موسى ، ولما انهار أمله فى حكم بلاده (مصر) أراد أن يوجد لنفسه دورا ما كزعيم ، فتزعم بنى إسرائيل وأعطاهم دينا جديدا استقاه من عقيدة إخناتون التوحيدية . ويتساءل الدكتور رشدى البدراوى فى كتابه المذكور من قبل بقوله : " ويحق لنا أن نتساءل : كيف يتأتى لعالم مثل فرويد أن يقول بهذا الرأى . وتزول الغرابة إذا علمنا هويته اليهودية .. إذ مادام موسى مصريا فإن لبنى إسرائيل حقوقا تاريخية فى مصر ! ، وهذا هو الهدف السياسى الذى يرمى إليه ، كما فعل سلفه يوسف ابن متى عندما زعم أن الهكسوس الذين حكموا مصر هم أنفسهم بنو إسرائيل ...
قلنا من قبل أن العبرية كلغة هى لغة العبرانيين الذين كانوا يرتحلون من مكان لآخر ولايستقرون فى مكان أومع قوم من الأقوام ، فتشكلت لغتهم ونشأت كخليط من لغات الأقوام والأماكن التى مروا بها ... فماذا كانت لغة موسى عليه السلام تحديدا ؟ ، هل هى المصرية القديمة الذى لم يعرف غيرها منذ تم إلتقاطه وليدا من النهر وتبناه فرعون وعاش فى قصره حتى الأربعين عاما الأولى من عمره ... أم هى اللغة العربية التى تعلمها فى مدين وأقام فيها هاربا من قصاص المصريين الأربعين عاما التالية من عمره .... يعتقد الكثير من علماء أصل اللغات وتاريخها أن الأشكال الأصلية لحروف كتابة العبرية القديمة هى نفسها أشكال حروف الكتابة الهيروغليفية لغة مصر القديمة ، وأنه بعد خروج موسى وقومه من مصر إلى أرض كنعان ، لم تكن لغة أهل كنعان هى اللغة العبرية .. وعلى هذا الأساس يؤكد الكثير من المؤرخين أن العبرية لم تكن هى لغة التوراة الأصلية على خلاف ما زعم به الكثير من اليهود .. ومزاعم اليهود بالنسبة لتاريخهم فى مصر لن تنتهى حتى يصطنعوا من خيالاتهم لأنفسهم تاريخا يبررون به أطماعهم بعد أن تمكنوا من السيطرة على النظام العالمى الجديد فى القرن الواحد والعشرين بعد الميلاد . تلك المزاعم يصطنعها اليهود عند نومهم مسترخين فى حجرات مفتوحة النوافذ ، فتسقط أوراقهم كما تسقط أغطيتهم من فوق أجسادهم فيتعرون وتظهر الحقيقة ، وتصبح رواياتهم مجرد أضغاث أحلام يهودية لاتَخِيل إلا على البلهاء والمغفلين ... 
ومهما اصطنعوا من أوهامهم تاريخا فليعلموا وليعلم معهم بلهاء وضعفاء هذا العصر أن تاريخ بنى إسرائيل وتاريخ توراة موسى قد تكوّن على أرض مصر ، ولقد صمتت الآثار المصرية القديمة تماما عن أى حكاية لهم مع ماهو معروف عن الكتابات المصرية على جدران المعابد والآثار – من دقتها فى تسجيل الأحداث ، ويعلل البعض سكوت الآثار المصرية عن أى حكاية لهم ، بأنها من وجهة النظر الفرعونية أن بنى إسرائيل منذ نشأتهم فى مصر حتى خروجهم هى حكاية لمجموعة من العبيد اللاجئين لاتستحق التسجيل أو أن يقام لها الآثار والمسلات ...!! . وأراد الله بذلك أن يضيع تاريخهم فى مصر وتضيع معه توراتهم الأصلية ، وتضيع الألواح وتابوت العهد وذلك لحكمة لايعلمها سواه سبحانه وتعالى .
ويؤكد المؤرخون (الرابط السابق) أن لغة التوراة العبرية لم تكن موجودة فى زمن موسى عليه السلام ، وقد أخذت اللغة العبرية عدة قرون بعد موسى لتتشكل كلغة يمكن كتابتها ، فلغة التوراة العبرية لم يكن يعرفها بنو إسرائيل حتى خروجهم من مصر ، وأنه لزمن طويل بعد التاريخ الحقيقى المفترض لكتابة التوراة ، لانجد دليلا واحدا أونقشا واحدا لسفر من أسفار موسى الخمسة فى أى من الدول التى كانت تحيط ببنى إسرلئيل بعد خروجهم من مصر ، وقد أكد ذلك أيضا مؤلف سفر التثنية (ص 44) .. كما أن لغة مصر القديمة الهيروغليفية هى التى كانت تستعمل فى ذلك الوقت فى أرض كنعان التى خرج إليها بنو إسرائيل ، ولايمكن تصور أوحتى مجرد تخيل أن يتم كتابة الأسفار الخمسة باللغة الهيروغليفية ، بما يعنى ذلك أحمالا ثقيلة من أوراق البردى أو من مسلات الحجارة التى كان يتوجب على بنى إسرائيل حملها زمن التيه ووقت رحلتهم الشاقة إلى كنعان ، وهم الذين قد وصفهم موسى عليه السلام بالجهل والكسل والفساد ..

والسؤال الذى لايجد إجابة مقنعة ومؤكدة بالدليل حتى الآن هو : ماهى تلك اللغة التى كتب بها موسى التوراة إن كان هو الذى كتبها بالفعل كما يدعون ؟ ، وماهى تلك اللغة التى كتب بها الله تعالى على ألواح موسى ؟ .. وقد جاء فى القرآن الكريم " وكتبنا له فى الألواح " ( الأعراف 145) ، وأشهر ماعُرف أنه مكتوب بتلك الألواح هو الوصايا العشر ، ورُوى فى الخبر أن جبريل عليه السلام قبض على موسى بجناحه فمر به فى العلا حتى أدناه فسمع صرير القلم حين كتب الله له فى الألواح (ذكره الترمذى) . ولايوجد دليل واحد يشير إلى اللغة التى كتب بها الله سبحانه وتعالى على ألواح موسى ، أو دليل واحد مقنع أن موسى هو الذى كتب التوراة كما يدعى اليهود ، أو دليل واحد على اللغة التى كتب بها موسى إن كان قد كتب شيئا فى الأصل . وقد ضاعت الألواح وضاعت التوراة الأصلية وضاع التابوت نفسه الذى كان يحتويهما حيث كان معظمه مصنوعا من الذهب الخالص ، ولم يتبقى لنا أو لهم سوى بعض التخمينات والنظريات والإفتراضات وأحيانا التلفيقات ...

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اقول هل كان اخناتون نبيا من انبياء الله
لنرجيء الاجابة علي هذا السؤال الي اخر موضوعنا
اما مداخلات استاذنا الفاضل سيد ابراهيم عن نظرية اسامة السعداوي في ترجمة الحروف الهيروغليفية فليسمح لي استاذنا ان نؤجل الرد عليها حتي ننتهي من قصة اخناتون و التي بالقطع قد تودي بنا الي نتيجة مذهلة قد لا يقبلها العقل و قد تؤيد ما جاء به اسامة السعداوي و غيره

و نكمل حديثنا عن اخناتون فنجده في احد البرديات يدعي انه اخذ المباديء الاتونية عن طريق الوحي الالهي عن ابيه: اذ يقول((كلمات ابي العظيم الذي لقنني روحها لقد وعيتها في قلبي و اصبحت مكشوفة امام وجهي و فهمتها))

و جاء في خطاب موجه اليه من رئيس وزرائه : ان اثارك ستبقي خالدة كالسماء لان خلودك كخلود اتون فيها ان اثارك ستبفي بقاء السماء انت الواحد الاحد لاتون في معرفة خططه انت قدت الجبال و ممراتها الخفية رعبك يسري في وسطها كما يسري في قلوب البشر هي تستمع اليك كما يستمع البشر
و هذا معناه ان اخناتون كان ينظر اليه علي انه نبي هذا الدين الجديد!!!!!!!
ثم ادرك اخناتون ان طيبة لم تعد حقلا صالحا لبذر تعاليمه كما ان جوها الملبد بالمؤامرات و المسمم بالافكار التي ينشرها كهنة امون لا يساعد علي انتشار دعوته الجديدة ففكر في بناء مدينة جديدة يكرسها لالهه و تكون في نقطة تتوسط مصر جميعا فبناها و سماها اخيتاتون و هي تل العمارنة و عند اختيار مكان المدينة اعلن ان هذا المكان هو المكان الذي اختاره الاله لاقامة العاصمة الجديدة فهذا المكان لم يكن من قبل لاي اله من الالهة او ملك او ملكة و رفع يديه الي السماء و قال: سابني اخيتاتون ل اتون ابي في هذا المكان و لن ابني اخيتاتون اقرب الي الجنوب او الي الشمال او الي الشرق او الي الغرب و لن اتجاوز علامات الحدود لا في الشمال و لا في الجنوب و لن ابني كذلك في الغرب و لكني سابني في الشرق حيث تظهر الشمس اي في المكان الذي احاط نفسه بالجبال فيه و اذا قالت الملكة انه توجد في مكان اخر موقع اجمل من هذا فلن التفت الي كلامها و اذا قال لي المستشارون او اي شخص اخر مثل ذلك فلن استمع الي كلامهم و يعدد الملك المباني الكبري التي يريد اقامتها في المدينة للاله و لنفسه و للملكة و لا يفوته ان يعلن انه حين يموت هو او الملكة يجب ان يدفنا في اخيتاتون

و كانت المساحة التي اختارها للعاصمة الجديدة هي 20 كم طولا و 13 كم عرضا و بدا بان اقام حول المدينة عددا من اللوحات ليحدد حدودها و لا يزال باقيا منها 14 لوحة تكاد تتفق نصوصها جميعا و فيها يقول في السنة السادسة في الشهر الرابع من الفصل الثاني اليوم الثالث عشر في هذا اليوم جاء جلالته الي اخيتاتون التي اسماها افق اتون جاء في عربة ليؤسسها كاثر لاتون كامر ابيه اتون

ثم امر الحاشية و العظماء و قواد الجند بالانتقال معه الي العاصمة الجديدة و في العام الثامن تم الانتقال الرسمي الي اخيتاتون حيث كان قد تم بناء القصر الملكي و المعابد و الهياكل و كذلك مارواتون الجنة الزهراء و بها الحدائق و البحيرة و الحديقة المائية

و هكذا كانت العاصمة الجديدة وسط دائرة مقدسة و حبس نفسه داخل هذه الدائرة ليبشر بدينه الجديد و كتب يقول انه سيعيش فيها الي الابد فكتب: ((حتي يسود البجع و يبيض الغراب و حين تروح الجبال و تجيء و حين يسري الماء نحو النبع.....)) اي بمعني حتي يحدث المستحيل او ((حتي يخل الجمل من سم الخياط))

اعتقد اخناتون ان الدعوة لاله واحد يعبده الجميع و يتساوي الكل عنده يمكن ان تربط بين مصر و اتباعها و جيرانها برباط اوثق من التبعية السياسية بالحرب او المصاهرة و لكن القادة العسكريين خافوا من ضياع سمعة البلاد و تفسخ املاكها و كان لهم راي اخر

لنا عودة*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*بسم الله ما شاء الله عليكم . .. مش عارف والله اقول ايه .* 
*انا متابع الموضوع بشغف ومعنديش تعليق او ملاحظات  على اي شىء .. بس فى شىء واحد لالا هما 2* 
*النشيد اللي قاله اخناتون وقد ذكره سيدي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم .. عندي بعض التعديلات له ومن مراجع . وكتبتهم والله فى ورقه بس مش لاقيها .. وبالنسبة لترجمة شامبليون فأنا قريت ان فى عالم عربي ترجم اللغه الهيروغليفيه قبله بـ 200 سنه تقريباً ولا اذكر اسم العالم بالظبط .. لكن الدكتور زاهي حواس اشاع هذا الخبر فى الصحف والمجلات ويعمل علي اخذ حجر رشيد من فرنسا .. وفعلاً وجد اخطأ فى الترجمة ويحاول اصلاحها ... سأذكر لكم الاحداث بالتفصيل قريب ان شاء الله .. بس انا حبيت اقول اني متابع وبثبت وجود ولي عودة قريب ان شاء الله* 
*وتحياتي لكم*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

مقتطفات من نشيد لإخناتون يترنم به لمعبوده آتون ( وهو القوة الكامنه داخل قرص الشمس ).. 
* يا من يضىء المشرق بنوره 
*فتملأ الارض بجمالك
*ايها الجميل القوي الرائع العلي فوق الارض 
*تعاليت فإمتد نورك الي الارض
*ايها الظاهر الباطن
*يامن استويت فى غرب الكون باتت الدنيا ظلام يشبه الموت
*فإذا الناس فى المضاجع وإذا رؤوسهم في غطاء 
*فلا تري عين اخري
*ولا تليث دواب الارض ان تغادر اوكارها
*فإذا ما احمر شفق الصباح . طلعت على الكون شمساً , فإذا الدنيا قد اضحت نهاراً
*وإذا الارض تتهلل
*وإذا الناس ايقاظ
* ايها الواحد الاحد الذي لا اله غيره
*خلقت الارض على هواك ايها الواحد الاحد
*لك الخلق من ناس وحيوان ودابة
*لك الشام وفلسطين والنوبة
*اعطيت كلاً مكانه وقدرت له رزقه
*ثم ميزت شعوبها بإختلاف السنتهم والوانهم واشكالهم
*ثم فجرت النيل لمصر من باطن الارض 
*ايها المبدع للفصول والاهله لتنظيم ما خلقت يداك 
*جعلت لهم شتاءً ليذوقوا البرد
*واحميت لهم قيظاً ليذوقوا بأسك 
*ثم رفعت السماء على الارض لترسل منها ضياءك
*ايها المشرق البهي البعيد القريب 
*مبدع المدائن والقري والزروع والطرق
*وهو واحد


المصدر / فى موكب الشمس-- للدكتور احمد بدوي - الجزء الثاني - القاهره 1950م.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز / ابن طيبة
هكذا انت يا صديقى عاشق لمصر وترابها . اخناتون نبياً يعتقد هذا الكثيريين ولكنى لا أعتقد أنه كان سيدنا إبراهيم أو سيدنا موسى وأن أعتقد أن له علاقة ما بسيدنا موسى . اكيد شوه صورته من لم يتفقوا معه ولا أستبعد أن يكون من اتباعه من حرف تعاليمه وحاول أصباغ صفة الألوهية عليه . ننتظر المزيد .لا تنسى بحثنا الأول عن من هو فرعون موسى , اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / رحال أسكندرانى
كنت أعرف أن لديك الكثير والكثير وحتى الأن لم تقدم إلا بعض ما عندك . ننتظر المزيد . دمت بخير وأشكرك على التوضيح بخصوص أناشيد إخناتون .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

للرفع فقد أثار السادة المشاركين فى موضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك عن فرعون موسى أسئلة عن  إحناتون . وقد ظننت أن هذا الموضوع يفيد فرفعته . 
                                    دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و الله يا استاذ سيد
انا دخلت القاعة عشان ارفع الموضوع ليكون مرجعا لنا في مناقشتنا عن فرعون موسي و لكني غلبني النسيان فرفعت موضوع ام خليل و موضوع اساطير يجب ان تمحي من التاريخ و اعتقد ان الموضوع اخذ في الاتساع نظرا لوجود اعضاء جدد انضموا للمناقشة حوله
عموما يارب اخي الفاضل طارق شكري يدخل الموضوع ده ليكون عونا له رغم معارضتي التامة ان يكون فرعون موسي مصري الجنسية او ان تكون القصة برمتها قد حدثت علي ارض مصر المحروسة و لقد اجلت طرح النظرية الثانية عن فرعون موسي حتي ينتهي الجدال المحتدم الان فارجو ان تسامحني علي التاخر في طرحها
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بارك الله فيكى صديقى العزيز ابن طيبة . سعيد بأننا فكرنا فى رفع الموضوع سوياً دمت بخير

----------


## طارق شكرى

نعم اخناتون هذه الشخصية ما زالت محيرة فكان عنده علم غزير فى المجال الدينى و لكن ترنيمات اخناتون لم تكن جديدة فى مصر فالاله بتاح فى مصر يرجع تاريخه الى ما قبل عصر الأسرات و يؤمن به جميع المصريين من منف الى طيبة و كانوا يقولون عنه فى حجر شباكة ان الأله بتاح اراد الفلاح لكيمى (بمعنى ارض وادى النيل) ارض ضريح اسر(اوزوريس) فوحد القطرين
و ذكروا ايضا فى نفس الحجر
انه الاله الواحد الازلى
راى الكون فى قلبه فتكلمه فكان
هو من خلق جميع الالهة
هو من اعطى لكل اله مقامه
هو من حدد لكل اله عطاؤه
هو من خلق لهم البيئة التى يحيون فيها
و خلق لهم أجسادهم كما يتمنون
خلق الكون ثم جلس على عرشه فى الربوة المقدسة فى الفردوس

طبعا هذا الكلام كان فيه الكثير من التجاوز و لكنهم كان عندهم شئ من الحكمة فيعرفون ان خالق الكون اله واحد و ما من شئ يخلق الا بأذنه (و لذلك لم يكن هناك اله للفن و الأبداع الا بتاح نفسه فكان الفن عندهم مثل الخلق) و هو وحده نافخ الروح واهب الحياه و هو القهار يخضع له كل شئ و إلا انهار الكون و هو من سيبعث الخليقة بعد الموت و قالوا اننا نراه فى خلقه كما نعرف زهرة اللوتس من عطرها و عملوا له بيت فى منف يحجون اليه و يقدمون اليه القرابين
و كان عندهم علم كبير عن خلق الكون و ما كانت هذه الالهة التى خلقها بتاح الا كرموز لقوى طبيعيه فى الكون
مثل نون و نونيت الذكر و الأنثى اصل الكون او اول مكان مادى خلقه بتاح و كان كيانا ساكنا من الماء (و منه جاءت باقى الألهة سلالات بعضها من بعض ما عدا اتوم فقد خلقه بتاح مباشرة)
ثم خلق رع من نون و نونيت و رع هو الزمن و كلمة السر فى بدء الخليقة فهو القوى المحركة للتطور و النمو و بدونه لتوقف كل شئ و ارتبط بالشمس مقياس الزمن عند القدماء (قبل اختراع الساعة) و بعد رع بدء توسع الكون
و ماعت للضمير و هى احساس ناعم بالعدل فى قلب كل انسان و بدون ماعت لأصبحت الدنيا فوضى و من يؤذى ماعت فى قلبه سيدخل النار
و اوزوريس الوجه المقابل لرع و هو رمز حياة البرزخ بعد الموت فى عالم لا يلتقى ابدا مع الزمن فهناك لا زمن و لكنها حياة خاصة
و هكذا باقى الالهة فهى تعبر عن نعم و قوى طبيعية خلقها الله فى الكون
فكانوا يعرفون هذه الأشياء ما قبل عصر الأسرات و لكنهم عبروا عنها برسوم توضيحية فبتاح كرجل يخفى جسده فى عباءة او شئ مثل الكفن بمعنى انه اله لا يمكن وصفه و هكذا لباقى الألهة فكان لها معنى يفمهمونها هم اكثر من اى احد غيرهم و هذه الرسوم (او الأصنام) بالنسبة للقدماء الأولين كان لا مفر منها فكتاباتهم الأولى كانت عبارة عن رموز تصويرية و لم تظهر الرموز الصوتية فى الحروف الهيروغليفية الا فيما بعد و لكن ظلت الرموز التصويرية قائمة و لم تنقرض فكان التصوير هو الطريقة الوحيدة التى يعبرون بها عن ما فى نفوسهم فكان من الطبيعى ان تتطور هذه الصور الى أصنام تستهوى قلوبهم
و نرجع الى اخناتون فمن الطبيعى مع توفر هذا القدر من العلم الراسخ لألاف السنين عند القدماء فى مصر ثم بعد بعث الأنبياء و الرسل إبراهيم و إسماعيل و إسحاق و يعقوب و يوسف و معظمهم جاء الى مصر ان يزداد العلم بالله و يقتبس منهم اخناتون منطقهم و علمهم

و لكنى اعتقد ان دعوة التوحيد لاخناتون كانت دعوة مقابلة لدعوة توحيد لرسول منتظر سيأتى فى بنى اسرائيل حتى يصرف الناس عنه فدعى الى اله جديد تتشابه صفاته مع الله سبحانه و تعالى و لكنه غير الله الواحد القهار الذى فضل بنى اسرائيل على العالمين برسالته
فعمل مزيجا بين الديانه المصرية القائمة على تعدد الألهة و تعدد المعابد فالأله بتاح يحكم عن طريق أياديه التى خلقها كالهة يعبدها الناس بينما هو على عرشه عند الربوة المقدسة فى الفردوس
و بين ديانة بنى اسرائيل القائمة على اله واحد قدير
فقال انه لا يوجد الا اله واحد قدير هو اتون و هذا الأله نفسه يتجلى فى جسد الفرعون فهو نفسه اصبح الأخو لهذ الاله او الروح الفاعلة لأتون
و اعتقد ان الأيادى الممتدة من الأله اتون تعنى توحيد الألهة فى اله واحد قدير و ان الأنتفاخات التى كانت احيانا تظهر فى جسم اخناتون مما يعطى له جسدا خليطا بين الذكر و الأنثى يعنى به توحيد الألهة المتعددة و هى من الذكر و الأنثى فيكون هو نفسه رمز لكل هذه المعانى و لكن بالطبع جسده لم يكن كذلك فهذا من باب الفن المزيف و ليس الفن الواقعى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفغاضل / طارق شكرى
إضافة رائعة ومعلومات هامة تضاف للموضوع وتثريه . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

للرفع حيث يتعلق الموضوع بموضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك حيث نناقش الأن أن أخناتون هو فرعون موسى

----------


## AmonRâ

اين توجد مواضيع التي تتحدث عن المصريات لا يمكن ان اشاهد دون ان اشارك فاليكم اخوتي و اصدقائي ملخص كتاب تحدث فيه كاتبه عن اخناتون و قد ترددت في ان انشر المقال في هذا الموضوع او في موضوع (فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك) فرعون موسى قضية للمناقشة بما انه وصل النقاش الى نظرية ان اخناتون هو معاصر لسيدنا موسى ولكن قررت ان انشره هنا و لا باس ان تحدثنا عنه في الموضوع الاخر و اقصد (فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك) فرعون موسى قضية للمناقشة





> اخناتون ابو الانبياء؟
> كتاب يبحث في التاريخ الاشكالي للفرعون الموحد ويؤكد انه النبي ابراهيم الخليل.
> الاسكندرية - من خالد السروجي يعد الفرعون المصري اخناتون من اكثر شخصيات التاريخ الديني اثارة للجدل، باعتباره اول شخصية في التاريخ المدون تعتنق عقيدة التوحيد الديني.
> 
> ولان السنوات الاخيرة من حكم اخناتون قد اكتنفها الغموض، وكذلك عدم ثبوت مسالة موته وعدم وجود جثمانه في مقبرته التي نحتها لنفسه في الجانب الشرقي من مدينته المقدسة "اخت اتون"، وكذا خلو تابوت دفنه الذي وجد خاليا من أي اثار للتحنيط، مما يقطع بعدم دفنه فيه، ويفتح بابا واسعا لكافة التصورات حول هذا الفرعون الاشكالي.
> 
> وقد صدر مؤخرا عن دار النيل للطباعة بالمنصورة كتاب "اخناتون ابو الانبياء" للباحث "سعد عبد المطلب العدل" .. ويبدأ الباحث كتابه بحملة على علماء المصريات - وجلهم ان لم يكن كلهم من الاجانب - متهما اياهم بمحاوله تطويع وتفسير التاريخ المصري ليوافق معتقداتهم واهدافهم الخاصة، وانهم وظفوا علمهم لخدمة اغراض اخرى غير الحقيقة العلمية.
> 
> ويبدأ الكاتب بالتقاط طرف الخيط من الاسم الملكي لوالد الفرعون اخناتون وهو الملك "امنحتب الثالث" ومسماه الملكي "نب ماعت رع "والذي ينطق في اللهجة السامية "نمرورا" والتي هي عين "نمروز". فهو الملك النمروز الطاغية المتأله.
> ...


 منقول من موقع : ميدل ايست اونلاين 


و ياريت لو كان الاستاذ ابن طيبة يملك وصلة لتحميل هذا الكتاب ان يمدنا بها مع الشكر المسبق

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق الفاضل / الستاذ/ ماهر
هذه معلومات مفيدة وكنت قد قراتها فى نفس الموقع وياليت ابن طيبة يشاركنا فى هذا الموضوع . دمت بخير وصحة

----------


## اسكندرانى

استاذنا الفاضل 
سيد ابراهيم جعيتم 
الف مبروك مليون مره
ويارب نعود دائما لك بالتهنئه 
مع اطيب امنياتنا لك بدوام الصحه والعافيه والرقى والنجاح 



هنا ريحة زمان

وليالى كلها ذكريات مليانة حنان

وموضوعات صحيحة ادخلها بامان

الكل بيكتب من غير ما يحرف والتاريخ

بنسبح معاه ونصل لعنان السماء كمان

والفائز بأوسكار القاعة

الاستاذ الفاضل

سيد جعيتم

عن موضوع

أخناتون ما له وما عليه

أستاذى موضوعاته كلها قيم ومعانى

وثقافة معاها نفهم ومش ممكن نعانى

مالك ادواته وقلمة حاضر وموهبة ربانى

لولى الأميرة اللى عجبانى

تعالى بالهدية يا محققة الامانى

قيثارة

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ألف مبرووووك * 







ألف مبروك يا أبي الغالي أ/ سيد جعيتم 






أحب الصالحين ولست منهم

لعلي أنـــال بهــم شفــاعــــه 

وأكــره من تجارته المعاصي

وإن كـنا سواءً في البضاعه

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بشق الأنفس و كأنى أصعد للسماء وصلت بعد معاناه مع سيرفر المنتدى جئت لأهنئ و أبارك*
*لأخى العزيز الأستاذ و المؤرخ و الرحالة سيد جعيتم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بشق الأنفس و كأنى أصعد للسماء وصلت بعد معاناه مع سيرفر المنتدى جئت لأهنئ و أبارك*
*لأخى العزيز الأستاذ و المؤرخ و الرحالة سيد جعيتم*

----------


## سوما

:xmas 7:   ألف مبررررررررررووووووووووك يا أ\ سيد ..   :xmas 7: 
ويارب دايمااااااا المزيد من المشاركات والموضوعات الهادفة و المتميزة.. أن شاء الله
مع أرق تحياتى...... بعام سعيد.. :f:

----------


## loly_h

*أســــتــاذى الفـــاضــــل ... سيد جعيتــــم

الســــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــاتـــه ...



شكــــرا استــــاذى على كل مواضيعك

وعلى مجهودك الطيب محاولا توصيل مافيه الخير لنا

بارك الله فيك ... وادامك لنا فى ثوب العافية

وأثابك الجنـــــة*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأحباب الغالين جداً 
الأستاذ / نادر ابو اسكندر
الدكتور/ جمال الشربينى
الأبن / ايمن خطاب
الأبنة / سوما
الأبنة لولى

اشكركم جميعاً . احب اخناتون وكان لى معه على صفحات المنتدى عدة رحلات . دمتم بخير وصحة وعافية

----------


## maya2007

موضوع كتير قيم لدرجه انى ما نمت الا لما انتهيت منه ميرسي كتير على كل هالمعلومات الصحيحه

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> موضوع كتير قيم لدرجه انى ما نمت الا لما انتهيت منه ميرسي كتير على كل هالمعلومات الصحيحه


اشكرك لمرورك العطر . بارك الله فيك . دمت بخير

----------


## اية البنا

يا جماعة انخناتون لا يمكن انه يكون نبي  لانه من اسرة فرعونية وهي الاسرة الثامنة عشر 
 اخناتون كان حاكم من حكام مصر الفرعونية  ولايمكن انه يكون عربي لان الحكام كانو لازم يكونو مصريين مية في المية 
وهو اعتقد ودي حاجة قراتها انه كان ايام سيدنا يوسف  وفي اثباتات علمية وتاريخية بتقول انه مات مقتول علشان لقو كسر في جمجمته لما لقوا المومياء بتاعته وده نتيجة انه دعي لتوحيد اله واحد وفي اللي قبل ده وفي اللي ما قبلش وطبعا كهنة معبد امون رفضو ده لمصالح شخصية معروفة اكيد  لانهم كانو بيشتغلو المصريين اللي كانو بيعبدو امون  وفي مصريين كتير امنو  ده بس لانهم شغلو مخهم شوية  والدليل انه كان ايام سيدنا يوسف انه قال في الترانم بتاعته ان ربنا واحد احد لم يولد وانه خلق الكون لوحده ده كلام جميل اوي وبيدل ان كان في حد مسانده ومعرفه ده  وكمان سيدنا موسي جه بعد سيدنا يوسف واتربي في قصر فرعون بس في كتير بيقولو ان فرعون موسي هو رامسيس الثاني ولاكن هو مس رامسيس الثاني هو ابنه مرنباح لانهم وجدو علي المومياء بتاعتة اثار املاح وبالتلي فاخناتون مش نبي خالص وبعدين احنا ممكن نكون مترجمين الرموز الفرعونية خطا  لان احنا ماعشناش الزمن ده وممكن تكون صح الله اعلم   ::  ::  :Qm:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> يا جماعة انخناتون لا يمكن انه يكون نبي  لانه من اسرة فرعونية وهي الاسرة الثامنة عشر 
>  اخناتون كان حاكم من حكام مصر الفرعونية  ولايمكن انه يكون عربي لان الحكام كانو لازم يكونو مصريين مية في المية 
> وهو اعتقد ودي حاجة قراتها انه كان ايام سيدنا يوسف  وفي اثباتات علمية وتاريخية بتقول انه مات مقتول علشان لقو كسر في جمجمته لما لقوا المومياء بتاعته وده نتيجة انه دعي لتوحيد اله واحد وفي اللي قبل ده وفي اللي ما قبلش وطبعا كهنة معبد امون رفضو ده لمصالح شخصية معروفة اكيد  لانهم كانو بيشتغلو المصريين اللي كانو بيعبدو امون  وفي مصريين كتير امنو  ده بس لانهم شغلو مخهم شوية  والدليل انه كان ايام سيدنا يوسف انه قال في الترانم بتاعته ان ربنا واحد احد لم يولد وانه خلق الكون لوحده ده كلام جميل اوي وبيدل ان كان في حد مسانده ومعرفه ده  وكمان سيدنا موسي جه بعد سيدنا يوسف واتربي في قصر فرعون بس في كتير بيقولو ان فرعون موسي هو رامسيس الثاني ولاكن هو مس رامسيس الثاني هو ابنه مرنباح لانهم وجدو علي المومياء بتاعتة اثار املاح وبالتلي فاخناتون مش نبي خالص وبعدين احنا ممكن نكون مترجمين الرموز الفرعونية خطا  لان احنا ماعشناش الزمن ده وممكن تكون صح الله اعلم


* الأخت الفاضلة آية البنا
أشكرك لمرورك الكريم
سيدنا يوسف دخل مصر فى عصر الهكسوس وقد حددت تاريخ دخوله مصر كإجتهاد ورءية أحادية منى فى موضوعى المنشور بنفس القاعة ( فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك _ فرعون موسى قضية للمناقشة ) وقلت أنه دخل فى عصر الأسرة السادسة عشر وهى أسرة هكسوسية أما امنحتب الرابع ( اخناتون ) فهو من حكام الأسرة العظيمة الثامنة عشر ) وحتى الأن فأنه لم يعثر على جثته وإن كان الدكتور زاهى حواس ) قد صرح بالأتى :
االقاهرة - وكالات

أعلن الأمين العام للمجلس الاعلى للآثار زاهي حواس أن تحاليل الـ"دي ان اي" قد تكون قدمت الدليل في العثور على مومياء فرعون التوحيد إخناتون الذي كان يشكل لغزاً كبيراً في تاريخ الأسرة 18 (1550 - 1307 قبل الميلاد).

وقال حواس في مؤتمر صحافي بالمتحف المصري، الأربعاء 17-2-2010، "بعد اكثر من 120 عاماً من البحث عن المصير المجهول لمومياء الملك امنحتب الرابع المعروف باسم إخناتون مؤسس اول ديانة توحيدية في مصر والعالم القديم، تتوافر دلائل كثيرة تشير الى انه تم العثور على مومياء هذا الملك".

وأضاف "خلال البحث عن عائلة توت عنخ آمون تبين عبر تحليل البصمة الوارثية وتحليل الجينات ان مومياء في المقبرة 55 في وادي الملوك هي مومياء والد الملك الذهبي توت عنخ آمون".


وتابع "كان يعتقد أن المومياء تعود لرجل توفي بين سن 20 و25 عاماً. لكن تبين نتيجة الأبحاث انه توفي بين 45 و50 عاماً وهو ابن لامنحتب الثالث والملكة تي ما يشير الى انه هو نفسه إخناتون".

وأكد حواس انه "تم العثور على الملكة تي التي توقع علماء في وقت سابق انها زوجة امنحتب الثالث وأم اخناتون، في مقبرة امنحتب الثاني"، موضحاً أنه "تم بذلك حسم ان نفرتيتي لا يمكن ان تكون والدة توت عنخ آمون وهي من انجبت شقيقاته الست".

وأشار الى ان الملكة تي "من اقوى الملكات التي عرفتهن مصر القديمة".

وتابع حواس انه "عثر على أم توت عنخ آمون ايضاً في المقبرة نفسها وتبين ايضاً انها ابنة الملكة تي وأمنحتب الثالث، لكننا لا نعرف من هي من بين بنات الملك امنحتب الثالث الخمس".

وإذا كانت المومياء التي عثر عليها في المقبرة 55 في وادي الملوك هي مومياء الملك اخناتون، فإن اسطورة العلاقة مع النبي موسى انتهت لأن التوراة تشير الى وفاته في الاردن.

وقال حواس انه "لا يستبعد ان يكون اخناتون نبياً لكنه من الانبياء الذي لم يتم الحديث عنهم خصوصاً أنه اول موحد في التاريخ المعروف الى جانب الى ما قاله حول الجنة والنار والعقاب والثواب والعلاقة مع الخالق بما لا يخالف ما قدمته الديانات السماوية التوحيدية".

وأعادت الفحوص التي أجراها فريقان مصريان وأكدها مستشاران ألمانيان الى جانب ثمانية خبراء تابعين لمجلة جاما المتخصصة اسباب وفاة الملك الذهبي توت عنخ آمون في سن مبكرة جداً ولم يكن يتجاوز التاسعة عشرة في عام 1324 قبل الميلاد الى "اصابة حادة بالملاريا"، ما ينفي كلياً فكرة مقتله او اغتياله.

وقال حواس إن "الكسر الموجود في ساقه قد يكون نتيجة سقوطه خصوصاً أن نتائج الفحوص تدفعنا للاعتقاد بأن قصورا في الدورة الدموية في انسجة العظام اضعفتها، واستبعد ان يكون الثقب الجمجمة يعود لحادث قتل لان هذا الثقب كان يستخدم في التحنيط لسكب السائل داخل الجمجمة".

وأجري هذا التشخيص بعد ان اظهرت التحاليل الجينية سلسلة من التشوهات لدى عائلة توت عنخ امون بينها مرض كوهلر الذي يدمر الخلايا العظمية. وكان الفرعون الشاب يعاني من تشوّه ولادي في القدمين يعرف باسم التفاف القدم او حنف القدم تكون فيه كعب القدم وأصابعها معقوفة الى الداخل.

وكشفت تحاليل الحمض النووي عن وجود ثلاث جينات متصلة بطفيلية المتصورة المنجلية التي تسبب الملاريا لدى أربع مومياءات من بينها المومياء العائدة لتوت عنخ آمون.

وأوضح حواس أن "ما عثر عليه في مقبرة توت عنخ آمون يعزز هذه الفرضية بما في ذلك اكثر من 130 عصا بينها واحدة كتب عليها انه صنعها وصيدلية لحياته الثانية".

وهناك مناظر لتوت عنخ آمون تصوره وهو يرمي في السهام جالساً وهو يحمل العصا ويسير وراء زوجته.

وقال حواس لفرانس برس "نتيجة هذه الكشوف نكون استطعنا حل جزء كبير من الالغاز المرتبطة بالاسرة 18 وبقي علينا اكتشاف مومياء الملكة نفرتيتي ومومياء زوجة توت عنخ آمون اللتان لازالتا مفقودتين حتى الآن".

كما أننا فى نفس موضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك تكلمنا بإسهاب عن فرعون موسى واتمنى دخولك للموضوع .
اشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## اية البنا

انا باحترم كل وجهة نظر واي تقرير علمي بس احنا لازم نعرف تاريخ بلدنا وانا باحترم وبعشق التاريخ الفرعوني لان بجد باشعر بالفخر لما اتفرج علي حلجة في التليفزيون  او اي حد غير مصري يتكلم عن تاريخ اجددنا كويس 
بس احنا فين منهم يعني هما عملو الحضارة العظيمة دي ومازال في اسرار ماحدش يعرفها عنهم  والدليل اننا مش متاكدين من حروف اللغة الهيروغليفية  انها صح ولا خطا و سر التحنيط  انهم يحفظو الجثث بشكلها للالاف السنين  هما بجد كانو ناس عظيمة  وطبعا العظمة لله وحده  بس احنا اللي المفروض سيبين لينا الحضارة العظيمة دي علشان نكمل مسيرتهم و نفضل بلد متحضرة زي ما كانو  للاسف احنا من دول العالم الثالث  يعني بمعني اصح احنا دولة متخلفة  واحنا في الاصل احفاد الفراعنة  انا زي ما باشعر بالفخر اني حفيدتهم وبالحضارة العظيمة دي بازعل اوي    انهم سابو لينا الحضارة دي والتاريخ العظيم ده علشان احنا لما اي حد يجي يتكلم معانا نقولهم  (احنا اجددنا عملو كذا  وسابو كذا)  طب ليه احنا زيادة علي اللي الفراعنة سابوه لينا احن انثبت نفسنا ونبقي لما اي حد يكلمنا نقوله علي اللي احنا عملناه ونهضتنا الحديثة اللي بتاعتنا احنا  اللي عايشين دلوقتي وبالاضافة لذلك نتكلم بردو عن اجدادنا بحث نكمل بعضنا و نثبت ان مصر فعلا ام الدنيا انا مانكرش ان احنا بنينا السد العالي وحررنا مصر من كل عدوان وبقت مصر جمهورية كبيرة وعملنا حاجات كتير بس بردو مصر مش بلد متقدمة 
مساحة مصرحوالي مليون كيلو متر مربع  هل احنا مستخدمنها صح؟لا  طبعا احنا عايشين في ثلثها  ده كلام جميل قولنا هنعمر الصحراء وقمنا بعمل مشروع توشكا افشل مشروع حصل في تاريخ مصر  الدولة قالت تعمل مفاعل نووي الناس قالو لا 
انا بس عايزة اقول حاجة في النهاية ان احنا شعب دماغه شغالة  واحسن علماء من مصر زي الدكتور احمد زويل  و غيرة اللي امريكا وغيرها مستنفعين بيهم  وبلدنا ولا كانهم منها اللي المفروض خيرهم يبقي لبلدهم بس البلد مش عايزة تهيا ليهم الجو المناسب اللي الدول اللي بتعلي علي حسابنا موفراه ليهم  والله العظيم احنا اذكي شعب في الدنيا بس محتاجين  حاجة واحدة هي تغيير الفكر ونبطل التفكير الرجعي اللي احنا بنفكر بيه  ونحاول بجد نثبت نفسنا وانا اول واحدة بادعو الي ذلك بس عندي مشكلة بسيطة جدا  وصعبة جدا جدا ان سني صغير  بس انا باجتهد في مذاكرتي و ادخل كلية كويسة واحاول اثبت نفسي  وابقي مراة لبلدي الغالية مصر  
 انا اسفة اني خرجت عن الموضوع بس لقيت ان احنا المصريين نستاهل اننا نبقي لينا حضارة حديثة وشكرا لقراتكم هذا الموضوع

----------


## ابن طيبة

> انا باحترم كل وجهة نظر واي تقرير علمي بس احنا لازم نعرف تاريخ بلدنا وانا باحترم وبعشق التاريخ الفرعوني لان بجد باشعر بالفخر لما اتفرج علي حلجة في التليفزيون او اي حد غير مصري يتكلم عن تاريخ اجددنا كويس 
> بس احنا فين منهم يعني هما عملو الحضارة العظيمة دي ومازال في اسرار ماحدش يعرفها عنهم والدليل اننا مش متاكدين من حروف اللغة الهيروغليفية انها صح ولا خطا و سر التحنيط انهم يحفظو الجثث بشكلها للالاف السنين هما بجد كانو ناس عظيمة وطبعا العظمة لله وحده بس احنا اللي المفروض سيبين لينا الحضارة العظيمة دي علشان نكمل مسيرتهم و نفضل بلد متحضرة زي ما كانو للاسف احنا من دول العالم الثالث يعني بمعني اصح احنا دولة متخلفة واحنا في الاصل احفاد الفراعنة انا زي ما باشعر بالفخر اني حفيدتهم وبالحضارة العظيمة دي بازعل اوي انهم سابو لينا الحضارة دي والتاريخ العظيم ده علشان احنا لما اي حد يجي يتكلم معانا نقولهم (احنا اجددنا عملو كذا وسابو كذا) طب ليه احنا زيادة علي اللي الفراعنة سابوه لينا احن انثبت نفسنا ونبقي لما اي حد يكلمنا نقوله علي اللي احنا عملناه ونهضتنا الحديثة اللي بتاعتنا احنا اللي عايشين دلوقتي وبالاضافة لذلك نتكلم بردو عن اجدادنا بحث نكمل بعضنا و نثبت ان مصر فعلا ام الدنيا انا مانكرش ان احنا بنينا السد العالي وحررنا مصر من كل عدوان وبقت مصر جمهورية كبيرة وعملنا حاجات كتير بس بردو مصر مش بلد متقدمة 
> مساحة مصرحوالي مليون كيلو متر مربع هل احنا مستخدمنها صح؟لا طبعا احنا عايشين في ثلثها ده كلام جميل قولنا هنعمر الصحراء وقمنا بعمل مشروع توشكا افشل مشروع حصل في تاريخ مصر الدولة قالت تعمل مفاعل نووي الناس قالو لا 
> انا بس عايزة اقول حاجة في النهاية ان احنا شعب دماغه شغالة واحسن علماء من مصر زي الدكتور احمد زويل و غيرة اللي امريكا وغيرها مستنفعين بيهم وبلدنا ولا كانهم منها اللي المفروض خيرهم يبقي لبلدهم بس البلد مش عايزة تهيا ليهم الجو المناسب اللي الدول اللي بتعلي علي حسابنا موفراه ليهم والله العظيم احنا اذكي شعب في الدنيا بس محتاجين حاجة واحدة هي تغيير الفكر ونبطل التفكير الرجعي اللي احنا بنفكر بيه ونحاول بجد نثبت نفسنا وانا اول واحدة بادعو الي ذلك بس عندي مشكلة بسيطة جدا وصعبة جدا جدا ان سني صغير بس انا باجتهد في مذاكرتي و ادخل كلية كويسة واحاول اثبت نفسي وابقي مراة لبلدي الغالية مصر 
> انا اسفة اني خرجت عن الموضوع بس لقيت ان احنا المصريين نستاهل اننا نبقي لينا حضارة حديثة وشكرا لقراتكم هذا الموضوع


*تحية احترام و تقدير علي رايك الرائع
*

----------


## بريف هااارت

> [frame="7 80"]إخناتون 1405( آتون مسرور )- 1370 ق.م
> 
> مصر هى المعلمة الأولى للعالم قاطبة فقد أبدع الإنسان المصرى وقدم حضارة عريقة سبقت حضارات شعوب العالم •• لقد كانت مصر أول دولة فى العالم القديم عرفت مبادئ الكتابة وابتدعت الحروف والعلامات الهيروغليفية فنحن أول دولة فى العالم لها تاريخ مكتوب ونظم ثابتة ولذلك اعتبرت بكافة المعايير أما للحضارات الإنسانية• مصر احتضنت الأنبياءفقد ظهر فيها نبى الله أدريس الذى زفعه الله مكاناً عالياً والذى يعرفه المصريون بأسم أزوريس وجاء إليها أبو الأنبياء إبراهيم عليه السلام وتزوج منها أم العرب السيدة هاجر •• وجاء إليها يوسف الصديق عليه السلام وأصبح فيها وتبعه إليها أبوه يعقوب وباقى أخوته  •• وولد على أرضها موسى عليه السلام ودار أعظم حوار بين الله عز وجل وبينه على أرضها• وإلى مصر لجأت العائلة المقدسة السيدة مريم العذراء والسيد المسيح طفلاً ويوسف النجار وقاموا برحلة تاريخية مباركة فى أرضها ••وفيها ظهر إخناتون الذى دعا لعبادة إله واحد فى وقت تعددت فيه عبادة الألهة . 
> 
> 
> لنبداء بموسوعة مصر القديمه: سليم حسن- الجزء الخامس 
> وقبل أن نتكلم عن أخناتون لا بد لنا من العودة لعهد أبيه الملك أمنحتب الثالث الذى كان كله عهد سلام ومهادنة ولم تحدث فيه إلا حملة واحدة إرسلت إلى بلاد كوش ( النوبة ) وكان نائب الملك يسمى مر موسى أى أن اسم موسى كان اسم مصرياً خالصاً . 
> كان أمنحتب الثالث زير نساء فقد كان يعشق النساء من جميع الإجناس وكان يرسل لعماله ولحكام الدول المجاورة ليرسلوا اليه بالمئات من الصبايا الحسان الأبكار ومع ذلك فقد ملكه حب زوجته الملكة تى التى كانت من طبقات الشعب حتى أن نفوذها أمتد للسيطرة على مقاليد الدولة خاصة بعد مرض زوجها بسبب إنغماسه فى أحضان النساء فأقترحت عليه أن يستعين بابنهما أخناتون ليشارك ابيه الحكم وظل يشارك والده فى الحكم اكثر من تسع سنوات وقد قال بعض المؤرخين أن هذه الفترة طالت إلى أثنى عشر عاماً .
> مات أمنحتب الثالث   وهو لم يتجاوز الخمسين ربيعاً فخلفه أبنه   إخناتون على عرش البلاد وكان إخناتون ظل لأبيه فقد ورث عنه حب النساء من المصريين والأجانب حتى أنه أفرد لهما جناح فى قصره .
> ...



سيد جعيتم 


أسمح لي بسحب الموضوع بالكامل ألي الواجهه مره اخري حتي 

ننشط دماءه للقراء واصحاب الردود وقد يكون لي أقتراح هنا بهذا الشأن 

مستقبلا ...

ردي سوف يكون من الذاكره ولن أقرأ او ألجأ لمحركات البحث !!!

أخناتون من ذاكرتي ودراستي السابقه هو آله التوحيد وارجو أن تكون ذاكرتي 

نشطه ... بعلم التاريخ الذي اعشقه 

هو أقرب قدماء المصريين من تعاليم السماء ...

رأيت عنه أفلام وثائقيه كثيره جعلت منه شخصيه أسطوريه 

ماقراته هنا عنه زاد بغموض الشخصيه وثرائها ..

في كتاب الله العظيم وبدون اللجوء للنص ألجأ للمعني

أن الله سبحانه وتعالي أخبر رسوله الكريم صلي الله عليه وسلم أن هناك أنبياء 

أخبره عنها وقص قصصهم وهناك من لم يخبره عنهم ولم يقص قصصهم 

أي أن هناك أنبياء من الممكن أن يكونو في الصين مثل بوذا ( والله أعلم )

وغيره من الشخصيات في أنحاء العالم والله مالك السماوات والأرض وعندما يقول

صدقت مقولته سبحان الله وجللت قدرته

وهذا الكلام لانعتبره دعوه للإيمان بما لم يخبر الله بل للأنتباه للحكمه التي أرادها الله 

للعقل البشري من الثبات في الإيمان واعتراف منه بعدم قدرة الجميع علي أستيعاب تاريخ

البشر ..

وأيضا الخوض في حكمة تعدد الأنبياء وهذا موضوع طويل جدا وشائك وصعب التحليل 

وأحتفاظ العديد من شعوب الأرض بتعاليم أنبيائهم حتي الآن برغم وجود أشارات في الدين

القديم تمهد للدين الجديد ...

هنا لست متمكنا من إيصال المعني وقد أخوض في رمال متحركه نظرا لجهلي

وأنتظر من يساعدني وينير بصيرتي في تلك النقطه بالذات فأنا أخاف أنا أفتي في 

مالا علم لي به ..

بدون النقل وأن يكون هذا مجاله حتي أستفيد أنا ويستفيد غيري من حكمة نزول الأنبياء

ولماذا منهم من أخبرنا ومنهم من لم نخبر 

شكرا سيدي الكريم فقد توقف عقلي عن المتابعه بخوف شديد وبارك الله لنا فيك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> سيد جعيتم 
> 
> 
> أسمح لي بسحب الموضوع بالكامل ألي الواجهه مره اخري حتي 
> 
> ننشط دماءه للقراء واصحاب الردود وقد يكون لي أقتراح هنا بهذا الشأن 
> 
> مستقبلا ...
> 
> ...


الصديق العزيز / بريف هارت
* 
من مواهبك ضخ دماء جديدة فى المواضيع التى تشارك فيها .
قال تعالى سبحانه فى كتابه الكريم
                                          بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآَتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُورًا . وَرُسُلًا قَدْ قَصَصْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَرُسُلًا لَمْ نَقْصُصْهُمْ عَلَيْكَ وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا ) النساء/163-164 .
 ( ثُمَّ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا تَتْرَا كُلَّ مَا جَاءَ أُمَّةً رَسُولُهَا كَذَّبُوهُ فَأَتْبَعْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ بَعْضاً وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَحَادِيثَ فَبُعْداً لِقَوْمٍ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ ) المؤمنون/44 ،
 : ( إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ بَشِيراً وَنَذِيراً وَإِنْ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَّا خَلا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ ) فاطر/24 . 
 عن أبي ذر قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ، كم الأنبياء ؟ قال : ( مائة ألف وأربعة وعشرون ألفًاً ) ، قلت : يا رسول الله ، كم الرسل منهم ؟ قال : ( ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر جَمّ غَفِير) ، قلت : يا رسول الله ، من كان أولهم ؟ قال : ( آدم ) ... .
رواه ابن حبان  .
أخترن أن ابداء بهذه النقطة التى أثرتها لأننى مقتنع بها تماماً وسبق لى مناقشتها مع أولادى والقاسم المشترك لمن رجحت بينى وبين أولادى أن كلهم لهم وصايا عشر لا تبتعد كثيراً عن الوصايا العشرة لسيدنا موسى والوصايا العشرة لإخناتون وقد رجحت فى موضوعى ( فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك . فرعون موسى قضية للمناقشة ) أنهم تربوا فى نفس القصر ونفس المدة أى أنهم أخوان بالتربية ولكنى لا أجد دليل على أن اخناتون كان نبياً ولكنى لا أستبعد ذلك أيضاً كما أن بعض المؤرخين قالوا أنه ذو القرنين .
ممن وجدت أنهم قريبين من الأنبياء ( بوذا / زرادشت / حمورابى / أخناتون )ثم هناك فرعون هو مننفتاح الثانى على ما أذكر ذكر أنمه بعد عودته من رحلة فى سيناء أيام كان وزيراً (أن الرب تجلى له وأنه فتحت له أثنى عشر عين ماء فى سيناء ) لذا قلت أما أن كاتب التوراة المحرفة قد أخذ طريقة كتابتها من المصريين القدماء أو أن المصريين القدماء فى عصر منفتاح عاصروا نبياً ولا ننسى أن التوراة نزلت باللغة اليروغليفية وهى اللغة التى كان يتحث بها سيدنا موسى .
بخصوص أن اخناتون هو إله التوحيد فيوجد رأى يقول أنه فى أخر أيامه أعلن أنه هو آتون ولكنى لا أعتقد هذا فأناشيده تدل على أنه لم يدعى الألوهية وألأنا أحب أخناتون وقد أتخذته جد لى فى أكثر من مغامرة لى أخرها على ما أذكر ( جدى أخناتون والمحمل )
وأقول لك أنك أوصلت لنا المعلومة بطريقة ممتازة .
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*أرجو أن نتابع جميعاً موضوع أخى أبن طيبة المفيد والشيق قصة ابراهيم الخليل ابو الانبياء بين الحقيقة و الاسطورة .وفيه معلومات كثيرة عن إخناتون 
اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------

